# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Кабачок у Смычка. Там, где встречаются друзья

## smychok

Прошу прощения за назойливость, но ....
Я решил открыть тему, где будут не тексты песен, а именно стихи(ну или что-то похожее на них)
 Не считая юношеских шагов я не пробовал и вот сейчас я хочу услышать ваше мнение по поводу.... стоит ли продолжать???

----------


## smychok

*  Вопросы*… 
К столбу дорожному от столба, без разрывов, как вода,
Волнами ровными гуляют, провисая, провода.
И вроде ясно понимаю я, что еду не туда,
А в мыслях задаю себе один вопрос: «Куда?»

Туда, в ту сторону, где нас давно уже не ждут,
Где чувства «лучшие», как лишний хлам «сожгут».
Каким ты был – забудь, таким не быть тебе нигде и никогда,
И сам не разобрался в том: зачем же еду я туда???

Бегут деревья голые, все ниоткуда -  в «никуда»,
И с каждым новым деревом бегут им в след мои года.
Бегут ограды синие туда же – в «никуда»
Намёком (исчезая) задают вопрос: «КОГДА?»

P.S.
Но как остановиться и не ехать мне «туда?»
Ведь в поезде нажмёшь стоп-кран, а в жизни никогда….

----------


## Лев

> P.S.
> Но как остановиться и не ехать мне «туда?»
> Ведь в поезде нажмёшь стоп-кран, а в жизни никогда….


Если ноги несут тебя на красный свет, остановить тебя может голова, если она не занята другими мыслями. И в жизни у тебя может быть стоп-кран, если хочешь выбрать путь, на который хочешь ступить(направо пойдёшь...). Тему в уголке может открыть любой, я так думаю. Всё  же не в стол писАть, и ты уже не первый - на то и "Уголок поэзии".

----------


## smychok

Лев, огромное спасибо за посещение!!!
Вы, как видите, являетесь моим первым(и единственным) критиком!!!
Ещё один вопрос: несёт ли в себе какой-нибудь литературный"смысл" этот "шедевр"(правда так спешил писать, что несколько рифм напутал и пару слов пропустил(не удобно наизусть печатать))???
 Стоит ли мне .... или лучше заниматься своим делом??? Мне почему-то вспомнился по этому поводу Т.Кампанелло :"Глаза должны видеть...."

----------


## Viwnja

Стоит пробовать всё, что хочется! Ведь жизнь так коротка!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Лев

*smychok*,
 Что ты понимаешь под своим делом? Момент творчества может проявиться в самом неожиданном аспекте, а превратить это в профессию
- решать самому приходится. Когда-то в юности я пытался сочинить стихи или сделать музыку - ничего не выходило, а на старости лет пошло.
Смысл есть в любом творении, но в каждом должен быть стиль, ритм, музыка. Прочитав твои тексты - "Общага" и другие, они мне не глянулись. а послушав твоё исполнение в песнях, я отметил органичность в контексте. Зато труднее уловить текст и смысл, за быстрой рэповой скороговоркой нелегко поспеть. Перефразируя Маяковского: твори всегда, твори везде - вот лозунг твой солнца.

----------


## smychok

Лев, как всегда я безумно рад Вашему посещению и очень тёплой, демократичной критике!!!
 Вот как раз с музыкой я не испытываю особого дефицита у меня много идей, которые я предпочитаю решать не всегда традиционно!!! А тексты я изначально писал только под определённый контекст музыки и только это одинокое(вышенаписаное) я написал именно как стих, а не как текст!!!
 А свои прошлые разделы я просто хотел бы закрыть, но не знаю как это сделать!!! Я просто хотел внести немного контраста(улыбок и хорошего настроения), т.к. очень много здесь "амурной" лирики!!! Я буду просто рад, если на фоне моего "лёгкого" творчества, всё остальное будет восприниматься более глубоко!!! Если Вы имеете желание, я могу вам переслать в личку что-нибудь из своей музыки(не шутовского х-ра) - 
просто у вас был вопрос по поводу моей ритмики. Я думаю что вам как композитору это может быть интересно, а здесь я больше ничего выставлять не буду - я сюда буду просто заходить и отдыхать от творчества *НАСТОЯЩИХ МАСТЕРОВ*))

----------


## smychok

Вишенка, ты не поверишь - я столько перепробовал, что на пять человек хватит!!! Пора бы уже определиться и добиться чего-то основательного хотя бы в одном из того, что я попробовал!!! :flower:

----------


## Viwnja

Значит ты ещё в поиске. Займись ешё чем-нибудь :Aga:  например,вязанием или вышиванием, это ведь тоже творчество:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

Да я уже давно нашёл свои основные приоритеты, но сейчас нахожусь в том положении, где не имею возможности всё это реализовать!!!

----------


## aigul

Ну я немного похозяйничаю:rolleyes: 

НАДЕЖДА

Я звёздам читаю о любви стихи
Надеясь , что ты услышишь мои слова,
Но сердце твоё остаётся глухим
К моим слезам.

Я так устала от безумных чувств,
Ну если б и ты сходил от любви с ума
И город, что за окном не был так пуст,
А ночь темна!

Промокшие улицы наверно о нас грустят,
Но и они всё забудут, прийдет рассвет.
Ведь для них любовь это прото пустяк,
Надежды свет.:smile:

----------


## aigul

Ну ещё немного:wink: 

Мне всё больше нравится осень
Прозрачною дымкой тоскливой,
Грустью спокойной, печальной,
Но гордой и всё же красивой.

Она снова шепчет: Не надо
Пускать никого в свою душу.
Я буйными красками лета
Твой сон и покой не нарушу

И вспыхнут кострами деревья!
Осень ведь ты так хотела?
Ты тоже хотя бы мгновенье
Мечтала, любила, горела!:rolleyes:

----------


## smychok

aigul  
За хозайничество гранд мерси)))
Честно говоря, я уже забыл о существовании своей страницы))
А её ещё, оказывается, кто-то даже посещает)))

----------


## Viwnja

:Aga:  посещают некоторые личности :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, помнишь фильм "Desperados"? Там главный герой мальчику с гитарой говорит: "Практикуй!" Со стихами то же самое. Раскритиковать кого-то в пух и прах очень просто, при этом не факт, что на пользу пойдет. Я свое стихотворение первое написала в 16 лет, там были простые рифмы и сложные вопросы:) Я легко отношусь к самомУ факту того, что пишу. Иногда мне нравится, как написано, иногда пишется посредственно. Легко могу признаться в том, что порой считаю слоги, когда стих не стрОит, могу промучиться бог знает сколько над единственным словом в уже готовых стихах. Опытным путем установила, что если прочесть вслух написанное на бумаге, все огрехи, глупости, несоответствия, банальности во сто крат усиливаются и вылезают на поверхность. Потом так смешно и страшно становится: "Это я так нафальшивила?! Чур меня":) Могу честно сказать, что не люблю стихи, где все на поверхности лежит, люблю мысли о мыслях. Считаю, что нечто вида "...волчик воет на луну - по нему пойду всплакну..." - это не поэзия, это рифмы. Иногда бывает наоборот - потрясающие мысли, но форма изложения хромая, где-то ритм рвется, где-то рифма плохая. Вот тогда как мальчику с гитарой - практиковать. Не относиться пренебрежительно к слову, шлифовать... Кстати, я полагаю, что все написанное кем-либо когда-либо имеет право на существование, с поправкой, что после может быть стыдно. Верю, что рукописи не горят:)
Это только мое мнение и мой собственный опыт. Надеюсь, что никого не обидела.

----------


## Лев

> Это только мое мнение и мой собственный опыт. Надеюсь, что никого не обидела.


Можно ли обидеть тем, с чем согласен 100%?

----------


## PAN

> Не относиться пренебрежительно к слову, шлифовать...


 :Aga:  ...

----------


## smychok

> *Viwnja*  посещают некоторые личности


*Лев, Пан, Ната*
 Оооочень рад вашей компании - присаживайтес, угощайтесь :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:  ... но я прекрасно осознаю, что никакого литературного смысла мои рифмы не несут!!! я уже с этим просто смирился!!!
 Лимерики, пародии - это, наверное, моё - да (люблю подурачиться)...
Мне достаточно того, что я захожу сюда и вижу новые стихи, которые меня действительно тронули!!! До этой странички я так не любил поэзию, хотя экзамены по культуре речи всегда сдавал на отлично и более 10 из 10-и!!!!(у нас в Беларуси 10-и бальная система).
  Ната - спасибо за комент))) Я так всегда с музыкой делаю)))
Можт когда-нить ишо выставлю чё-нить, дабы создать настоящий контраст настоящим мастерам!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Viwnja

Значит, ты угощаешь всех, кроме меня???????????????????????????

----------


## Viwnja

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## aigul

Да про меня он тоже забыл!:frown:

----------


## aigul

Хотя я осмелюсь подумать , что "тронули" это о моих стихах?

----------


## Коля Нижегородский

Стихи не руки пишут , то душа радает , иль поёт !!! ( лично моё)  *smychok*, Роэтому если хочеца, надо писать !!! На душе легче сразу !!! :)))

----------


## smychok

> Значит, ты угощаешь всех, кроме меня???????????????????????????


 *Вишенка*, твоё имя вообще стоит выделенным выше всех)))))))))))



> Да про меня он тоже забыл!


Ни в коем случае, *aigul*  !!!
Только благодаря Вашему старанию на моей страничке стали (снова)
появляться записи и коменты!!!!!!!!! :flower:  
*Коля Нижегородский*



> Стихи не руки пишут , то душа радает , иль поёт !!!


Ну уж о пении знаю не по наслышке)))))))
Спасибо большое за посещение - мне очень приятно!!!
Писать то я писал, пишу и буду писать, но вот выставлять как-то стрёмно!!! Так что очень часто всё уходит в корзину)))

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, а ты не выбрасывай в корзину. Сначала должно в столе отлежаться. А уж потом нужно достать, пыль стряхнуть, читануть все как следует и уж только потом в корзину. И только с тем условием, что не понравилось окончательно и бесповортно. Потому что корзина - последняя инстанция :smile:

----------


## smychok

Я прекрасно понимаю, что поэта из меня точно не получится - у меня для этого в первую очередь не хватит времени!!! Писать музыку у меня получается куда лучше!!! Так что уж лучше я немного серьёзней буду писать музыку, чем одинаково плохо и стихи , и музыку))))))
У меня по этому поводу есть пара строчек:

*Кто знает???*
Кто знает, может быть, когда-нибудь – 
Я научусь писать стихи отменно
Все строки эти будут злобу гнуть,
И службу для добра послужат непременно.

В тех строках описать смогу любовь,
Смогу разбить у  безразличия стены,
И каждый будет к подвигу готов
На благо всей земли, на благо всей вселенной.

И каждый скажет смело: «нет войне,
Нет голоду, нужде, беде изменам.
Мы люди и сейчас живём в одной семье.
Нет предрассудкам! Нет всем расовым проблемам!!!»

И будут строки проникать до глубины души
И будут течь струёй по рекам-венам.
Впитают с молоком грудным чуднЫе малыши,
И понесётся мир вперёд  - к глобальным переменам!!!

Преумножая драгоценное добро,
Передавая новым поколениям-сменам,
Сотрут с лица земли уродливое зло,
Оставив чувства те, что не имеют цену.

Кто знает, может быть, когда-нибудь –
Я научусь писать стихи отменно…
Но только ты сейчас все эти строки позабудь –
Скажу тебе одно… - мечтать не вредно )))

----------


## aigul

> Кто знает, может быть, когда-нибудь –
> Я научусь писать стихи отменно…
> Но только ты сейчас все эти строки позабудь –
> Скажу тебе одно… - мечтать не вредно )))


А вот и не позабуду! Пиши ! Я вообще считаю , что нет плохих или хороших стихов!

----------


## Viwnja

Ещё хочууууууууууууууу!!!!

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, про тебя и музыку уже давно понятно все. А вот по поводу стихов: все же "практикуй". Я настаиваю!

----------


## Коля Нижегородский

*smychok*,
 Ты гражданином можешь и не быть !!! А вот поэтом стать , ОБЯЗАН !!! :)))

----------


## smychok

> Ты гражданином можешь и не быть !!! А вот поэтом стать , ОБЯЗАН !!! :)))


 Коля спасибо!!!
И так,для поправочки, у меня есть девиз, который очень похож на вышесказаный(сказанный моим тренером(но не мне)): Ты музыкантом можешь и не быть, но мужчиной быть обязан!!! Вот и учусь на спортивном (прада и в консерватории тоже)

----------


## smychok

> А вот по поводу стихов: все же "практикуй". Я настаиваю!


Ната, заметь - регулярно и в лимериках, и в пародиях!!!
Мне ближе юмор - я уже об этом писал))))

----------


## smychok

> Ещё хочууууууууууууууу!!!!


Вишенка, как-нить обязательно)))

----------


## smychok

Ну не могу отказать))
Я написал песню совместно с Крошкой. Это дуэт - я её слова не буду писать, а напишу только свой текст(правда между вторым и 3-им столбиком будет разрыв - там идёт текст Крошки):

                    Мы ангелы...
Он:
Холод...
Дрожащею рукой ты открываешь пачку сигарет.
Добраться домой, но смысла нет (и крыльев нет).
И с каждым выдохом уходит с дымом жизнь
Прости меня за всё, прошу тебя, вернись!!!

Болью,
На сердце выжег след. В её глазах ищу лишь образ твой,
Но в сердце как чувства любви больше нет (для них нет).
Но как ты могла? Прошу ответь мне!
Не сберегла крыла! Ну как ты могла???

Она:
Стон,
И на утро нет чувств – ты пуст…
Её тело мечта, как человек хороша, и как чиста её душа!
Она готова будет сделать тебе всё – 
Считает, что ты будешь любить лишь только её…

Но вновь,
Ты не нашёл крыла – она не сможет помочь.
Уже в который раз ты уходишь прочь.
Но как же ты мог? Прошу ответь мне!
Крыла не сберёг! Ну как же ты мог???

Вместе:
Вздох…
Качнулась простыня…
-ты мой…
-ты моя…
Не знаю, как прожить мне и дня без тебя!
Ну как мы могли? Прошу ответь мне!!!
Как мы могли не сберечь? Ответь

Мы ангелы, но что-то не летаем!
Мы ангелы, но мы того не знаем!!!

----------


## Viwnja

А послушать? :Oj:

----------


## smychok

Пока только на диктофон записано!!!
Правда уже есть миди-пожект партии фортепиано!!!

----------


## Viwnja

Я в этом ничего не понимаю:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## smychok

Это значит, что фортепиано уже записано(правда без педали и не чищено), и фсё...

----------


## smychok

Стыдно...
Запустил я свой "палисадник"
Ну ничего - "немного прополоть", "посадить несколько гвоздичек, пионов", поправить "изгородь..."

 Di sera in italiana...

Однажды в зале ресторана
В обычный вечер сентября
Среди ножей и хрусталя
Мне приглянулась одна дама.

Она была как будто с глянца:
Красивый шёлковый наряд,
Приятный, очень "тёплый" взгляд -
Казалось, у меня нет шанса...

Я понял - это иностранка
И лишь дыханье затая,
Тайком подслушал - речь твоя
Понятна мне - ты итальянка!!!

Не трачу время своё зря,
Ведь эту лингву знаю я...
Вернее фразы лишь припомнив -
На танец пригласил тебя.

И вот -  сомкнулись наши руки...
Не в силах отвести мы глаз -
Весь мир вокруг застыл для нас,
Огни погасли, стихли звуки...

"E come sta? Come Si chiama?"-
Легко промолвил я слова
(хоть что-то помнит голова)
"Va bene" - мне сказала дама.

Весь вечер вместе, танцевали -
Нам речь нужна уже едва 
И только редкие слова
Друг другу в полусне шептали.

Она уехала в Ливорно...
...
Я больше не могу терпеть!!!
Готов сорваться и лететь
Лишь только, что б сказать:"Buongirno..."

----------


## Viwnja

Санечка, классссссссс!!! :Aga: прополи - ка ещё раз свой палисад в том же духе:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

Да я то вырвал парочку сорняков этой ночью, но... забыл дома(((
Постараюсь завтра притарабанить и посадить новый "саженец"
Вишенка, солнышко - как я рад твоему появлению!!! Где была так долго???
И конечно же спасибо, что заскочила ко мне!!!  даже и не ожидал гостей, а уж тем более таких... прекрасных и близких!!!

----------


## smychok

У меня есть две подружки,
Две прекрасные сестрёнки.
Всё похоже: глазки, ушки,
Щёчки, волосы, ручонки...

Сладость голоса, причёски,
Стиль одежды и манеры;
Идеальные наброски -
Две соперницы Венеры.

Все хотят к ним на свиданье -
Две таких очаровашки,
На двоих одно вниманье...
Селяви - они близняшки!

Одинаково красивы,
Одинаково опасны - 
Обе чуточку ревнивы,
Но по-разному несчастны....

Как вам таой "саженец"???

----------


## PAN

> Как вам таой "саженец"???


 :Ok: ...
*smychok*,
 :br: ...

----------


## MOPO

> У меня есть две подружки,
> Две прекрасные сестрёнки.


Мне понравилось! Замечательно!

----------


## smychok

> Мне понравилось! Замечательно!


Добро пожаловать ко мне в гости!!!
Каждому опоздавшему штрафная!!!!! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Crigon 04: 

Пан!!!
Рад снова видеть ваши весёлые Шмайлики на моём "огороде" :br:  :Mr47 06:  :Xsunx 01:

----------


## smychok

По поводу близняшек...

----------


## smychok

(((((
 А рисунок почему-то не открывается((((

----------


## smychok

По "волнам"...
Задув все свечи праздничного торта
Умчались в неизведанные дали -
Мы в плаванье отправились из порта,
Что мы когда-то домом называли.

Жизнь - океан, а я в нём только лодка
И полон парус ветерком-надеждой,
Гольфстрим под килем, но... "погоды" сводка:
Да будет "шторм"! Дно - небо, а мы между...

Остались на плаву, кто посмелее -
По праву о таких поют былины.
Что не убьёт нас - сделает сильнее,
Других же всех "волна" несёт в пучины.

И мы привыкли б к шалостям погоды,
Но вот могильникам покажут место
Не только поведение погоды,
А мрак сердечный... или холод вместо...

Порою даже в самом тёплом море 
Встречаются огромнейшие льдины,
Как айсберги, но нет - на чьё-то горе
Плывут стервятники - большие бригантины.

................
Как не хватает мне родного дома,
Тропы к калитке и крыльца-причала,
Воды холодной, что дороже рома...
И как хочу, чтоб мать меня встречала...

----------


## smychok

Очень жаль, но...  на выходных сразу несколько моих близких друзей расстались со своей любовью... Я не часто видел в их глазах слёзы (это настоящие мужчины) и никогда больше не хочу видеть, разве что только счастья...

Как много написано песен, стихов,
Как манит пьянащая страсть.
Как хочется всем, не имея грехов, 
В любовную лужу упасть.

Листают страницы затёртых томов,
А в полночь берутся гадать
И ищут, бедняги, повсюду любовь
Ну сколько её можно ждать?!

И каждый считает:"Ну как я хитёр!",
Но всем одного не понять -
Сама вас отыщет любовь-живодёр,
Клыков её не избежать!!!

И всех караулит за каждым углом,
На душу разинула пасть...
Однажды я сдался, но понял потом:
Любовь - безграничная власть!!!!

----------


## smychok

Листва шумит - играет под ногами 
Прелюдию грядущих холодов;
Осенним парком мелкими шагами
Иду среди осенних тихих снов...

Снуёт народ с усталыми глазами -
Для многих проходящих я чужой,
А осень плачет листьями-слезами
И каждая слезиночка с душой.

Для многих листья...-это просто мусор;
Сожгут, как деву-ведьму на костре,
Но для меня листочек каждый - муза,
А осень приравняю я к сестре.

И люди все, укутавшись делами -
Не видят, что под обувью внизу;
А я пойду с закрытыми глазами,
Подняв с земли кленовый лист-слезу.

И тихою, неровною походкой
Пойду по разноцветному ковру,
И спросят если: "пивом или водкой?"
Скорей всего я... думаю - совру...

Среди глупцов укрытыми зонтами,
Ушедших в лицемерье с головой...
Люблю ходить с закрытыми глазами,
Но всё-таки с открытою душой....

----------

Ольга Бирюсинка (02.07.2018)

----------


## smychok

Как писал для себя - так всё и осталось...
Может проще в стол???

----------


## smychok

Очень обидно...
Выполол весь сорняк-флуд, которого вначале было тьма-тьмущая, но...
Конечно мало кто вспомнит, что между первыми пробами и последней страницей прошло много времени и читается всё вместе но...
 Даже Пан не заходит и не говоритЪ: "ещё..." :Tu: 
Попробую в последний раз достучаться до Ваших сердец...
"Это " я сделал вчера... Может быть я когда-нибудь его "причешу"(а может и нет)...

Короче!!!
Этой ночь я написал симфонию...

Играет музыка, но мы её не слышим:
Звучит вступление, забытое в курантах -
Играет музыка! Аккорды льются свыше,
Стоит природа в ожидании... в пуантах...

Всё в первой части прозвучит немного рвано:
То завывает всё, то как контраст - заминка;
Вот главной партией январь звучит пиано
И в лёгких па парит и кружится снежинка.

Февраль в побочной партии совсем суровый…
В регистре нижнем по коре пройдут морозы;
Трещит синкопами в репризе лес сосновый
И вторят в такт им хореографы-берёзы.

Вот часть вторая - это марта проведенье;
В связующей к весне - остатки интонаций.
Здесь главных две: для всех на умиленье 
Котов Бельканто - это тема главных партий.

Замена темы... Ну зачем нужны повторы?
Побочная весны доверится апрелю:
Прорвутся из земли подснежники-волторны
И ритм на жести простучит весна капелью.

А заключительная партия у мая:
И форте тутти, и литаврами бьют грозы,
И унисон дождей (им лужи подпевают),
И ветру в такт танцуют девицы-берёзы.

Для третьей части лучше быть не может скерцо!
Как флейтой пикколо наполнит детским смехом 
Дворы и парки. Солнце - радуется сердце...
Промчалось лето и осталось только эхо...

В четвёртой части слышим отголоски где-то:
Небесной арфою, струною паутины ,
Сквозь диссонанс аккордов тема: "бабье лето"
Нас отвлекает от сентябрьской рутины.

И лёгкость лирики заменят вновь порывы
Второй побочной партией - звучит ноябрь.
Он зачеркнёт собой расскрашенный, игривый
Заглушит связку-партию - цветной октябрь.

Вошёл декабрь смело белоснежной кодой -
Он всей симфонии звучит, как разработка.
Вначале мало отличается погодой
И тему осени возьмёт фальшивой ноткой.

В конце всё ярче слышим тему пышной ёлки
И соло своё бас споёт Дедком Морозом.
Приходит время всем расставить всё на "полки"...
Вот долгожданный новый год апофеозом!

Всё ксилофонами-бокалами играют!!!
И тутти весь оркестр, и громко все поют!!!
В мажоре смеха - все печали забывают!!!
...Аккордом в небе точка – это тоника-салют…

----------

Ольга Бирюсинка (02.07.2018)

----------


## Очарование

> Снуёт народ с усталыми глазами -
> Для многих проходящих я чужой,





> Но для меня листочек каждый - муза,
> А осень приравняю я к сестре.


Очень грустно и столько одиночества :Tu: , но как красиво...................

----------


## smychok

> Очень грустно и столько одиночества


 Ничего не спрячешь от профессионального взгляда... :Oj:  :flower: 
Зато после "очаровательного" посещения на душе намного светлее))))
 Большое спасибо за "компанию" - мне очень приятно и, наверное, сейчас мне это очень нужно...

----------


## smychok

И конечно же огромное спасибо МОРО, который тихо и скромно, но ... :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## smychok

Ну м в продолжении темы... одиночества.


В центре города, как будто постовой
Посреди толпы деревьев ставших вряд,
В тишине... стоит засыпанный листвой
Одинокий гимнастический снаряд.

Весь обшарпан, перекошен и кривой -
Он не видел никогда олимпиад!
Он не скуп, но в своей жизни непростой
Никому не подарил больших наград.

Мастер спорта(ныне дедушка седой)
Приходил на эти брусья иногда.
Что творил, когда был молодой,
Но сейчас не повторить того - года...

Подойди и ты поближе поскорей!
Он любой твоей попытке будет рад!...
Принимай упор! Согрейся - не робей!!!
Испарится пусть из сердца злоба -яд!

Так из года в год среди тоскливых дней
Всех настраивая на здоровый лад -
Ждёт весну, гостей и озорных детей
Одинокий гимнастический снаряд...

----------


## smychok

Ребята, а как файл загрузить??? Я бы показал и парк и этот снаряд...

----------


## PAN

> Даже Пан не заходит и не говоритЪ: "ещё..."


Ещё...:biggrin:




> а как файл загрузить??? Я бы показал и парк и этот снаряд...


В окне "Сообщение" (слева от смайлов) есть такая цветастенькая дыскетка... Жми, размещай фото, копируй ссылку и вставляй её в сообщение...

----------


## Black Lord

> Однажды я сдался, но понял потом:
> Любовь - безграничная власть!!!!





> Люблю ходить с закрытыми глазами,
> Но всё-таки с открытою душой....






> Подойди и ты поближе поскорей!


Мне кажется надо заменить слово *поскорей* на *друг*,мне так кажется.

----------


## smychok

*Андрей Байрон*,




> Мне кажется надо заменить слово поскорей на друг,мне так кажется.


 Вполне возможно...
Я редко что-то исправляю, т.к. очень часто получается хуже... поэтому я пишу и сразу отправляю на форум или... вообще прямо на форуме и пишу, а только потом уже вижу все ошибки)))))
 В любом случае - заходите, говорите, советуйте иначе как "расти"???

----------


## smychok

:Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 



> *Пан* Ещё...


Ну после этого я понимаю, что у меня не всё ещё потеряно - надежда есть))))
Помнится, что исчё и годунова обещала зайти... пойду её поругаю!!!!

----------


## Очарование

> любовь-живодёр,


ОЧЕНЬ ТОЧНО!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Black Lord

> заходите, говорите, советуйте иначе как "расти"???


*smychok*,мне не дано сказать,-Ещё!
Патент отдали Паше,
Давайка сядем на лужок
и выпьем простокваши...

----------


## NataG

> Как много написано песен, стихов,
> Как манит пьянящая страсть.
> Как хочется всем, не имея грехов,
> В любовную лужу упасть.





> Среди глупцов укрытыми зонтами,
> Ушедших в лицемерье с головой...
> Люблю ходить с закрытыми глазами,
> Но всё-таки с открытою душой....





> Мастер спорта (ныне дедушка седой)
> Приходил на эти брусья иногда.
> Что творил, когда был молодой,
> Но сейчас не повторить того - года...


*smychok*, собирай мои благодарности. Честно если, то вообще ничего бы не говорила. Потому что часто слова об ощущениях стремительно начинают обрастать банальностью. Да и имею ли я право устраивать разбор полётов. Тем более полётов души и фантазии...
Мне нравится. Твой слог "оброс" метафорами и эпитетами, которые трогают. 
Из ложек дёгтя: я бы где-то знаки расставила по-другому, но... это пока всё  :Aga: 
А это тебе подарок. Потому что осень и, как сказал как-то Миша Галустян, "потому что уважаю!" :biggrin:

Изображение у меня не отображается. Подарка не получилось(

----------


## NataG

Дубль два.
[IMG]http://*********ru/293641.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> Дубль два.


???... (мне ж  любапытна...)

----------


## smychok

> Дубль два.


За дубль два низкий поклон!!! :flower: 
Именно когда я ходил с такой "слезинкой в руках" - меня прорвало!!!!
Такое ощущение, что я музу за руку держал!!! (Я ведь действительно хожу с закрытыми глазами) И именно после этого мне пришла идея по поводу симфонии...

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, сама готовила))) У меня есть целый ворох свежайших фоток на тему осени, листьев и дождя. Фотоаппарат всегда с собой таскаю. Иногда ловится что-то крайне симпатичное. Попробую сейчас осеннюю панораму выложить...

----------


## NataG

[IMG]http://*********ru/299784.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

Я сегодня похожего нащёлкал))))
Я в консу всё время хожу мимо оперного через мой любимый парк... там и тренируюсь, там и сочиняю - там я живу....
У меня уже тож весь телефон в снимках)))) ( личного фотоаппарата к сожалению нет((()

----------


## smychok

Немного оптимистичнее)))


*Признание...*

Что бы сильно не скучать,
Я хочу вам рассказать
Не поэму, не рассказ,
Не былину и не сказ,
Не роман, а анекдот -
Вот...

Жизнь обычного спортсмена
Непосильная наверно:
Что ни день, то тренировки,
Обучение сноровке,
Стадионы или корт -
Спорт.

Нужно очень рано встать;
Связки, косточки размять.
Обязательно поспеть
Сочный ломоть мяса съесть!
Ну а вечером опять
Спать.

Дни под "ксерокс"(мне видней),
Только штанга тяжелей...
Счастья нужно попытать
Половинку разыскать
И признаться поскорей -
Ей...

Приглянулась одна дама 
Без единого изъяна:
Бесподобные глаза -
Подтолкнули пацана...
Подошёл, сказал: "Малыш,
Слышш?"

Мастер спорта я по рангу -
Я люблю тебя и штангу!
Будешь девушкой моей -
Так мне будет веселей-
Будем вместе мы гулять,
"Спать"...

Да, он груб - не дарит роз...
Он довёл её до слёз.
В общем это не подход -
Получил он "от ворот..."
И пошёл на стадион...
Он...

----------

Ольга Бирюсинка (02.07.2018)

----------


## PAN

> Признание...


Укатал...:biggrin:......... :Ok: 
Особенно:



> Я люблю тебя и штангу!


:biggrin:...

----------


## smychok

Пан, я старался)))

*Ну и так... набросок...*

Ты совершенство, идеал...
Тебя я очень долго знаю,
И я тебя всю жизнь искал -
То нахожу, то вновь теряю...

С тобой я вновь обрёл покой,
Тебя одну я понимаю...
Всю ночь я буду только "твой"...
С тобой одной я словно таю!

Но снова утро настаёт
И снова  в спешке "убегаешь".
Проснулся... Снова не везёт -
В мой мир идти ты не желаешь...

----------


## NataG

> Я люблю тебя и штангу!


Это "5"! :biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Это "5"!


Ната, спасибо большое!!!!

----------


## smychok

Ну и что бы не "засорять"...
Свеженькое...

Осень…Обожаю сильный дождь.
Тот, что подгоняет листопад…
Тот, что омывает ветви рощ…
Дождь, приди! Тебе я буду рад.

Лей! Давай, дружище, не робей!
Вижу, как сегодня ты подрос.
Лей сильней – меня ты не жалей;
Жаль, ты не принёс с собою гроз…

Всё омыл и снова отдыхать.
Вижу, что ты сделал всё что мог…
Что могу тебе ещё сказать?
Видишь – я до ниточки промок!

Да – я обожаю сильный дождь…
Почему? Отвечу на вопрос:
Не скажу про силу или мощь,
Просто… под дождём не видно слёз…

----------


## Black Lord

> Не скажу про силу или мощь,
> Просто… под дождём не видно слёз…


!!!!

----------


## MOPO

> Да – я обожаю сильный дождь…
> Почему? Отвечу на вопрос:
> Не скажу про силу или мощь,
> Просто… под дождём не видно слёз…


Сильно :Pivo:

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, умница)

----------


## smychok

*Андрей Байрон*,
*МОРО*,
*NataG*,
Огромное спасибо!!! Всегда Вам рад!!! Всегда рад Вас видеть... во всех темах)))

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Отличный финал,*smychok*. Это три четверти по-настоящему хорошего текста.

----------


## Black Lord

> Они будут подзадоривать "а давай пукни еще!" - вот весело будет 
> Мнения  бывают разные, не всем же в одну дуду дудеть.


Дааааа!!!!Человек глубокой мысли и слова....АПОЖ
Сказал бы я куда подудеть надо,да не буду пошлить тему...

----------


## Black Lord

Валера,можно сказать,что мне не ложится твое творение на ухо, что то не мое. И это будет правильно сформулированная критика,которая заставить автора совершенствоваться.
Но можно сказать,что моя собачка красивей мочится и пукает вкусней,чем твои строки.
Эти слова лишь оттолкнут от дальнейшего роста, но покажут твой внутренний мир и похабность чувств.
На твоем месте я бы извенился перед авторами и написал,что видно мне не дано понять,что скрыто в ваших строках и что они под собой несут.
Написание поэзии это не технический словарь!

----------


## postman

> ветви рощ


не есть хорошо. Концовка с акцентированной точкой - славно. Ошибок достаточно, но есть настроение. Возвращайся иногда к ранее написанным стихам...

----------


## smychok

Давно я не отписывался в своей теме...
Думаю, что я созрел... Исхожу не только из своей темы - я тут немного покопался))))
 Подумал...
Первое что я хочу сказать - это спасибо , Валера, уже хотя бы за то, что многих людей я узнал намного ближе, за то, что ты подкинул мне несколько творческих идей (извини, но персонаж ты там отрицательный), ну и конечно же (исходя из личного интереса) за то, что несколько раз поднимал мою тему!!!!



> *И когда всех просят высказываться, я помогаю, чем могу*


 Я не бросаю слов на ветер и более того - ты мне действительно очень помог за что тебе отдельное спасибо!!!! Я тебя прошу заходить ко мне чаще! Но ... прошу только об одном - я прошу о конкретности!!! Вот посмотри: зашёл*postman*,
 и показал мне то место, где я не прав, а для меня это человек уважаемый, а значит и пожелание его я обязательно учту даже если бы я этого и не хотел - уже только из огромного уважения!!! Ну а если учесть то, что он действительно по делу - то это я сделаю с огромным удовольствием!!!!!




> Не огорчайся.  Ведь для тебя это просто наипервейшая необходимость.


 Действительно - для меня это необходимость и хотел бы поинтересоваться у всех присутствующих: ребята вы так же не можете закрыть глаза, пока не поставите точку (даже если уже шестой час утра)
????




> справляющих нужду у первого попавшегося столба


Могу с гордостью сообщить - обрадовать...
 Прошло то время, когда я не знал, что писать!!! Если раньше я, когда хотел что-то написать - я затрачивал на это много сил и времени, а получалось всё слишком наиграно и "невкусно", потому что я себя заставлял это делать( смотрите самый первый стих в теме) 
 Сейчас у меня уходит совсем немного времени ...
При всём при этом я пишу себе в удовольствие и с  удовольствием!!!
 Так что  сейчас я справляю нужду только на избранные столбы: ровные, чугунные,свежевыкрашеные :biggrin:

----------


## smychok

*Андрей Байрон*,



> Сказал бы я куда подудеть надо,да не буду пошлить тему...


))))))))))))))))))))))



> Написание поэзии это не технический словарь!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S.
СПАСИБО...................

----------


## smychok

> не есть хорошо. Концовка с акцентированной точкой - славно. Ошибок достаточно, но есть настроение. Возвращайся иногда к ранее написанным стихам...


Спасибо)))
 По поводу рощ я долго сомневался, но я не захотел терять время на одну строчку, когда у меня всё остальное идёт просто комом и я боялся потерять мысль, что бывало уже не раз...
 Я практически сразу выкладываю всё сюда и позже, перечитывая, часто думаю о том, что это я бы исправил, это бы я написал не так... А как здесь отредактировать??? Хотя бывает и другая реакция :"...за эту строчку мне не стыдно))))"
 Пожалуйста, говорите мне про ошибки!!! Иначе как???? А я не хочу стоять на месте!!! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## smychok

> Отличный финал,smychok. Это три четверти по-настоящему хорошего текста.


Спасибо!!! 
(я надеюсь Вы простите за опоздание...)

----------


## smychok

Страница поэзии должна быть заполнена поэзией...

*Мечта*
Не ведал, как коварно время...
Он,
Выражая свой протест - не знал,
Какое это бремя,
Какой берёт на сердце крест...

Он слышал стук шальной капели
Пьянящей, сказочной весной,
Но он был ПРЕДАН своей цели:
"Терпи, пока ты молодой! "

Неслышно в жизнь шагнуло лето,
Укрыв всё зеленью густой.
Эх, свадьбы!.. "Горько!" слышно где-то...
Но он живёт своей мечтой.

У всех  друзей, знакомых дети,
Мужчины пОдруку с женой...
Он, стиснув зубы в тесной клети:
"Терпи! Ещё ты молодой!!!"

И вот зима пустила "иней"
И, пусть немного, но седой -
Мечтой живёт он и поныне,
Но он уже немолодой...

Случилось что на самом деле???
А вывод, в общем-то простой:
Был верно предан своей цели,
Но ПРЕДАН был своей мечтой...

30.10.2008

----------


## Black Lord

> Но он живёт своей мечтой.


Боишся ты шагнуть на встречу,
Быть может сделать ПЕРВЫМ шаг?
Отбросить тяжкие сомненья,
Она ведь ждёт-она не враг!!!

----------


## smychok

Нито не ждёт... она - виденье...
Переступает мой порог,
Когда приходят сновиденья...
А цель моя - работа... Рок???

----------


## Black Lord

Нет!!!
Ты не прав...
Я знаю точно,
Сказать мне правду не дано.
Пусть сердце вам двоим подскажет,
Когда пойдёте вы в кино.
А я....
Открою бренди....
Налью и тихо помолчу.
Дай бог вам счастья - дети.
Зажгу ещё одну свечу...

----------


## smychok

> А я....
> Открою бренди....
> Налью и тихо помолчу.
> Дай бог вам счастья - дети.
> Зажгу ещё одну свечу...


 :br:  :Viannen 28:

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,мне "Мечта" очень понравилась!

----------


## smychok

Привет, *aigul*,
 Давненько ты у мну не появлялась и не отписывалась!!!!
Что скажешь по моим последним ... стихам??? Виден прогресс??? Вот так набил руку в пародиях и ...

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,да зачем тебе пародии! Мне кажется у тебя интересно у самого получается!  :Ok: Человек если желает прогрессировать, то он прогрессирует, ты же к этому стремишься неустанно! Я считаю, молодец!"Мечта " вообще написана в зрелом , хорошем стиле)))

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*smychok*,не важно в каком направлении ты пишешь,главное найти себя :wink:

----------


## smychok

*aigul*,



> вообще написана в зрелом , хорошем стиле, я считаю.)))


Спасибо, что ты считаешь именно так ))))
Тут у мну была стычка с нашим общим "другом", так он считал, что я справляю нужду под первым попавшимся столбом))))...
 Я просто понял одно, что нужно писать не для кого-то, а от себя...
А мне кажется, что лучшее, что у меня получилось - это "симфония"! Ты читала???
Я учусь в консе... как ты думаешь - можно ли её показать композиторам??? Стыдно не будет???

----------


## smychok

*Anastasia102*,



> smychok,не важно в каком направлении ты пишешь,главное найти себя


 :Oj:  :flower: 
Ищу...
 Я понял одно : если ты к чему-то стремишься - оно придёт само... со временем!!!!
Мне это напоминает слова моего тренера...
Как-то я у него спросил как правильно плыть, что нужно делать и т.п. 
На что он мне ответил:"Ты плавай, а вода сама тебе технику поставит..."

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> "Ты плавай, а вода сама тебе технику поставит..."


Знакомые слова :biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Знакомые слова


Неужто коллега???
 Тай???

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Тай???


Комплект полный.:smile:
[IMG]http://*********ru/308922m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,твоя "симфония" хорошее законченное произведение ( ты знаешь даже по хорошему позавидовала!Вчера как раз разговор был о том , что мне не хватаеат детальности и я думаю законченности). Конечно можно его показать композиторам, но  оно ооочень длинное и ооочень литературно-красивое, для музыки прийдется  подогнать.
А наш общий друг, да пошли его.... как это сделала я ( ну правда не послала, а сказала отцепись!)

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,да, и ещё вычитала, что ты тяжелой занимался? Вот это да! Я тоже иногда похаживаю в зал, но правда не тяжелой занимаюсь , а так для себя.так ты у нас разносторонняя личность! :Ok:

----------


## smychok

> но оно ооочень длинное и ооочень литературно-красивое, для музыки прийдется подогнать.


 Лена,я не для песни... Если ты не забыла, музыку я пишу сам))))
Я говорю о настоящих композитрах... и о "серьёзной" музыке... Скажем так - синергизм исскуств... вступительное слово...

----------


## PAN

> Я просто понял одно, что нужно писать не для кого-то, а от себя...


 :br: ...

----------


## smychok

Не идёт... (творчество)
Так -  ночной набросок...

Ничто не вычтешь из ноля...
Вы мне скажите - кто же я!?
Опять глотаю пыль кулис - 
"Взлетел" маркиз...

Я вновь на сцене...
Это дар,
Вновь ощущать софитов жар?
А сколько сыграно ролей в душе моей.

Вот Керубино (Бомарше), 
Вот Бонни, вот Зупан уже...
Был Аметистов и Авлур
(Какой сумбур...)

И все сюжеты про любовь,
Про ту, что будоражит кровь,
Которой должен я "сорить" и этим жить.

Ах, как на сцене я любил -
Лишь "их" любовью только жил.
И вот "огня" того итог -
Я одинок...

Любовь раздал я просто так...
...
Для ЗРИТЕЛЕЙ и для зевак,
Пришедших вновь - дарю любовь!!!

Скажите!!!
Где же я живу -
На сцене или наяву?
На жизни все не хватит чувств -
Я снова пуст...

Ничто не вычтешь из ноля!!!
Всё так же вертится земля,
А я глотаю пыль кулис...
"Взлетел" маркиз!!!

----------


## Black Lord

> Так -  ночной набросок...


Санёк,это не набросок,это твой мир,твоя жизнь!!!
Артист живёт на сцене и сцена его жизнь!

----------


## NataG

> Скажите!!!
> Где же я живу -
> На сцене или наяву?
> На жизни все не хватит чувств -
> Я снова пуст...
> 
> Ничто не вычтешь из ноля!!!
> Всё так же вертится земля,
> А я глотаю пыль кулис...
> "Взлетел" маркиз!!!


Мой брат артист балета. Премьер. Раньше танцевал в Мариинке, теперь - на сцене Штуттгартского театра. Все в точку. Жить на сцене так, чтобы тебе поверили - это очень тяжело. Чтобы отдать эмоции, их надо откуда-то взять. А взять часто бывает просто неоткуда. 
Спасибо!
Ну и как всегда (не в обиду, надеюсь), *smychok*, знаки, знаки! :smile:
Хочешь, корректором буду?)))))

----------


## smychok

> Санёк,это не набросок,это твой мир,твоя жизнь!!!
> Артист живёт на сцене и сцена его жизнь!


 К сожалению - это только половина жизни...
Вторую половину я описал сегодня ночью, но... сюда я этого не выставлю - очередной лист в мусорное ведро...



> Мой брат артист балета. Премьер. Раньше танцевал в Мариинке, теперь - на сцене Штуттгартского театра.


УУУУУУУУууууууу......
 Попутного ветра твоему брату!!!! У меня уже оооочень много друзей и знакомых по всему миру... 



> А взять часто бывает просто неоткуда.


 ........
Ну я пока как студент не всегда большие роли играю... Вот сейчас князя  Игоревича предлагают...




> Ну и как всегда (не в обиду, надеюсь), smychok, знаки, знаки!


Чесно сказать - никогда не задумываюсь о знаках - я, когда пишу, отталкиваюсь от интонации... так что "простите меня дуру грешную"...



> Хочешь, корректором буду?)))))


Наташ, я даже не знаю, как я тогда расплачусь!!! Обеими руками за да ещё и ножку подниму!!! Я бы и вторую поднял, но боюсь упаду))))

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, расплата будет страшной: будешь сдавать зачет по орфографии и пунктуации в мае, как все ученики :biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> smychok, расплата будет страшной: будешь сдавать зачет по орфографии и пунктуации в мае, как все ученики


 Самое что смешное - два раза сдавал тестирование и оба раза с неплохим результатом, но когда хочется усилить смысл некоторых слов или фраз - вот тут-то и начинается самое интересное в сознании))))

----------


## aigul

> Лена,я не для песни... Если ты не забыла, музыку я пишу сам))))
> Я говорю о настоящих композитрах... и о "серьёзной" музыке... Скажем так - синергизм исскуств... вступительное слово...


А, вот теперь поняла! Надеюсь показал? :Aga:

----------


## smychok

*aigul*,



> А, вот теперь поняла! Надеюсь показал?


Пока отнёс только преподу по вокалу - как отмазку, почему постоянно опаздываю на специальность и почему прихожу иногда невыспанным - он теперь стал относиться более лояльно, но постоянно подкалывает по поводу новенького))))

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,ничего, меня мой препод по вокалу тож подкалывает!  :Aga:

----------


## smychok

> smychok,ничего, меня мой препод по вокалу тож подкалывает!


))))

----------


## Black Lord

> ))))


Краткость-сестра Александра,а я думал *aigul*. :biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Краткость-сестра Александра,а я думал aigul.


Да иногда просто времени катастрофически мало, а оставить без внимания совесть не позволяет)))) Да и время уже было не ранне - где-то часа 2 ночи))):smile:
Я хотел лечь раньше, потому что в половине пятого нужно было подняться на поезд...
Но я посмотрел в окно... Там кружился

*      Первый Снег*
Ноябрь... Ночь огни съедает,
А за окошком первый снег,
Качаясь, тихо оседает,
Скрывает осень... слёзы, смех.

А с ними мелкие тропинки
И пожелтевшую траву;
Упрячет детские рисунки,
Вчера опавшую траву.

Снег занесёт места свиданий,
Украсит стразой стёкла луж...
Всё ближе ночи ожиданий 
Во время лютых, зимних стуж.

Начнём по-зимнему всё мерить-
Ушла осенняя пора,
И так не хочется поверить,
Что осень - это лишь "вчера".

Кому какая ляжет карта?
Кого ждёт боль, кого успех?
Всё это будет только завтра...
Сейчас же кружит первый снег.

Так что выспаться не получилос:eek: :Aga: :rolleyes:

----------

Ольга Бирюсинка (02.07.2018)

----------


## Крошка Ру

*smychok*,
 "Мечта" - просто обалденно... Очень понравился Ночной набросок. видимо это как раз то самое - "лежишь и думаешь что надо срочно записать"  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

:flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


> "Мечта" - просто обалденно... Очень понравился Ночной набросок. видимо это как раз то самое - "лежишь и думаешь что надо срочно записать"


Именно так и было!!!! С возвращением!!! Я думаю, тебя здесь многие будут рады видеть!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

 :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Крошка Ру

> Я думаю, тебя здесь многие будут рады видеть!!!!


 :Oj: 
буду здесь искать вдохновения :Ha:

----------


## aigul

> Первый Снег


Это просто вау! Я буду краткой, Андрей! 
Хоть ты и пристыдил меня за краткость!

----------


## NataG

*"Мечта"* хороша. И такой финал неожиданный. *smychok*, поздравляю!  :Aga:

----------


## smychok

*NataG*,
*aigul*,
 Девчёнки, огромное спасибо (краснею...)
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Примите от меня скромную благодарность...

----------


## smychok

*Крошка Ру*,



> буду здесь искать вдохновения


Самое что интересное - пишешь что-то специально - ступор!!!
Походишь по форуму - "с листа" пишешь лучше, чем отдал бы целый день!!!!
Я тебе искренне желаю встретить свою (-его) музу :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

*smychok*,Санёк,не пропадай  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  без тебя пиво киснет.



> пишешь что-то специально - ступор!!!


Теперь есть в нашем уголке беседка,для тренинга,заходи!

----------


## smychok

*Андрей Байрон*,
 Киснет пиво - киснет)))
А молока слабо???

----------


## Black Lord

> А молока слабо???


Я же для тебя у Леночки оставил,сходи попей пока в простоквашу не превратилось.

----------


## smychok

*Андрей Байрон*,
 Огромное спасибо - уже побежал!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Быстрее ветра!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## smychok

Не очень-то хочется выставлять свои последние "творения" уж слишком много там негатива, но вот это думаю с пивом потянет...


О, как она прекрасна, скромна и не глупа,
Но как она несчастна… Да, красота опасна,
Ведь совесть наших мужиков, как правило, слепа.

И как понять возможно, что в сердце у тебя?
Да если б было можно тихонько, осторожно
Её измученную жизнь примерить на себя!

Исполнилось желанье, и вот в душе моей
Простое «одеянье», расшито обаяньем;
В её бездоннейшей душе - глубины всех морей.

Попробовал примерить… Нет – что-то здесь не то.
Я к «зеркалу» проверить… Уж можете поверить,
Всё то, что я увидел – похлеще шапито!!!

Где ярость – поджимает, а наглость вообще прёт,
Бесформенно свисает, как пузо, вылезает,
Где совесть, оказалось всё совсем наоборот.

Пред «зеркалом» краснею от стройности своей –
Всё будто бы во сне… А как же быть мне с ней?!
…
Мне нужно несколько «диет», была что бы моей.

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,:eek::biggrin:философически прикольно! :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

> уж слишком много там негатива


не заметил негатива,больше реалтива  :Ok:

----------


## smychok

> не заметил негатива,больше реалтива


Андрей, весь негатив в урне!!!! Хотя несколько строчек всё же сохранил - была достойная идея))) :Pivo: 
 И...
Спасибо 
...

----------


## Black Lord

Я уже тоже не удержался и выложил.  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
Вопрос:-Почему на Красной площади не рекомендуется секосом заниматься?
Можешь не отвечать,сам знаю...

----------


## smychok

Как в жизни из семян рождается росток,
Так в обжигающий костёр развился уголёк.
И как колышимое ветром знамя,
Разбушевалось это колдовское пламя.

То был не просто огонёк - то был пожар,
Который принят был тогда, как сокровенный дар,
Но жизнь-судьба такая штука злая,
Что на любой пожар стихия есть другая.

Но тот огонь разлил вокруг светло -
Он щедро раздавал своё бесценное тепло.
И в тот момент он не боялся мрака,
Но он не знал, что светит просто так.

И час пришёл - он выгорел дотла...
Из бывших дров осталась лишь зола.
Пылающее пламя не сравнить с углЯми -
Любовь сгубила … Он спасён друзьями.

И дал себе пожизненный зарок,
Что в жизни больше не полюбит уголёк.
И сдержит слово уголёк - я знаю.
Откуда? Я тот уголёк - я больше не пылаю...

Я не костёр - я больше не могу гореть
Но я, что силы эту землю буду греть!!!
Я не могу от слов своих отречься...
Со мной тепло, но о меня нельзя обжечься.

----------


## aigul

> Я не костёр - я больше не могу гореть
> Но я, что силы эту землю буду греть!!!
> Я не могу от слов своих отречься...
> Со мной тепло, но о меня нельзя обжечься.


Упрямый однако! :Aga: Спасибо, Саша, что согреваешь!:smile:

----------


## dAnte

:Ok:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Но я, что силы эту землю буду греть!!!
> Я не могу от слов своих отречься...


[IMG]http://*********ru/363547.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Крошка Ру

> Любовь сгубила … Он спасён друзьями.


вот это впечатлило... :Ok: и вообще очень хорошо (хоть я и не люблю параллельную рифмовку:rolleyes:)

----------


## smychok

*aigul*,



> Упрямый однако!Спасибо, Саша, что согреваешь!


Нет дыма без огня  ))) Пока хватит сил...
*Anastasia102*,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
*dAnte*,
Привет, ДРУЖИЩЕ!!! Давненько небыло))) Где пропадал??? Ждём свеженького, новенького!!! Надеюсь тебя не на столько затянуля семейная жизнь, что ты отлолжил в сторону "перо"???
*Крошка Ру*,
 :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  



> вот это впечатлило...и вообще очень хорошо (хоть я и не люблю параллельную рифмовку)


 Крошка, я хотел отредактировать с утра, но когда начал ровнять - совсем нить потерял и решился просто выложить черновик...

----------


## smychok

Не вырвать из шпатле-цементного плена,
Закрыв на ремонт, драматический театр.
Скучает на крыше вахтёр-Мельпомена,
Скучает прохожий: и проф и аматор...

И пыльная сцена с тоскою Шекспира…
Припомнит, но ветер играет кулисой-
Освоил сквозняк все оконные дыры.
Вокруг тишина гробовая повисла...

Забыли гримёрки любимых актёров,
На вешалках гибнут цветные костюмы -
Под пылью уже не рассмотришь узоров...
Ну где же Вы, спонсоры!? Эх, Толстосумы...

----------


## NataG

> И пыльная сцена с тоскою Шекспира…
> Припомнит, но ветер играет кулисой-
> Освоил сквозняк все оконные дыры.
> Вокруг тишина гробовая повисла...


*smychok*, радуешь! Красиво, не вычурно, вызывает самую настоящую грусть. Ты - молодец!

----------


## Black Lord

> Как в жизни из семян рождается росток,
> Так в обжигающий костёр развился уголёк.
> И как колышимое ветром знамя,
> Разбушевалось это колдовское пламя.
> 
> То был не просто огонёк - то был пожар,
> Который принят был тогда, как сокровенный дар,
> Но жизнь-судьба такая штука злая,
> Что на любой пожар стихия есть другая.
> ...


Санёк  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Когда ты встретишь Новый год с друзьями
И выпьешь красного вина,
То вспомни, что одна девчонка
Тебе желает счастья и добра!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/338460.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Са-шень-ка, тук-тук...пора просыпаться!!! :rolleyes:

----------


## smychok

Анастасия, одна ты мну не забыла)))))
Пасиба...
Работаю..
Работаю над собой...
 Есть пару черновиков - если времени хватит обязательно выложу))))

----------


## Black Lord

*smychok*,Санёк,я тоже заждался  :Aga: 
С Наступающим!  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Анастасия, одна ты мну не забыла)))))


 :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> Работаю..
> Работаю над собой...


Похвально...:biggrin:

Забегай на досуге... :br:

----------


## Skadi

> Работаю..
> Работаю над собой...
>  Есть пару черновиков - если времени хватит обязательно выложу))))


_Будем ждать_

----------


## smychok

Ребята, спасибо за поддержку...
Я это ценю и... бду последней сволочью, если в ближайшее время не выложу что-нибудь...
*Андрей Байрон*,
*Skade*,
*PAN*,
*Anastasia102*,

 Спасибо, что вы есть...

*Добавлено через 19 часов 43 минуты*
Немного иронии, немного юмора, небольшой намёк, а остальное чистая правда...

Я завтра объявлю себе войну,
Я ненавижу то, как давит меня лень.
Да я себя в бараний рог согну -
Мне дайте, только дайте новыый день!!!

Я завтра объявлю себе войну!
Нет! Хватит!!! Так не стоит больше жить!
Я существую у себя в плену,
Ищу с надеждой смысла жизни нить.

Поглубже завтра под себя копну.
Простите, что не понял, где мой клад.
На прошлое своё махну рукой -
Никто вокруг меня не виноват.

Не стоит переваливать вину,
Что тянет, как валун большой ко дну.
Что бы найти ту искорку одну -
Я завтра объявлю себе войну.

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Не стоит переваливать вину,
> Что тянет, как валун большой ко дну.
> Что бы найти ту искорку одну -
> Я завтра объявлю себе войну.


Зачем же объявлять войну?
Не лучше ли тот компромисс,
Что солнцем сделает луну,
Рывком открыв заслон кулис?

Вдыхай свой жизненный роман,
Крути его и так, и сяк,
Лепи судьбы катамаран,
Ее фонтан ведь не иссяк!

И напоследок я скажу:
Твори, пиши, дыши звездой,
А я тихонько подожду
Стихов, написанных тобой:smile:

----------


## smychok

Мой новый день - мой новый бой,
И снова чёрканье страниц.
Поверь же мне - для нас с тобой
Совсем не нужен компромис.

Я полон сил, идей, огня,
И жизнь моя бёт, как фонтан,
Но не хочу прожить и дня
Без дела. Я же просто фан...

Ведь я хочу, что б каждый день
Прожит был мной совсем не зря.
Я не дышу - живу звездой!!!
Горит звезда, а сней и я...

----------


## Skadi

> Мой новый день - мой новый бой


 :flower:

----------


## Мария Круглецова

*smychok*,




> Я не дышу - живу звездой!!!
> Горит звезда, а сней и я...


За эти сильные слова
Отдать, забыть и день, и ночь!
Расплывчатые кружева
Они сотрут, прогонят прочь...

Сейчас ты прав. Я не права.
Бой должен звать, играть с огнем
И предъявлять свои права,
Чтоб не забыть душе о нем :flower:

----------


## smychok

> *Бой должен звать, играть с огнем*


Не спеши играть с огнём...
Да, он греет иногда,
Но что знаешь ты о нём?
Он и друг - он и беда:

Может праведно гореть,
Может сделать много зла,
Может душу обогреть,
Может сжечь тебя дотла...

----------


## Мария Круглецова

*smychok*,

Я не о том, что нужно жить,
Давясь в горячечном бреду,- 
О том, что счастье залужить
Возможно, прокипев в аду
И лишь потом вкусив в раю
Манящей сладости богатств,
Что дарят веру на краю
Вступившим в мрак подземных царств...
Себя нельзя ласкать теплом,
Удары сердца под прицелом-
Вот то, что другом - не врагом,
Себе поможет стать. А в целом
Ходить по острию ножа
Полезно для кровообращенья,
Себя поймешь ты лишь держа
В боях побед и поражений.

----------


## smychok

Ты завела меня в тупик...
Вот это стих!!! Вот это реч!!!
Цени у жизни каждый миг,
Но не забудь себя беречь.

Мария, браво!!! Ты уложила меня на лопатки...
 Вот здесь ты права на 200 процентов!!! Это именно то, о чём я и хотел написать, но у тебя это получилось намного лучше, чище, глубже...
 Но...

Ходить по острию ножа
Негоже Вам,
О, Госпожа!!!
То есть удел шальных мужчин,
Кто жить без шрамов и морщин
Не может,
 Кто судьбе в глаза    
Смеётся? 
 Для кого слеза 
Не знак, для гордости,
 А крах.
И тех, кто свой адреналин
Встречает, буд-то геройн,
Тех, кто не ищет мягче ложе
И по другому жить не может.

----------


## aigul

> Ходить по острию ножа
> Негоже Вам,
> О, Госпожа!!!
> То есть удел шальных мужчин,
> Кто жить без шрамов и морщин


Саша! 
И где найти таких мужчин,
Они найдут ведь сто причин,
Чтоб женщина пошла сама
По острию ножа, одна!

Ну эт коламбурчик ( я люблю поколамбурить иногда)! Я просто прочитала и сложилось!:biggrin:Спасибо за стихи!:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> И где найти таких мужчин,
> Они найдут ведь сто причин,
> Чтоб женщина пошла сама
> По острию ножа, одна!


 :Ok:

----------


## smychok

> И где найти таких мужчин,
> Они найдут ведь сто причин,
> Чтоб женщина пошла сама
> По острию ножа, одна!


Не знаю??? В количественном отношении эта группа мельчает - не с кем даже на лыжах в лесу покататься,
 не то, что с парашютом прыгнуть...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> не то, что с парашютом прыгнуть...


У меня 92 прыжка, есть где прыгать и снаряжение предоставлю,жду в гости.

----------


## aigul

*Anastasia Andreevna*,я хочуууу! Хочу прыгнуть с парашютом!

*Добавлено через 59 секунд*
*smychok*,ты прав!А если в омут с головой, так вообще не получится! Нет на моём пути таких!:frown:

----------


## smychok

> smychok,ты прав!А если в омут с головой, так вообще не получится! Нет на моём пути таких!


В омут - это дайвинг... Моя давняя мечта... В МЧС есть курс подводного плавания... в бассеине, но я и туда так и не добрался - не остался работать(((

----------


## Skadi

> У меня 92 прыжка


*А у меня всего 8.....:frown:*

----------


## smychok

Дамы, вы меня просто поражаете!!! Не у каждый спецназовец-сверхсрочник может похвастаться более 10!!!!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*smychok*,Саша,это не от проффесии зависит, а от желания.
Тебе какой ПО-10 или Д-6 ?

----------


## Skadi

> Не у каждый спецназовец-сверхсрочник может похвастаться более 10!!!!


*Для спецротников 10 - самый разбег, Саш......*

----------


## smychok

> smychok,Саша,это не от проффесии зависит, а от желания.
> Тебе какой ПО-10 или Д-6 ?


Какой ПО-10??? Более скажу - я такого не знаю (стыдно, но лучше правду)
Лучше старый добрый купол  Д-6...

----------


## Skadi

> Тебе какой ПО-10 или Д-6 ?


*А мне, пожалуйста, УТ-15 серии 5....сгодится.....
Мне нравится, когда высота большая.....*

----------


## smychok

Дамы, мне сейчас станет совсем стыдно за мой пол и меня вместе с ним!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Дамы, мне сейчас станет совсем стыдно за мой пол и меня вместе с ним!!!!


*Выдержишь!......
И свой пол, и себя вместе с ним...ещё и сыграешь*

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Какой ПО-10???


Крылышко,без вытяжного)))))


> А мне, пожалуйста, УТ-15 серии 5....сгодится.....


А сердце выдержит от затяжного?
Три тысячи не километр.

----------


## Skadi

> А сердце выдержит от затяжного?
> Три тысячи не километр.


*8 раз выдержало....пока не перестала бояться...потом остановилась.....
Красиво с высоты смотреть.....на топографическую карту земли......
Как она приближается к тебе.....земля....
Три тысячи - это много ты сказала...1.500 хватало.....*

----------


## smychok

> Крылышко,без вытяжного)))))


Ну я так и понял!!! Смеёшься???



> А мне, пожалуйста, УТ-15 серии 5....сгодится.....


 А я не знаю - готов ли я на затяжной???

----------


## Skadi

> А я не знаю - готов ли я на затяжной???


*Даже если скажешь себе - готов, не будешь готов.....*

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> А я не знаю - готов ли я на затяжной???


Звёздочку с двумя женщинами,слабо?



> Ну я так и понял!!! Смеёшься???


Я думала,что ты знал про аэродинамические трубы?
[IMG]http://*********ru/448699.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Звёздочку с двумя женщинами,слабо?


 :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Звёздочку с двумя женщинами,слабо?


Всё когда-нибудь приходится делать впервые))) При доступном инструктаже думаю - нет)))



> Я думала,что ты знал про аэродинамические трубы?


Да я так и подумал, что это он, но я не был уверен на 100, а я предпочитаю говорить праду, потому что если бы я соврал, а меня на этом поймали (в чём я почти что не сомневаюсь)  то на этом форуме я бы больше не появился!!!! Так что лучше позор от правды)))

----------


## Skadi

> Цитата:
> 
> 
> 				Звёздочку с двумя женщинами,слабо?
> 
> 
> ...При доступном инструктаже думаю - нет)))


*Хороший ответ....*

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Да я так и подумал, что это он, но я не был уверен на 100, а я предпочитаю говорить праду


Поэтому выбрал сразу 8 тысячник с вытяжкой и чекой на 500 метров?




> При доступном инструктаже думаю - нет)))


Ловлю на слове и жду...лично проведу инструктаж, но будет уже ПО-17

----------


## smychok

> Хороший ответ....


Да я смотрю с Вами обеими в разведку можно - не то, что звёздочку в небе)))

----------


## Skadi

> но будет уже ПО-17


*Неплохой вариант*  :flower: 
*Два в одном - ПО-16 + ПЗ-81....*

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Саша,что то красный сильно стал...совсем засмущали...?

----------


## Skadi

> Да я смотрю с Вами обеими в разведку можно - не то, что звёздочку в небе)))


*Да ты весь переполнен хорошими ответами! ....*

----------


## smychok

> Поэтому выбрал сразу 8 тысячник с вытяжкой и чекой на 500 метров?


Ага!!! Оле сказку расскажи!!!!:biggrin:
 Он-то до 8000 тысяч, но... там чуть ли не с нескольких сот метров!!!
Или я вообще дурак, или это купол да ещё и как раз учебный,т.е. как раз для тренировок!!!! Может быть я и ошибаюсь, но я никогда не утверждал, что я м.с. по парашютному спорту!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Ага!!! Оле сказку расскажи!!!!


*Согласна на сказки!*

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ага!!! Оле сказку расскажи!!!!


Оля эту сказку давно на себе испытала.


> Он-то до 8000 тысяч, но... там чуть ли не с нескольких сот метров!!!


Минимальная чека 50 метров,в противном случае просто не успеет расскрыться и динамический удар уже от земли получится,а не от купола.


> Или я вообще дурак


Это ты зря,не может человек знать всё...*ЭТО ИНСТРУКТАЖ НАЧАЛСЯ*


> как раз учебный


Учебный Д-5,а этот десантный с управляемыми стропами для разворота.

----------


## smychok

Ну вот - всё стало на свои места)))
Настя, как ты меня жёстко))))

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Настя, как ты меня жёстко))))


 :Oj:  *я не хотела,как то само получилось...*

----------


## smychok

Ничего - такие встряски полезными бывают))))

----------


## Skadi

*smychok,
Anastasia Andreevna,*,
*Давайте сегодня ночью полетаем, а???
Хоть на запаске?....*

----------


## smychok

*Skade*,
Я не против)))
 А завтра с утра к 8.00 на основном полечу на зачёт))))

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Я не против)))


Но для начала тебе надо на вышке потренероваться с ударом и приземлением.
Ноги в коленках согни на 15 градусов,что бы была пружина и ....

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,
> Я не против)))


_Ой....привет!.....рада как......
Зачём....гм...какой предмет?
Если не секрет?_

----------


## smychok

> Если не секрет?


 специализация...(Спортивная) У меня уже вторая сессия пошла)))




> Но для начала тебе надо на вышке потренероваться с ударом и приземлением.
> Ноги в коленках согни на 15 градусов,что бы была пружина и ....


У меня не настолько всё запущено!!! С третьего этажа прыгал)))
 И вообще - почти весь спорт на полусогнутых(пружинки)...

----------


## Skadi

> специализация...(Спортивная) У меня уже вторая сессия пошла)))


_Так ты...какого роду-племени-то вообще? что-то я запуталась.....
Спортсмен или музыкант? или и то, и другое?....._

----------


## smychok

Я закончил  2 среднеспециальных и с годовой разницей поступил в два вуза:
Один спортивный, а второй конса)))В каждом по диплому о среднеспециальном и в обоих с отличием:biggrin: В обоих на общих основаниях, а не параллельно.
Соответственно и сессии у меня в одно время(((
Вот и кручусь из города в город... Уже три года так)))

----------


## Skadi

_Ясно. Ну примерно так было и у меня....._

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> С третьего этажа прыгал)))


Нууу...значит развороты осталось освоить и на посадку. :Aga: 
Так,у тебя Д-шка,значит левая рука на правые стропы,а правая на левые и тянем в обратном направлении,в результате всё твоё тело поворачивается по направлению преземления.
Ах,да,чуть не забыла...если будешь на деревья приземляться,то руки тоже в перекрестии держи,что бы лицо не содрать об ветки,когда руки в гельятины превратятся.

----------


## Skadi

> два вуза





> В каждом по диплому о среднеспециальном и в обоих с отличием


_Так...ну а теперь время для стихов!
После достаточного антракта прозы 
Ждём-с......_

----------


## Мария Круглецова

*smychok*,
Ну вот я и вернулась после долгого тяжелого безинтернетного периода:biggrin:
Саш, ты меня аж засмущал :Oj:  Ну я конечно не старалась прям тебя уж на лопатки.....  Поверь у тебя стихотворение получилось тоже сильное, даже очень:wink: Нооооооо.... мне ооооооооооооочень-очень приятно!!!!:rolleyes: Легкий реверанс и пожалуй разбавлю вашу прозу стишочком)))

Меня ты засмущал немного,
И сложно подобрать слова...
Но...не топчусь я у порога,
Хотя тобою польщена...
Ах не слова, а бриллианты,
О жажде подвига мужчин!
Но леди тоже по канату
Взберется на ладонь вершин...
Она возможно покраснеет,
Стесняясь страха высоты,
Но волю сжать в кулак сумеет
За шаг от финишной черты...
Адреналин для леди нужен,
Как восхищенный красотой
Прицельный взгляд сотен прохожих,
Мой друг! Я не ценю покой...

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Вот почитала ваши разговоры о прыжках с парашютом, знаете, уже год хочу прыгнуть, а не с кем((( Только вот боюсь, что перед самым прыжком нервы сдадут...интересно, в обязанности инструктора входит выпиннуть силком струсившего парашютиста, который вцепился в него мертвой хваткой? И кстати, на дальтоплане никто не летал? Мне просто предложили попробовать, интересно насколько это опасно....

----------


## Skadi

> интересно, в обязанности инструктора входит выпиннуть силком струсившего парашютиста...


_Гм....всякое бывает в нашей жизни...не по инструкции - тоже....но лучше самой всё же настроиться...преодолеть ....страх....
_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Маришка, привет.
Если упрёшся руками в рамку, то он тебя выдернит назад, за тобой другие стоят (время на уговоры нет), а если (по инструкции) будешь держать левой рукой "запаску", а правая на "кольце", то он тебя подталкнёт,что ты и не поймёшь, сама ли прыгнула или всё же...даже не почувствуеш.



> на дальтоплане никто не летал?


Я летала на пароплане и д*Е*льтоплане, разница в том,что на первом сама, а на втором, как Карлсон с моторчиком. Эфект,как после открытия парашюта,только с шумом от двигателя.


> интересно насколько это опасно....


По улицам гулять тоже опасно, могут машиной сбить.

----------


## Мария Круглецова

*Skade*,
 Без настроя никуда не денешься конечно:biggrin: Но чтото мне подсказывает, что у меня в самый ответственный момент может возникнуть состояние самого что нинаесть дурацкого ступора(

*Anastasia Andreevna*,
 Привет Настюш)))) я уже по тебе соскучилась:smile: Ох сложно понять что такое рама и запаска, я в этом деле человек не сведущий....но примерно догадываюсь:biggrin: А про улицы- не, не опасно, меня уже помоему все водители за километр объезжают, я любитель дороги перебегать,один раз изза банки кока-колы чуть не вляпалась..так что не боюсь)) А про дельтопланы мне просто нехороших историй нарассказывали, вот думаю стоит попробовать или нет...хотя говорят зимой даже проще чем летом...

----------


## Skadi

> Но чтото мне подсказывает, что у меня в самый ответственный момент может возникнуть состояние самого что нинаесть дурацкого ступора...


_Тогда без подталкивания не обойтись .... только чтоб ноги в разные стороны не разъехались 
в воздухе....когда столкнут....._

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Мариша*, *если у тебя нет опыта летать на парапланах, а это парашют-крылышко, может быть с двигателем за плечами или без него, то я бы тебя отговорила.*
.
[IMG]http://*********ru/410834m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/413906m.jpg[/IMG]
.
*Потому, что на дельтопланах можно ко мне прилететь, а если не удержать от встречного ветра, то можно мёртвую петлю изобразить и камушком в землю...*
.
[IMG]http://*********ru/402642.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/401618.jpg[/IMG]
.
*Прыгая с парашюта у тебя есть шанс.
Если основной купол не открылся или стропы перепутались,то на животе есть запасной парашют. Он меньше размером и скорость преземления чуть быстрей, но там всё расчитанно на одного человека.
Вопрос состоит в другом. Ты худенькая, позволяет ли твой вес прыгать с парашюта?
Даже если сознание потеряешь,то на запаске стоит чека,которая при приблежении к земле на 500 метров автоматически сработает и запаска сама откроется.*




> только чтоб ноги в разные стороны не разъехались в воздухе....когда столкнут.....


*Так их и надо в разные стороны, ласточкой, что бы выровнять плоскость, а не кувыркаться, пока купол не откроется и руки после выдёргивания кольца в стороны.*

----------


## smychok

> с парашюта?


Всё интересно, но за это нас всегда пальцем по носу)))
Прыгают с парашютом, но я же не м.с. так что может быть ошибаюсь???

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Но леди тоже по канату
> Взберется на ладонь вершин...


У меня на конец февраля стоит мероприятие и мне нужно придумать несколько заданий...
Предложил спуск по отвесной стене (девушек) в полной экипировке, а мне не разрешают((( Я пошёл на уступки - несколько этажей... ни в какую(((

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> Легкий реверанс и пожалуй разбавлю вашу прозу стишочком


Стихи писать давно пора-
Я это чётко понимаю.
И принимая на "ура",
Спокойно строчки начинаю.

Мы развели "воздушный " флуд,
Но флуд, желанный нам душою.
Мы ценим Настин тяжкий труд
И прыгнем в небеса с тобою.

Простое слово - "парашют"
Не зря считают исключеньем,
Десантники о нём поют
И вспоминают с упоеньем.

Поможет задушить свой сторах,
Добавив в кровь адреналина,
Мы, обнимая небеса,
Почувствуем полет... Наивно???

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Прыгают с парашютом, но я же не м.с. так что может быть ошибаюсь???


Ой-ой-ой,опечиатка...


> У меня на конец


На что у тебя?:eek::biggrin:
Всё интересно, но за это нас всегда пальцем по носу)))
На окончание февраля может быть,хотя я рашен вуз не училась...:rolleyes:


> Стихи писать давно пора-
> Я это чётко понимаю.
> И принимая на "ура",
> Спокойно строчки начинаю.
> 
> Мы развели "воздушный " флуд,
> Но флуд, желанный нам душою.
> Мы ценим Настин тяжкий труд
> И прыгнем в небеса с тобою.
> ...


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
*Наивно быть сие не может,
Кого то может жажда гложет,
Кого то стах...и высота...
Маришки светлая мечта!

Кому то просто наслажденье,
Летать, как птица в упоенье.
Сломать себя, осилить страх,
Парить не только на словах!*

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Поможет задушить свой страх,
> Добавив в кровь адреналина,
> Мы, обнимая небеса,
> Почувствуем полет... Наивно???


Ах нет, ни капли не наивно
Поверить в предзнамение чудес,
Когда искристо-розовые крылья
Расправим мы во сне небес...
Быть может, страх незримой тенью
Проснется в глубине души,
Но я смогу! Я разорву смятенье,
Когда ты скажешь: "Я с тобой, дыши..."
Секунда станет целым миром:
Мы посидим на облаках,
В качелях, сотканных эфиром,
Ворвемся ввысь! Улыбка, взмах -
И мы дотронемся до солнца!
В струе лимонной теплоты
Паря, мы звонко расмеемся...
Что это...Может лишь мечты???

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> У меня на конец февраля стоит мероприятие и мне нужно придумать несколько заданий...
> Предложил спуск по отвесной стене (девушек) в полной экипировке, а мне не разрешают((( Я пошёл на уступки - несколько этажей... ни в какую(((


А по отвесной стене это с какой высоты? ММм может если оставить 1 один этаж-разрешат?? А то у меня уже есть такой опыт без экипировки:biggrin: Было время года 3 назад, когда из дома не выпускали, из окна сбегала....хорошо жить на 1 этаже)))

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
*Skade*,
 Ну хорошо хоть потталкивают....Наверное так легче....

*Anastasia Andreevna*,
  Настюш ты меня убедила...Пожалуй к тебе прилететь на дельтоплане я не готова, уж слишком экстримально:biggrin: А по поводу веса,  со своими 53 кг меня возьмут в парашютисты?

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> А по поводу веса,  со своими 53 кг меня возьмут в парашютисты?


 :Aga:  только смотря какая скорость ветра будет.Если 1-2 метра,то можно.

----------


## smychok

И таки здрассе)))
Вы меня ещё не забыли???
Флудить не буду - сразу к делу...

Снова рельсы, снова шпалы – покатался я немало.
Снова кассы, проводницы, незнакомые мне лица.
То кушетки, то плацкарты,
Вот сосед:
«Сыграем в карты?»
А соседка молодая, мне ресничками моргая,
Улыбнулась, покраснела…
«Эй, привет!»
…
Повеселела...
Ну а я?
А что мне нужно?!
Лишь бы нЕ было мне ску(Ш)но -
В карты вдоволь наиграюсь, пофлиртую…
Попрощаюсь…
Ну а если нет компашки – достаю свои бумажки:
Снова ноты , снова строчки, снова рифмы, снова точки…

Иногда смотрю в окошко… 
Там сейчас снежинки-мошки,
А  деревья чередою, с прошлогоднею листвою,
Замерзая, пробегают и, конечно, исчезают.
Речка, поле и дороги, 
Сосны, ели недотроги порасставили иголки – 
что ж вы сосны, что ж вы ёлки???
Всё вокруг мне незнакомо - вновь оторван я от дома.
Жизнь в дороге -
Жизнь–дорога от рожденья до  «порога»...

----------


## Skadi

Саша!!!! привет, пропащая душа kiss :biggrin: 
Рады, безумно рады :tongue: :Oj:

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,
Очень мило! Очень мило!
Ну и где тебя носило!:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Ну и где тебя носило!


Лен, хороший вопрос - меня тоже интересует ответ на него  :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> снова рифмы, снова точки…


Весь в меня...:biggrin:

Саша... :br:

----------


## Лев

> smychok,
> Очень мило! Очень мило!
> Ну и где тебя носило!
> __________________


Саша всё в стихах сказал -
Как поэму написал.
А девчонки, всё им мало -
Начинай Сашок сначала:rolleyes::smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Саша всё в стихах сказал -
> Как поэму написал.
> А девчонки, всё им мало -
> Начинай Сашок сначала


_Мы ж соскучились по Саше!
Он поймёт всю радость нашу :smile:
Не исчез бы только снова
Друг-поэт, избранник слова..._

----------


## Лев

> Друг-поэт, избранник слова...


Избратель слова:smile: -
Шутит так вот деда Лёва:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Избратель слова -
> Шутит так вот деда Лёва


_Хоть и так - ему мы рады!
Друг хороший - всем отрада :smile:_

----------


## smychok

Добро пожаловать, друзья!
Я к Вам вернулся – вот и я…
Меня, пожалуйста, простите …
Я новый стих принёс…
 Смотрите…
Пускай всего лишь пару строчек,
В нём мало слов и много точек…
И пусть он радует Вам глаз –
В нём много тёплых слов для Вас!!!
Да, Оля, я порой пропащий,
Но работящий (не гулящий)!!!
Aigui, поклон, за «очень мило» -
Ты б знала, где меня носило…
Мне вновь всю жизнь перевернуло,
Но время всё своё вернуло!
А с Вами, Пан, мы как близняшки,
Как две полоски на тельняшке!
Вы для меня всегда пример…
Без капли лести – просто Сэр!
Даа…. Льва давно я не встречал…
Признаюсь – очень заскучал…
Пародий нет, лимериков –
Набрали множество оков.
Пишу сейчас я очень мало,
Но соберусь – начну сначала…
Друзья, Вам всем я очень рад –
Вы - моя радость, Вы – мой клад…

----------


## Skadi

> Друзья, Вам всем я очень рад –
> Вы - моя радость, Вы – мой клад…


_А уж как мы тебе, Саш, рады!
Тепло твоих слов - нам награда, -
Я не боюсь мысль повторить.
Друзья вернулись - будем жить! :smile:
_

----------


## smychok

Небольшой эксперемент-экспромт...

Слезой дождя с небес душа
Сошла, смочив сухй песок.
Чуть погодя, но неспеша
Исток покажет ручеёк.

Всё крепче шаг, шустрее бег;
Н еручек - уже ручей.
Что он покажет за своё век?
Чем блещет свет его очей?

То поворот, то водопад -
Не зная ровного пути
Он встретит множество преград:
"Не смей стоять - беги, "лети!"

Сливаясь в города-моря
Ручьи смешают свою суть.
То для кого-то и заря,
А остальных разбавит муть...

*Добавлено через 29 минут*
Эй, тенор, ТЕНОР, выше глазки,
Я понимаю, что ты зол.
Ты пожалел бы свои связки,
А этот, дирижёр - козёл
Не ведает твоих страданий,
Не знает он, что "си бемоль"
для тенора предел мечтаний,
Вы дайте баритону "соль"...

----------


## smychok

Кровать...
Какая же это роскошь!!!
Вот я и дома.
 Как же хорошо - строчки ложатся сами:

Мне стало трудно выражаться,
Смеяться, на ногах держаться,
Всё время спать мешает что-то 
И это «что-то» звать  РАБОТА.

Моя работа необычна,
Хотя в моих кругах привычна:
Общенье с музой и контакты,
Эфиры, конкурсы, контракты!

Со стороны всё это просто,
Но сколько нужно сил для роста
И сколько нужно мне уметь – 
Не только рот открыть и петь…

Хореография и спорт:
Бассейн, сауна и корт;
Командировки, постановки…
(Движение без остановки)…
……………………………………………….
Погашен свет, сошлись кулисы,
Поход  домой и чай с мелиссой…
Я словно приближаюсь к раю…
Простите…
…
Просто…
… засыпаю…

----------


## Лев

*smychok*,
 Как хорошо, что есть работа,
 Не покидает Муза и забота
 Творить по мере сил -
 Но... спи, а я тебя простил:smile:

----------


## Black Lord

:rolleyes:...

----------


## dAnte

Вот и я тебя забежал почитать))) тоже смотрю пропадаешь частенько?

----------


## smychok

Ну вои видишь, *dAnte*, зашёл почитать, а тут нет ничего... Набросков много, а выкладывать стыдно - одна бональщина!!!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Андрей Байрон*,
Давненько не встречались!!!

----------


## Arcaha

http://kidsmusic.ifolder.ru/13021368
: творческие работы моих учеников- стихи , эссе,рассказы, пароль в личку

----------


## PAN

> Набросков много, а выкладывать сты


Это ты зря...




> пароль в личку


А оно нам надо???...

----------


## Arcaha

> Это ты зря...
> 
> 
> А оно нам надо???...





вам  не надо лично, других заинтересует, не стоит обобщать за всех :Jopa:

----------


## aigul

*Arcaha*,вообще-то тут хозяин Санька! :eek:

----------


## PAN

> не стоит обобщать за всех


Класссссс...:eek: Давно мне на форуме попу не показывали...:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> [/COLOR]
> вам  не надо лично, других заинтересует, не стоит обобщать за всех


Это не рекламный отдел.
Если у тебя эксклюзив лично для Сани, то и отправь ему в личку или это будет считаться спамом.

----------


## aigul

> Класссссс... Давно мне на форуме попу не показывали...


 Гы! Но тут же дамы, как он может!

----------


## Arcaha

> Это не рекламный отдел.
> Если у тебя эксклюзив лично для Сани, то и отправь ему в личку или это будет считаться спамом.




 в рекламе не нуждаюсь, а сообщение можете в спам, мне как -то всё равно............

----------


## Black Lord

> Гы! Но тут же дамы, как он может!


Может он не показывал, а предлагал и пароль к доступу при встрече?

----------


## smychok

Мне даже как-то стыдно, что у меня столько гостей, а у меня ничего нового...
Обещаюсь приложить все усилия, что бы исправиться!!!

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,ты как всегда неподражаем! Но пароль парнишки ваааще!

*Добавлено через 24 секунды*
*smychok*,Санечка ждем конечно! :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Обещаюсь приложить


Прилагай... :Aga:

----------


## smychok

Кхе-кхе... Камнями не бросать!!!

Хороший стих, как солнца луч,
Горяч и светел – он могуч!
Пусть не пером – карандашом,
Но не погубишь топором!
Не знал ни страх, ни угроз,
Он рос,
Крепчал,
Крепчал и рос.
За рифмой рифма, вот пролог,
Вот первый столбик автор смог,
А дальше – больше,
Подождите!
Я попрошу вас – не гоните!
Его подам на строгий суд,
Ведь  всё же стих совсем не флуд.
Всё строго: форма и размер,
(Вот математики пример).
Всё важно - рифмы, буквы, строчки;
Всё к месту – запятые, точки…
Перечитаю!
 Не фонтан…
Я в стихо этакий болван,
И не кричу, что я поэт!..
На этом кончился куплет.

----------


## Лев

> Я в стихо этакий болван,
> И не кричу, что я поэт!..
> На этом кончился куплет.


Ещё один... скромнее самой скромности -
Я не поэт, я этакий болван! :Vah: 
А кто, скажи? Понял я чтоб...
Если БОЛВАН, тогда НА-В-ЛОБ!!!:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

Как много было этим летом,
Жалевшим по ночам тепло,
Красивых, сказочных рассветов.
Скажу тебе: «спасибо, лето,
Я не сдаюсь врагам назло!»

Опять в ночи восток искрится,
Таит восход в себе заря,
И тьма спешит подальше скрыться.
Сумели день и ночь ужиться –
Они в гармонии, а я?

Краюшка солнца появилась, 
Очнулись после сна цветы,
От счастья роза прослезилась –
Слезой росинка покатилась –
Она ликует, ну а ты?

Полки желают появиться
Трудолюбивой муравы.
Такая рань, а им не спится –
Им без работы не сидится –
Они стараются, а вы?

Пускай день в темень окунётся ,
Для нас в ночи горят огни.
В душе покой и песня льётся,
И сердце бьется...
 Слышишь?! 
БЬЁТСЯ!!!
Пускай завидуют они.

За каждый труд придёт награда 
И мы работаем не зря.
Уйдёт всё в тлен – жалеть не надо,
Придёт желанная услада!
За ночью вновь придёт заря…

----------


## Skadi

> Пускай день в темень окунётся ,
> Для нас в ночи горят огни.
> В душе покой и песня льётся,
> И сердце бьется...
>  Слышишь?! 
> БЬЁТСЯ!!!


Саш, умничка ты  :Ok:

----------


## smychok

Оля... Огромное... На самом деле у меня не совсем получилось сказать всё то, что хотел... Скорее всего эти строки адресованы конкретным людям, как хорошим, так и ... остальным... В который раз убедился, что нельзя писать стихи специально-целенаправленно - они должны подойти сами!

----------


## PAN

> нельзя писать стихи специально-целенаправленно - они должны подойти сами!


 :Aga: ...

----------


## Skadi

> Оля... Огромное... На самом деле у меня не совсем получилось сказать всё то, что хотел... Скорее всего эти строки адресованы конкретным людям, как хорошим, так и ... остальным... В который раз убедился, что нельзя писать стихи специально-целенаправленно - они должны подойти сами!


Сашенька, ты прав, совершенно прав! когда чувства рвутся из глубины души, то слова сами складываются в строки, потому и читаются потом легко и доходят до сердца, не оставляя равнодушными до такой степени, что хочется не просто поставить "спасибку", а поблагодарить вот так, словами :smile:
И... было понятно то, что не вслух :rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Как много было этим летом,


Очень хорошо!!! Спасибо, Саша.... Давно не общались... а тут такие стихи - класс!!!

----------


## Black Lord

> Как много было этим летом,
> Жалевшим по ночам тепло,
> Красивых, сказочных рассветов.
> Скажу тебе: «спасибо, лето,
> Я не сдаюсь врагам назло!»


 :br:

----------


## Kliakca

> Опять в ночи восток искрится,
> Таит восход в себе заря,
> И тьма спешит подальше скрыться.
> Сумели день и ночь ужиться –
> Они в гармонии, а я?
> 
> Краюшка солнца появилась, 
> Очнулись после сна цветы,
> От счастья роза прослезилась –
> ...


Санька, как красиво!!! :Ok:

----------


## smychok

*Лев*,
*Skadi*,
*PAN*,
*Андрей Байрон*,
*Витка*,
*Kliakca*,
*Aigul*
 Вы не представляете, как приятно то, что вы не остаётесь равнодушными к моим строчкам и ещё мене представляете, как для меня это важно!!!
    Даже если бы хотя бы один из вас хотя бы иногда что-то говорил о моих... постах( даже отрицательная критика) я бы мог себе сказать, что я это сделал не зря!!!
У меня два новых (отредактированных из "банальщины") стиха, но сейчас не смогу их выставить, ибо))) работа - только со славянки приехал!!!

----------


## PAN

> сейчас не смогу


Смоги когда сможешь...

----------


## smychok

Виноват, но лучше поздно...
Последнее написанное мною сообщение относится к ещё одному к одному человеку... *Фрагмент ме4ты* 
Диана, большое спасибо за внимание!!!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Смоги когда сможешь...


*PAN*,
Завтра первым делом, как доберусь до инета на свежую голову, а то получится, как с последним стихом... Я там сделал грубую ошибку, а никто даже сказал...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

[QUOTE=smychok;2386540]Виноват, но лучше поздно...
Последнее написанное мною сообщение относится к ещё одному к одному человеку... *Фрагмент ме4ты* 
Диана, большое спасибо за внимание!!!

:-) а Вам за творчество!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Опять в ночи восток искрится,
> Таит восход в себе заря,
> И тьма спешит подальше скрыться.
> Сумели день и ночь ужиться –
> Они в гармонии, а я?


Ты просто молодец!!! Саш, стихи у тебя - СУПЕР!!!!!!!

----------


## Витка

> Я там сделал грубую ошибку, а никто даже сказал...


О чём это говорит??? О том, что все в упоении читают, что даже не замечают ошибок... :)

----------


## smychok

Привет, Таня)))
Я смотрю, что ты тож не особо частый гость!!! Рад нашей встрече... :flower: 

Диана, мне было бы приятно, если бы мы перешли на "ТЫ"!!!

Пан, держу своё слово - только вчера ночью отредактировал, и вот выставляю на всеобщий суд...

Небольшая предыстория:
 Может кто-то ещё помнит,  что кроме консы я ещё на спортивном учусь?
В конце апреля у меня были соревнования:  межгосударственный пробег посвящённый памяти Чернобыльской катастрофы, который я штурмовал пять лет на дистанции 20 километров  и вот что из этого получилось:

Шаг,
Потом подъём до поворота.
Шаг…
Жара,
И как теперь бежать?
Шаг!
Горю…
Ну как же пить охота…
Шаг,
А ну быстрей -  не отставать!

Вдох!
Сквозь зубы сразу резкий выдох.
Встречный ветер – просто не свезло.
Знаю, что не стерпит этих пыток половина.
Что-то повело…

Нет!
Бежать, терпеть, держать дыханье!
Я не тряпка – я же всё стерплю!..
Завтра главное моё заданье – это отдых,
Завтра только сплю.

Эх,
Ну сколько можно видеть
Эту спину в красной майке впереди?
Обогнал…
Я думал просто сгину;
Как сердечко рвётся из груди…

Уф, 
Десятка километров «мимо» -
Как-то поубыло молодчин,
По какой-то силушке незримой
Из троих «гонцов» бежит один.

Да, но это только половина,
Нам до финиша ещё бежать…
Шаг!
Ещё!
Давай же!
Шаг, дубина!
Шаг!
И зубы крепче нужно сжать!

Всё…
Вот в клетку флаг, столпотворенье.
Я стерпел, я верил!
Смог – добро.
И наградою за все мои мученья – пьедестал…
На шее серебро.

----------


## aigul

*smychok*, мдааа я тебя понимаю. У меня тоже тренировки в такую жаааару были ужос! реалистично описал.

----------


## Витка

*smychok*, поздравляю с серебром!!! А стихотворение попахивает Маяковским... Это на мой взгляд... И это - классно!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А стихотворение попахивает Маяковским


Стихотворение "попахивает" Саниным потом))))))))))



> Всё…
> Вот в клетку флаг, столпотворенье.
> Я стерпел, я верил!
> Смог – добро.
> И наградою за все мои мученья – пьедестал…
> На шее серебро.


Саш, поздравляю с серебром! Круто! И стих получился суперский!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

> Я там сделал грубую ошибку,


На будущее - пиши в личку - исправим...



> пьедестал…
> На шее серебро.


 :br: ...

----------


## smychok

Когда тоска одолевает,
Беру я ручку и тетрадь,
Ведь в жизни всякое бывает,
И знает кто, что дальше ждать?

Я в книжный стол… Заметил что-то:
Мне с глянца взгляд родных людей;
Нет, не альбом, а только фото
Извлёк из кучки тетрадей.

И сколько же оно лежало,
Забытое, среди бумаг?
Уже лет десять пробежало…
За что с ним поступили так?

Но фото верность сохранило
И мне, улыбками друзей,
Кусочек счастья подарило,
Как будто хочет крикнуть: 

«Эй!

А помнишь Серого, Андрюху?
(В то время лучшие друзья)
А кто тут Галю обнимает?!»
Постой-постой, так это ж я!

Как быстро годы пробежали –
На фото мне тринадцать лет.
Что будет дальше? Мы не знали…
Совсем другим казался свет.

Весь мир с тех пор перевернулся,
Я в жизни многого достиг.
И всё ж себе я улыбнулся – 
Я помню этот чудный миг…

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*aigul*,
Лен, тренировка в жару не лучшее средство оздоровления!!! А вот на соревнованиях погоду не выбирают, но это лучше, чем дикий ветер и летающие пластмассовые стулья вперемешку со стартовыми фишками)))) А ещё бывает ранний, весенний, холодный дождь... 

*Витка*,
*Звёздочка*,
*PAN*,
 Пасиб за поздравления - очень приятно... Хотел фото вкинуть, но не знаю, ка здесь это делать:eek: Готовлюсь на осенний период...



> Стихотворение "попахивает" Саниным потом))))))))))


И не то слово - вы мазолей моих не видели)))))

----------


## Витка

*smychok*, кидай фото... тут в окошке сообщения есть такая разноцветная (радуга) дискетка, ты на неё нажми - попадёшь на сайт... там и разместишь, а потом справа выбьерешь вторую ссылку сверху и сюда её прям в сообщение скопируешь - и всё! фотка будет здесь. Ещё галочку внизу ставь "увеличить".

----------


## Markovich

Про забег -хороший размер и в целом хорошо звучит

----------


## Skadi

*Markovich*,
Серёжа, очень понравилось! :smile: :flower:  


> Дождь из капель прозрачный занавес
> На мой старый накинул сад...





> Мне теперь лишь глядеть как одежды
> Рвет с берез ветерок – баловник


Читается так легко и ощущение, что ты сама всё это написала...

----------


## Markovich

*smychok*,
 Стих хороший ,только я бы "тетрадЕй" заменил бы на че нибудь

----------


## Витка

> только я бы "тетрадЕй" заменил бы на че нибудь


согласна.  и я на нём споткнулась...

----------


## PAN

> Хотел фото вкинуть, но не знаю, ка здесь это делать


Научим... :Aga:

----------


## LenZ

> Мечта


Очень красивое стихотворение! Читаю тему за темой, зашла на Вашу страничку. Глубоко пишете, с философским смыслом. Стихи про сцену - замечательные. От сердца. Великолепное сочетание высокого и простоты изложения. Мне очень понравилось.

----------


## smychok

*LenZ*,
Спасибо! Мне очень приятно!!! Давненько ко мне никто в гости не заходил))) :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Давненько ко мне никто в гости не заходил)))


Заходим, оглядываемся и выходим...пусто и грустно.:frown:

----------


## LenZ

> Спасибо! Мне очень приятно!!! Давненько ко мне никто в гости не заходил)))


Заходите и Вы ко мне (Для тех, кому бывает одиноко). Я - Лена. Будем знакомы.  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Когда тоска одолевает,
> Беру я ручку и тетрадь,
> Ведь в жизни всякое бывает,
> И знает кто, что дальше ждать?


[IMG]http://*********ru/842597.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, обалденная картинка! Спасибо!

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi, обалденная картинка! Спасибо!


Вика, значит, наш вкус совпадает - приятно :smile: :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

Санёк, пора... :br:

----------


## smychok

Я немного расстроган, немного растерян и ооочень рад, что я не забыт...
Не имею права уйти сегодня без... пары рифм))) За это время много произошло и кое что накопилось, правда как всегда показывать буду только то, за что мне (я на это надеюсь) не придётся краснет...

Как сложно признать, что закончилось  лето…
В причудливом танце кружится листва,
Что день, то всё меньше желанного света –
Земля замерзает, согревшись едва.

Секундная стрелка страшнее набата - 
Не знает пощады простой механизм;
Не знает про взятки – не примет и злато,
Спокоен к мольбам и не видит хоризм.

Но что можно взять из пружинок и гаек?
Часы – шестерёнки, чего их винить?
Не знают, не думают – просто шагают,
А листьям зелёным так хочется жить!

Вступая в неравную схватку с природой 
Они погибают, созревши едва,
И служат подстилкой для всякого сброда.
Requiescat in pace сухая листва…

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Да и в принципе наверное хватит от вас прятаться!!! Я думаю что вы насмотрелись на мою спину???

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*
Оля, это картинка про меня!!!! И стих последний как раз в тему)))

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*



> Санёк, пора...


Андрей, не то слово!!!!  :br:

----------


## Kliakca

> Да и в принципе наверное хватит от вас прятаться!!!


 :Ok:

----------


## LenZ

> Да и в принципе наверное хватит от вас прятаться!!! Я думаю что вы насмотрелись на мою спину???


Реальность превзошла ожидание....  :Oj:

----------


## aigul

*smychok*, ну ну. Решил все девченок сразить наповал! :Aga:

----------


## Ольвия

> Секундная стрелка страшнее набата -
> Не знает пощады простой механизм;


Сказать не вправе времени "Постой!"
Оно летит неумолимо...
Но знаю я секрет простой:
Жить наслаждаясь, жить лениво...

Тогда секунда веком станет
И трепетать начнет душа...
Тогда спешить жить перестанем,
Научимся жить неспеша.........

----------


## Витка

*smychok*, вот это я понимаю аватарка!!! Хотя, мне не верится, что это ты... На лошадке как будто другой человечек был... 
Тут - глаза грустные... Хотя и пытаешься это скрыть :)))))) А спина ничего, хотя лицо и костюмчик - гораздо приятнее - спасибо!
Спасибо, что появился! Надеюсь, что произошло всё хорошее???

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, да нее на лошадке тоже был он. тут просто пофессиональное фото. Немного другой свет.

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, спасибо за объяснения, вижу... А на лошадке осталось в профиле :))))
Просто там он более домашний, добрый и открытый и ближе по духу, скажем так.

----------


## Ольвия

> А на лошадке осталось в профиле :))))


Ну вот... :Tu:    Пропала вся интрига, а я уже хотела сказать; "Лошадку в студию!!!!":biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

Санька,а ты садист и эгоист!  :Aga: 
Смотри сколько девчонок тебя ждут и топчутся на пороге.:biggrin:


> Хотя, мне не верится, что это ты... На лошадке как будто другой человечек был...


Вика, ты другие его фотки не видела. Такой Бойфренд завидный!:rolleyes: :Oj: :biggrin:



> smychok, вот это я понимаю аватарка!!!


На этой аватарке очень похожий на юмориста Ефима Шуфрина. :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Оля, это картинка про меня!!!! И стих последний как раз в тему)))


Саш, а ты именно такой, каким (мне, например) и представлялся :wink:
Услышать бы, как ты играешь...нереально? :rolleyes:



> Секундная стрелка страшнее набата


Интересная мысль...

----------


## Витка

> Вика, ты другие его фотки не видела. Такой Бойфренд завидный!


Настя, я видела до... Мне своего бойфренда хватает... А Саша - хороший френд :))))
Предпочитаю личные встречи, а не выводы по фоткам. Поэтому при моём следующем посещении Минска, либо посещении Сашей Москвы - мы обязательно встретимся - я в этом уверенна!

----------


## Kliakca

> Мне своего бойфренда хватает...


Я вообще-то о Саше говорила, а не обсуждала кто с кем и тем более не предлагала...:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Предпочитаю личные встречи, а не выводы по фоткам.


Отлично сказано, Вика! У меня то же самое предпочтение  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Не имею права уйти сегодня без... пары рифм


 :Ok:   :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## smychok

Я в шоке...
Всего-то сутки прошли, а тут столько гостей))) Заходите, присаживайтесь поудобнее!!! *Kliakca*,


> Вика, ты другие его фотки не видела...


 Просто ... :Oj: 
*Skadi*,



> Услышать бы, как ты играешь...нереально?


Играю на чём или во что??? Оля, ты же знаешь о моей другой профессии)))))
У меня есть несколько видео с концертов и если кто подскажет на какой файлообменник лучше выложить, то отрывками могу продемонстрировать(полностью не осилю, т.к. неудобный трафик и скорость не ахти), а заодно*Витка*,


> Предпочитаю личные встречи, а не выводы по фоткам.


показать, как я на самом деле выгляжу ))) Ибо сам не совсем доверяю фото))))
*Андрей Байрон*,
Я могу это принять как одоьрение проделаной работы???)))

----------


## Skadi

> Оля, ты же знаешь о моей другой профессии)))))
> У меня есть несколько видео с концертов и если кто подскажет на какой файлообменник лучше выложить, то отрывками могу продемонстрировать


Знаю, Сашенька, верно  :Aga:  Но так же знаю, что ты скрипач - оч. хочется послушать тебя - обожаю скрипку! :smile: :flower:

----------


## smychok

*LenZ*,
Реальность превзошла ожидание.... не могу остановить распространение ярко-красных пятен по моим щекам)))))))))))
*aigul*,



> smychok, ну ну. Решил все девченок сразить наповал!


Лена, у меня раньше висела фотка  с лицом до тех пор, пока я не захотел её убрать из-за некоторых обстоятельств, так что то, что я показался является своего рода доверием к тем людям, которые сюда заходят...
*Витка*,



> На лошадке как будто другой человечек был...


 На лошадке как будто другой человечек был...ожет это и был "другой" человек... С тех пор поменялось всё... 
*Ольвия*,



> Береги себя, детка!


Подпись Супер))) Можно онное принять на себя??? )))

----------


## Skadi

> Реальность превзошла ожидание.... не могу остановить распространение ярко-красных пятен по моим щекам)))))))))))


:biggrin:....... :Aga: ........:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

*Skadi*,



> Но так же знаю, что ты скрипач - оч. хочется послушать тебя - обожаю скрипку!


 Оля, хочу огорчить... Я Гитарист??? Да. Джаз вокалист??? Да!!!  Академический певец??? Да! Преподаватель по вокалу??? Да)))
 Скрипач????... Почти нет...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Смычок - это более виртуальное, может даже более алегоричное понятие)))

----------


## Skadi

> Оля, хочу огорчить...


Огорчить? да, наоборот - заинтриговал, Саш :wink:

----------


## Ольвия

> Можно онное принять на себя??? )))


:smile:



> Джаз вокалист???


Вас можно послушать????????:rolleyes: У вас сильная вокальная школа............ :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*smychok*, Саш! Спасибо за доверие! kiss

----------


## Витка

> доверием к тем людям, которые сюда заходят...


это приятно!!! Спасибо!!!
Видео выкладывай на ютубе сразу. Но, это, согласись, всё равно виртуал :))))



> С тех пор поменялось всё...


Надеюсь, к лучшему, раз ты открылся даже нам здесь :))))



> Преподаватель по вокалу


Саш, мне нужна помощь по этому вопросу... Ты когда-нить проводил мастер-классы по вокалу???

----------


## smychok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pBde16uMWs

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,Санечка! Просто супер! А что -нибудь где ты один поешь есть?

----------


## Ольвия

*smychok*,
 Александр, браво!!!!!!! :Ok:    Не хочу уж сразу наглеть, а джаз в вашем исполнении есть????:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> (полностью не осилю, т.к. неудобный трафик и скорость не ахти)


Саша, вышли мне на мыло, помогу выложить на Ютубе.


> С тех пор поменялось всё...


В лучшую сторону!!!kiss

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия*,точно! Джазу нам давай!

----------


## smychok

*Ольвия*,



> У вас сильная вокальная школа............


 А что сие значит???))
*aigul*,



> Саш! Спасибо за доверие!


*Витка*,


> это приятно!!! Спасибо!!!


Это ВАМ спасибо!!!!
*Витка*,



> Саш, мне нужна помощь по этому вопросу... Ты когда-нить проводил мастер-классы по вокалу???


 Ну впринципе что тут сложного??? Мне несколько раз приходилось заменять группы некоторых преподавателей ещё когда у меня небыло  договора на преподавание, а прикрывалось это тем, что я солист-вокалист известного (у нас) ансамбля и соответственно это было ничто иное, как мастер-класс!!! А какого рода помощь нужна??? Я думаю, что этот вопрос лучше перевести в личку)))

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*Ольвия*,
 А


> лександр, браво!!!!!!! Не хочу уж сразу наглеть, а джаз в вашем исполнении есть????


*aigul*,



> Ольвия,точно! Джазу нам давай!


Запись старая (2003) я её ещё немного прижал , но я думаю, что сама идея будет ясна))))
http://oleda.ifolder.ru/14211764

----------


## Kliakca

> Запись старая (2003) я её ещё немного прижал , но я думаю, что сама идея будет ясна))))


Ой, я про неё уже забыла. У меня на майле она ещё хранится.:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## smychok

*Ольвия*,



> Сказать не вправе времени "Постой!"
> Оно летит неумолимо...
> Но знаю я секрет простой:
> Жить наслаждаясь, жить лениво...
> 
> Тогда секунда веком станет
> И трепетать начнет душа...
> Тогда спешить жить перестанем,
> Научимся жить неспеша.........


Пусть время вдаль летит, пройдёт в секунды век,
Я, к счастью, не умею жить лениво.
Я шустрый, меганеуёмный человек,
Предпочитаю темп vivace (живо).

И в поисках нового покину главный путь,
Мне неизвестность слаще шоколада,
Но от судьбы своей, поверьте, не свернуть
И не дразните меня ленью! Ой, не надо!

Бродил «тропинками» прошёл и «лес густой»,
Но путь свой я проделал не напрасно.
Пусть время вдаль летит – ему скажу: «ПОСТОЙ!
Остановись , мгновенье – ты прекрасно!!!»

*Добавлено через 29 минут*
Спасибо Витке, что подсказала, как загрузить фото
http://*********ru/861526.jpg
Это фотография с полу-марафона, которому посвящён мой стих "Шаг..."
Справа от меня мой хороший друг и именитая спортсменка Ксения Зиатдинова!!!
Только с её помощью и поддержкой мне удалось завоевать серебро, хотя на соревнования я ехал с мыслю сойти с дистанции  по причине дикой усталости и недосыпания из-за прошедшего двумя днями ранее конкурса "Мистер..."
)))) 
П.С. если это конечно кому-то интересно))))

----------


## Ольвия

> Это фотография с полу-марафона,


 :Ok: 



> А что сие значит???))


Сие значит многое........:smile: Люблю Беларусь......:rolleyes: Умею даже здоровкаться по-белорусски....... :Aga:  Общалась с сильными вокалистами из ваших мест... И наша вокалистка у вас училась.. Она такая умничка..... :Ok:  Нуууу,поэтому сделала такой вывод... А чё?!:rolleyes::wink:  По-моему, логично............ :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> И не дразните меня ленью! Ой, не надо!


Не буду...:smile: Просто я о том,
Что жизнью надо наслаждаться,
Чтоб горько не жалеть потом,
Что ты за всем хотел угнаться....

Недавно это поняла,
Ведь в жизни тоже энерджайзер...
Взглянуть судьбе в глаза смогла,
Забросив толстый органайзер.

Теперь живу я каждым днем,
Ловлю секунды не напрасно...
В словах мы истину найдем -



> "Остановись , мгновенье – ты прекрасно!!!»


:smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Запись старая


Да, и опять браво!!!!! :Ok:  Что тут еще можно сказать.........

----------


## Витка

> Я думаю, что этот вопрос лучше перевести в личку)))


Естессна в личку... Мне просто нужен план, как это делается... Ясно-понятно, что показывать буду то, как я учу... Просто как начать, что говорить, и всё такое... Я с группой не занималась инкогда, тем более с непонятно кем вообще... Спасибо заранее за помощь.

И видео посмотрела - интересно... и аудио и фотки и новые стихи прочла - молодчинка!!! Удачи тебе  в будущем и новых продвижений, удачи и побед!!!




> *viva*ce (живо)


И тебе спасибо, что расшифровал мой псевдоним... Значит, выходит viva - жизнь означает!

----------


## PAN

*smychok*,
 Саша... :Ok:

----------


## smychok

> Тогда секунда веком станет
> И трепетать начнет душа...
> Тогда спешить жить перестанем,
> Научимся жить неспеша.........


Поверьте, я умею отдыхать!
Пускай не часто, всё же, иногда…
Но не люблю халяву сверху ждать –
Уходят, к сожалению, года.

И в скуке мне секунда – целый век,
И в этот «век» я истину постиг:
Пусть жизнь бурлит потоком быстрых рек -
Пусть интересной будет и промчится вмиг!!!

А про органайзер мне оочень понравилось - в точку!!!! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Ольвия*,



> Сие значит многое........ Люблю Беларусь...... Умею даже здоровкаться по-белорусски....... Общалась с сильными вокалистами из ваших мест... И наша вокалистка у вас училась.. Она такая умничка..... Нуууу,поэтому сделала такой вывод... А чё?! По-моему, логично............


Я просто не сразу понял, к чему это относится - теперь всё понятно))) 
Огромное спасибо за хороший отзыв))))

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
На видео ещё есть спрос???
))

----------


## Ольвия

> Уходят, к сожалению, года.


Мда...... :Tu:  Ничё, что в рифму?????:smile:




> На видео ещё есть спрос???


Ага.........:rolleyes::biggrin: Я сегодня не многословна......

----------


## PAN

> Я сегодня не многословна......


зАбАлела???...:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> зАбАлела???...


пОЛЯризовалась...

----------


## Ольвия

> зАбАлела???...


:tongue:



> пОЛЯризовалась...


 :Aga:  :Oj:

----------


## aigul

> aigul,
> 
> 	Цитата:
> 
> 
> 				 Ольвия,точно! Джазу нам давай!
> 
> 
> Запись старая (2003) я её ещё немного прижал , но я думаю, что сама идея будет ясна))))
> http://oleda.ifolder.ru/14211764


Саш! Этот обменник не дает мне скачать:eek:Пишет весь трафик исчерпан для вашей страны!:frown: Залей плиз на другой!

----------


## Black Lord

> Андрей Байрон,
> Я могу это принять как одоьрение проделаной работы???)))


... :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

Стихи высокими бывают,
Бывают, просто, чувства,
Бывают, просто, мысли вслух,
Когда душе так грустно...

Порой мы просто забываем,
Сказать "Спасибо" людям,
За их улыбку, просто так,
И свысока их судим.

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, отправила тебе... пока хозяина нет... чтобы ты не ждала...

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, Вика! Спасибо!:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

немного позитива)))

Опять холодная зима 
Шагает между вялых строчек;
Я просто вдруг сошёл с ума! 
Быть может виноваты ночи,

Что всё длинней? И всё длинней…
 Иль мало ультрафиолета?
Природе, право же, видней,
А мне подай обратно лето!

Опять холодная зима 
Заслала слякотную осень.
Сентябрь тёпленький весьма,
Но свитер прозапасик носим.

А как в июле на югах?
Бикини, шортики и ножки!
Пирса в пупке, животик…. Ах…
Ну а сейчас тулуп, сапожки.

И в шубах, и в пуховиках
К работе топчут вновь  дорожки.
Вот в мире кризис – полный крах,
А мне давай обратно ножки!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> Опять холодная зима


А я люблю зиму.... :Ok:  У меня и фамилия морознутая...........:rolleyes::biggrin:
*smychok*,
 Спасибо!!!!:smile:

----------


## LenZ

*smychok*,
Саш, прочитала. Если тебя не затруднит, напиши в личку. Хочется поставить точку в этом вопросе. Так мы помирились? Очень жаль, то тот ответ (добрый и огромный) до меня не дошёл :frown:

----------


## PAN

> напиши в личку.


Правильное решение... :Ok:

----------


## smychok

Ребята, не знаю как вы это воспримите, но... как меня все достало!!!

----------


## Kliakca

> Ребята, не знаю как вы это воспримите


Вот так...http://webfile.ru/3974029

Как мне трудно иногда, в суете безумных дней,
Просто отыскать тебя, среди облачных страстей,
Я хочу твои созданья, созерцать всегда, всегда,
Что б печали мчались в бездну - возвращайся иногда.

----------


## Skadi

> Ребята, не знаю как вы это воспримите, но... как меня все достало!!!


Саш...спокойно :smile: Во многом согласна с тобой  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> как меня все достало!!!


Что-то случилось?:redface:

----------


## PAN

> как меня все достало!!!


Бывает...

----------


## Ольвия

*smychok*,
 Дорогой, Саша!!!!!! Поздравляю тебя с прошедшим Днем учителя!!!!!!kiss :Oj:   Счастья, любви и творческого вдохновения!!!!!! :Ok: 



А теперь начинаем пьянствовать.....:biggrin: :br:

----------


## PAN

> А теперь начинаем пьянствовать.....


:biggrin:...
Оля... думаю, что в этом разделе если не каждый, то каждый второй точно иеет право поздравиться с днем учителя...
Поддерживаю... :br: ...

----------


## smychok

*PAN*,
))))
Это точно!!!!:biggrin: :br:  :br:

----------


## oskar_65

> Дорогой, Паша!!!!!! Поздравляю тебя с прошедшим Днем учителя!!!!!!kiss  Счастья, любви и творческого вдохновения!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> А теперь начинаем пьянствовать.....:biggrin:


:biggrin: :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Black Lord

[IMG]http://*********ru/865389.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

Я конечно понимаю, что творческие люди имеют некое пристрастие к некоторым горячительным напиткам, но вы не против, если я буду только закусывать??? Я же спортсмен!!!)))

*Добавлено через 55 минут*
*         Мир теней.*
Ночь обозначилась светлом огней,
Но фонари осветят мир едва ли;
На землю опустился мир теней,
И тени это время очень ждали.

Мне кажется, что тень моя жива,
И тени жаждут наступленья мрака.
В ночи они для нас хозяева
И при желании нагонят страха.

Мне интересно – кто мы для теней?
Какою формой и каким же светом
Мы выглядим среди больших огней?
А видят ли, когда совсем нет света?

Живя под светом солнца и луны -
Всё тени повторят, не зная лени.
Мы в своей жизни тоже не вольны…
Скажите – может быть мы просто тени?

----------


## Ольвия

> Я конечно понимаю, что творческие люди имеют некое пристрастие к некоторым горячительным напиткам


Миф....:biggrin::cool:




> Скажите – может быть мы просто тени?


 :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Дорогой, Паша!!!!!!


ТокА  увидела..........:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> ТокА увидела..........


Я тоже...:biggrin:

Надеюсь, что преподавать, да и вообще быть связанным с образованием, мне больше не придется...:smile:

----------


## Black Lord

> но вы не против, если я буду только закусывать??? Я же спортсмен!!!)))


Картинки не вызывают похмельный синдром, сам не балуюсь.:smile:

----------


## Alenajazz

> И в шубах, и в пуховиках
> К работе топчут вновь дорожки.
> Вот в мире кризис – полный крах,
> А мне давай обратно ножки!!!


Живу на юге, но во мне
живёт всё та же сибирячка!
Хожу я в шортах, но к зиме
готовлюсь зАдолго.. Как к спячке
медведь готовится...Серьёзен
и взор его, и лап позиция...
Ведь скоро будет день морозен...
На окнах - инея композиция...
И праздник будет в Устюге Великом
Ведь Днюха в ноябре у Дедушки Мороза!
Промчалось лето быстрым теплым мигом....
Где вы - загары, пиво, море, грозы?????

----------


## smychok

*Андрей Байрон*,



> Картинки не вызывают похмельный синдром, сам не балуюсь.


А ведь и то правда!!! В любом случае спасибо за... всё!!!

*PAN*,




> Надеюсь, что преподавать, да и вообще быть связанным с образованием, мне больше не придется...


 Я какое-то время тоже так думал и почти четыре года ни-ни, но вначале попросили летом заменить курсы, а потом нагло уговорили взять группу))) Впринципе жить можно!!!

----------


## Витка

Мой друг попал под чары оной,
Зовущейся "болезнею звезды"...
Был весельчак, хоть и немного скован,
Теперь уж поздно... До звезды!

----------


## Ольвия

> До звезды!


*Витка*,
:eek:

----------


## smychok

*Витка*,



> Мой друг попал под чары оной,
> Зовущейся "болезнею звезды"...
> Был весельчак, хоть и немного скован,
> Теперь уж поздно... До звезды!


__________________
Спасибо, Витка! Я и не мог предвидеть, 
Что ты меня хоть как-то поняла! 
Вот Ольвия же не смогла увидеть,
Тебя я поздравляю - ты смогла...

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Ну а вообще хотелось бы знать, чем я заслужил такую "славу"???:eek:

----------


## Ольвия

> Мой друг





> Спасибо, Витка!


Чё-то я вообще ничего не понимаю.....

*Витка*,
Странно все это........Ты меня удивила..... :Ha:

----------


## smychok

*Ольвия*,



> Витка,
> Странно все это........Ты меня удивила.....


Меня, чесно говоря, тоже...

----------


## Витка

> Ну а вообще хотелось бы знать, чем я заслужил такую "славу"???


А может, дело всё во мне
И взгляд уже без розовых очков!
Разочарована во мгле...
Не выдержать коварных уж судьбы толчков!

Предвидеть всё нам вряд ли суждено,
На то мы - люди, а не Боги вовсе,
И понимать другого так легко,
А вот в себе порой... Одумаемся после!

Бывает, что опаздываем мы
На поезд или важное решенье,
Но, если верно поступали бы
Была бы жизнь скучна - вот это без сомненья!

*Добавлено через 45 минут*
Извините, но напоследок я скажу :))))))


Я не пишу стихи, я - рифмоплёт!
Уже ни раз об этом говорила.
Меня лишь тот всегда поймёт,
Кто сердцем и душой живёт
И льстить, смотря в глаза, ему не мИло.

Дышать наполенно, и жить, любя,
Я вам, друзья, сейчас желаю!
И об ушедшем не скорбя,
А в будущее глядя! Ведь, не зря
Живём мы здесь, как бабочки порхая!

Летим с цветка к цветку,
Надеемся порой, что правы,
Но истины судьбы я не пойму
И только Богу одному
Известны линий наших переправы.

Вот, снова бред пишу вам я,
Пытаясь уложить всё в рифму.
Не ждёт меня поэтов колея
И мира муз Великая стезя.
Всё! ЗамолкАю! Сникну! Стихну!

----------


## smychok

> А может, дело всё во мне
> И взгляд уже без розовых очков!
> Разочарована во мгле...
> Не выдержать коварных уж судьбы толчков!
> 
> Предвидеть всё нам вряд ли суждено,
> На то мы - люди, а не Боги вовсе,
> И понимать другого так легко,
> А вот в себе порой... Одумаемся после!
> ...


И всё же мысль мне не ясна
По поводу "болезни".
Пусть ты проснулась ото сна,
Но что за слог "железный?"

Тебя обидел чем-то я?
Иль на погибель кинул?
За что воткнула боль твоя
Кинжал сомненья в спину?

----------


## Витка

> Кинжал сомненья в спину?


Да разве в спину? Всё открыто!
И все обиды я могу легко забыть
Я б в "личку" написала скрыто,
Если б хотела в чём-то обвинить

А разве можешь на погибель
Ты кинуть человека просто так?
Ведь ты - не злостный похититель,
Надеюсь. Ну, ты и чудАк!

И странно мне, что так задели
Тебя в суе слова мои
Воспринимай всё, как метели,
Что бурю мимо пронесли.

P.S. У меня нет своей темы стихов, заводить не собираюсь, поэтому пишу иногда у тех друзей, которые позволяют в своих темах это делать. Спасибо им огромное за терпение.
Пускай слова мои будут самым плохим, что есть у тебя в жизни, если это так задевает... И не нужно всё так близко к сердцу принимать. Спасибо. Думаю, пора валить из темы, пока меня тут не пришибли "фанатки" :))))

----------


## smychok

Витка, я тебе всегда рад!!! Покажи мне хотя бы одно сообщение,где я тебе запрещал тут писать??? 
 Просто я так и не понял, в чём я зазвездился и чем конкретно тебя обидел???

----------


## PAN

Ребята,  вам скучно???...:rolleyes:

----------


## Витка

*PAN*, Паша, если вопрос касается меня, то - мне оооочень весело...
Не ожидала такой реакции... Ну, вроде бы тему, не захламляем... общаемся по личкам :))))

----------


## Kliakca

> Вот, снова бред пишу вам я,
> Пытаясь уложить всё в рифму.


Пиши, пока душа живёт!
Не важно рифмой или слогом.
Пусть не любой тебя поймёт
И кто то выступит с предлогом...
Не всем дано слогать стихи,
Не всем мести, наш флуд, по темам.
Но коль в душе полно тоски,
Способна значит к переменам!



> У меня нет своей темы стихов, заводить не собираюсь


Если будет желание, то я забросила свою тему (Буквы из сундучка), выкладывай на здоровье. :Aga:

----------


## smychok

Стихи и песни, ну зачем я их писал?
Куда девать теперь свою агрессию?
Прошу прощения, но это всё...
Устал...
Душа закрыта - я ушёл в депрессию.

----------


## Лев

> Стихи и песни, ну зачем я их писал?
> Куда девать теперь свою агрессию?


Затем их и писал, чтобы в импрессии
Гасить творением свою агрессию.
А если некуда её девать,
Вали-ка девку на кровать
Иль в сауне устрой девахам сессию :Vah:

----------


## Kliakca

Кто о чём, а Лев в мечтах,
Вновь летает в пОрНо-снах...:biggrin:

----------


## Витка

*Лев*, насмешил!!!
*smychok*, депресснячный паренёк, куда убрал аватарку??? Фотки лучше выставлять так (это третья строчка сверху на савепике):

[IMG]http://*********ru/916444.jpg[/IMG]  

[IMG]http://*********ru/915420.jpg[/IMG]

Или так (это вторая строчка сверху, с миниатюрой, плюс слева внизу ставишь галочку на фразе "Добавить на миниатюру надпись «Увеличить» и объем оригинального файла", ой, сама забыла поставить) и тогда при наведении на картинку и нажатии левой кнопкой мыши она становится большая, но на форуме поменьше места занимает.:
[IMG]http://*********ru/914396m.jpg[/IMG]

*А пока ты в депрессняке, мы за тебя порадуемся и посмотрим Звездный ринг: Группа Ильи Митько «Love&doors» против арт-группы «Беларусы»*

Итак, 1 раунд: http://www.ctv.by/proj/~group__m11=4...s__n1101=27028
2 раунд: http://www.ctv.by/proj/~group__m11=4...s__n1101=27029
3 раунд: http://www.ctv.by/proj/~group__m11=4...s__n1101=27030

----------


## smychok

упс... как ты это откапала?:redface:

----------


## smychok

Ну если на то пошло, то ещё одного номера не хватает)))
Какого не знаю - ссылки не открывал (с моим-то трафиком)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
И ещё, так как в личку не ответила - тебе подошёл тот материал, который я накрапал???

----------


## Kliakca

> арт-группа «Беларусы»


Молодцы!!! Голос у тебя класс!!!

----------


## Black Lord

Санёк, ну ты и тихушник...:biggrin:Молодца!!! :br:

----------


## smychok

> Санёк, ну ты и тихушник...Молодца!!!


А чё орать то??? Работаем потиху))) Авось и до России доберёмся если пригласит кто)))

Андрей :Pivo:

----------


## smychok

Правда - зло, и я не первый,
Для кого пришлось признать,
Что подходят все маневры,
Что бы от неё сбежать.

Правда-зло щекочет нервы -
Пара слов и понесло.
Ею портим мы шедевры
И творим тем самым зло.

Правда...
Зло не замечает,
Как ей в этом повезло.
Господа, а кто же знает,
Что такое правдозло?

----------


## Витка

*smychok*, молодец, что снова в своей теме (думаю, понял о чём я :))))!!!!!!!!!
Я так и не поняла кое-что из помощи по дыханию... Очень жду. Спасибо.

----------


## smychok

> *smychok*, молодец, что снова в своей теме (думаю, понял о чём я :))))!!!!!!!!!


Ну так поэтому и здесь, т.к. понял :flower:

----------


## Витка

Взлёты и падения - 
Жизнь так коротка!
Не упустить б мгновения,
Что радуют сполна!

Нас наполняет осенью...
Как ярких красок свет,
Несём улыбки поступью
И радости совет!

----------


## Ольвия

> Господа, а кто же знает,
> Что такое правдозло?


Правда, как змеиный яд,
В малых дозах даже лечит.
Только много лет подряд
Судьбы правдою калечат....

----------


## Skadi

> Правда - зло


Саш, ну, допустим, что правда творит зло. Да, правда чаще причиняет боль. 
В жизни бывает так, что операция помогает человеку избавиться от болезни. Сначала больно, но потом наступает благо. 
В любом отрицании есть свои плюсы :wink:

----------


## smychok

Оля, в том и замысел, что бы оно у людей откликнулось и люди не остались безразличными!!! На мой взгляд безразличие - страшный грех!!!!
  Это стихо из разряда "Добро должно быть с кулаками". У каждого правда своя.
И ещё  я хотел показать, как зло быстро вливается в правду!!! Вначале их разделяет пространство, а потом оно становится единым... Ведь если знать куда ударить человака только одним словом...

----------


## Markovich

Саша!
Был в хорошем смысле поражен и порадовался за тебя,после просмотра видео!
Отличный вокал! Поздравляю!

 Успеха тебе на большой сцене!

----------


## Black Lord

> А чё орать то???


Да вроде шёпотом сказал, с оглядкой...


> В жизни бывает так, что операция помогает человеку избавиться от болезни.


Бывает, что скажешь человеку правду, где деньги лежат, а на утро бомж...

----------


## Skadi

> Бывает, что скажешь человеку правду, где деньги лежат, а на утро бомж...


Слава богу, мне пока только честные люди попадались, даже паспорт не крали, не то, что деньги и, оставленный мной случайно, мобильник возвращали :wink:



> У каждого правда своя.


Саш-ш-шка, правда - она одна. Это люди её сделали разной.
Я поняла тебя. Да и не понять было невозможно - ты всё очень ... разжевал, не смотря на еле уловимое желание не говорить слишком открыто  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Слава богу, мне пока только честные люди попадались, даже паспорт не крали,


Почаще выезжай на Московские вокзалы, да и вообще...

----------


## Skadi

> Почаще выезжай на Московские вокзалы, да и вообще...


Некогда мне...но для монастыря у меня всегда есть время. Единственное исключение.

----------


## Black Lord

> Некогда мне...но для монастыря у меня всегда есть время.


Там не воруют, а служат...:wink: Санёк про жизнь писал, а не про исключения.
Убежал...

----------


## Skadi

> Там не воруют, а служат...


А мне это, конечно, невдомёк было :wink:



> Санёк про жизнь писал, а не про исключения.


Вся наша жизнь - исключение...

*smychok*,
Саш...твори, продолжай радовать нас :smile: :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Слава богу, мне пока только честные люди попадались, даже паспорт не крали, не то, что деньги и, оставленный мной случайно, мобильник возвращали


Потому что ты сама такая, поэтому и люди рядом с тобой такие же...




> разжевал, не смотря на еле уловимое желание не говорить слишком открыто


Оля, я тоже так подумала :)))))




> Ведь если знать куда ударить человека только одним словом...


То лучше его не бить вОвсе!!!




> Вначале их разделяет пространство, а потом оно становится единым...


И не всегда понятно - зло во благо или нет???

*Сашуля*, спасибо за помощь! Ценю это! Возможно, когда-нить тоже тебе помогу в ответ!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
Вик, привет! :smile::smile::smile: :flower: 
Щас мы с тобой снова Саш-ш--ш-ш-шкину темку арендуем :wink:

----------


## Витка

> Щас мы с тобой снова Саш-ш--ш-ш-шкину темку арендуем


Я тАк поняла, что Саша наш рад,
Когда в его теме стройный отряд
Из милых, душевных и ласковых лиц,
Пред ними и хочется падать всё ниц!!! :)))))

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
 :Aga:  :Ok: 
Мы Сашу запросто на абордаж -
Он станет ещё больше наш!
Захочет - вырвется из плена,
Ему по силам, несомненно,
Очаровать, пленить - манеры
Достойны похвалы безмерной
Его...:rolleyes:....:tongue:

----------


## smychok

> Сашуля, спасибо за помощь!


Императрица Викусик:biggrin: всегда рад помочь))) В этот раз я попытался поподробнее)))Я старался!!!!! Вопросы ещё были??? 
Щ


> ас мы с тобой снова Саш-ш--ш-ш-шкину темку арендуем


Да только за!!!!! Может даже темку переименовать "кабачок у смычка":biggrin:
Там где встречаются друзья??? Мне бы это ооочень льстило!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Markovich*,



> Саша!
> Был в хорошем смысле поражен и порадовался за тебя,после просмотра видео!
> Отличный вокал! Поздравляю!
> 
> Успеха тебе на большой сцене!


 Огромное спасибо!!!! :Pivo:  Мне очень лестно читать эти строки... Постараюсь не подкачать...

----------


## Skadi

> Да только за!!!!! Может даже темку переименовать "кабачок у смычка" Там где встречаются друзья??? Мне бы это ооочень льстило!!!


Саш, отличная мысль!  :Ok:  Ну, а если кабачок, то тут, помимо стихов и бесед, без песен никак :wink: Мы б не отказались от ссылочек на твой прекрасный голос между стихотворных строк :smile: :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Мы б не отказались от ссылочек на твой прекрасный голос между стихотворных строк


Поддерживаю....:wink: :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
Оль, представь: кабачок, друзья, музыка, стихи, общение... прелесть!  :Aga: 
Кстати...а в кабачке может и не один спеть ... в ссылке :wink:

----------


## Ольвия

> кабачок, друзья, музыка, стихи, общение... прелесть!


Боюсь даже представить.....:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Боюсь даже.....


Представить или чего-то другого? :wink::biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Представить или чего-то другого?


Оля, ты о чем?????????? :Vah:   :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Оля, ты о чем??????????


Да я о воздействии искусства! во-о-он же комплекс какой получится - а ты о чём? :wink:...:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> а ты о чём?


:rolleyes::biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
 :Aga: :wink: :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 До сих пор не понимаю, как я раньше я не добралась до поэтической темы...:biggrin:  Тут столько всего!!!! :Ok:   Теперь мне осталось разобраться получше в музыкальном оборудовании и будет полный фарш......:biggrin:

П.С. Придет Александр и надает нам по......:rolleyes:...... за то, что нафлудили в его теме....:cool:  Стараюсь быть немногословной - и никак... :Oj:  
Скоро вот до 10 000 сообщений доберусь, а ума не прибавляется.........:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Скоро вот до 10 000 сообщений доберусь, а ума не прибавляется.........


Ты с меня пример бери :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Представь, сижу, пишу сценарий посвящения в студенты...так, надо сосредоточиться...:mad:...:biggrin:
Ладно, пока исчезну на время :smile:

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 Вдохновения!!!!!:smile: :flower:

----------


## smychok

*Skadi*,




> Мы б не отказались от ссылочек на твой прекрасный голос между стихотворных строк


Оля, ну просто не могу тебе отказать!!!
Это одна из самых моих любимых песен в нашем репертуаре!!!

http://oleda.ifolder.ru/14508823

----------


## Skadi

> Это одна из самых моих любимых песен в нашем репертуаре!!!


Саш, скачиваю :smile:

----------


## Ольвия

> Это одна из самых моих любимых песен в нашем репертуаре!!!


Класссссс!!!! Очень светлая песня.... :Ok:   Как раз для меня... с моими мотивами....:biggrin:  Вокализ шикарный.....  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*smychok*,
Саш, послушала. Приятно было, что твой голос совершенно наложился на твой образ - соответствие не частое!
Такое было впечатление, что по голосу я тебя давно знаю :smile: Впрочем, оно и осталось, это впечатление. 
Ну, что сказать - всё очень нравится: и вокал, и манера исполнения, эмоциональность - всё откликается - спасибо, Саша!  :flower: 
И, знаешь что? Просто не имеешь права не чередовать теперь с непременным постоянством строки стихов и ссылки! 
И снова повторюсь - насыщенное впечатление осталось от твоего исполнения - молодец!
Невольно вспомнились "Сябры" :rolleyes:

----------


## smychok

*Ольвия*,
*Skadi*,
Паиб... :Oj: 
 А узнали, где именно мои сольные куски???:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 55 секунд*
Две Оли - нужно желание загадать...

----------


## Skadi

> А узнали, где именно мои сольные куски???


Ну, если ты начинаешь солировать, то словить тебя потом средь многоголосия не так уж и трудно :wink: Иль хочешь, чтоб подольше половили? :biggrin:



> Две Оли - нужно желание загадать...


Хорошо загадалось? :rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

*Кабачок у Смычка. Там, где встречаются друзья!*

Оп-па!!!!!!!!!!! :Vah:   Поздравляю!!!!! :Ok:    Это надо обмыть!!!!! :br:  (там кофе...:biggrin:)

----------


## Skadi

:Ok:  Нравится название - с новым именем!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
А где "Заздравная песнь" в честь оного события??? Ссылочку в студию, пли-и-из :wink:

----------


## Black Lord

> П.С. Придет Александр и надает нам по......


Губами по губам, чтобы не пропадали...


> Оля, ну просто не могу тебе отказать!!!


Ребята, я сам двери закрою... Не отвлекайтесь на меня.:biggrin:


> Ольвия,
> Skadi,
> Паиб...


Ох и Санёк... коня не загони...

----------


## Витка

> Да только за!!!!! Может даже темку переименовать "кабачок у смычка"
> Там где встречаются друзья??? Мне бы это ооочень льстило!!!


Императрица подрабатывает волшебницей - желание исполнено :))))) Ты уже весь зальстился, надеюсь??? :))))))
И скоро выставлю сюрприз, надеюсь, Сашулик, ты меня не убьёшь за это?

Руку дай и сделай мир светлей - класс!!! Прям для концовки концерта!!!
Побольше бы таких-лозунгов песен в репертуарах исполнителей!!!

----------


## Skadi

*smychok*,
Саш, а минусовочку нельзя?.........:rolleyes:



> Императрица подрабатывает волшебницей


Загадывать желание, Вик? :wink:

----------


## Витка

> Саш, а минусовочку нельзя?


Оленька, думаю, что нельзя, т.к. это коммерческий проект... Авторские права и всё такое... Надеюсь, ошибиться, хотя... боюсь, что я права....




> Загадывать желание, Вик?


Загадывай, если это в  моих силах - выполняю и помогаю, ты же знаешь...

А ещё песня "Руку дай" у меня ассоциируется с гимном славян!!! Классно подойдёт на "Славянский базар" - в Витебске или "Таврийские игры" - в Украине, ну и конечно же на "Новой волне" в Юрмале... Вижу вас участниками там... Думаю, что так и будет и у вас всё получится!!!

А пока я навострила лыжи с подружкой на ваш "сольник", так что отказы не принимаются... 
Меня  в Минске уже с радостью ждуть :))))))))))))
Кто-то мог бы исполнить желание Императрицы :))))))  :Aga:  :Vah:  :Oj: :cool:
Тем более, много не прошу, просто зарезервировать 2 билетика для нас... Заранее спасибо...

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
Вик, я уже и сама поняла о возможном контракте (или коммерчесом проекте) Саши...эх, жаль, больно песня хороша! :smile: 
А желание...ладно, потом  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> А желание...ладно, потом


Если смогу - помогу... Пока время есть, не откладывай в долгий ящик!
Только в личку, ладно? Не будем флудить в теме...

----------


## Skadi

> Если смогу - помогу... Пока время есть, не откладывай в долгий ящик!


Ок  :flower:

----------


## smychok

*Кабачок у Смычка. Там, где встречаются друзья!*
..........................................................
 Неописуемое ощущение:biggrin::biggrin: :Oj: 
Это что-то - кто здеся колдует???
 Скажу по правде, мне так же было приятно, когда мою тему "прошу прощения за назойливость" переименовали в "творчество от смычка"... Впервые кто-то официально мою писанину назвал творчеством...
*Андрей Байрон*,




> Ребята, я сам двери закрою... Не отвлекайтесь на меня.


Извинии, Андрей, что заставили самого прикрывать двери - кабачок новый и пока не нанял в штат швейцара:rolleyes::biggrin: ну давай быстренько снимай верхюю одежду, так как здесь достаточно тепло, и присаживайся к нам за столик :Pivo: 

*Витка*,
Т


> ы уже весь зальстился, надеюсь??? :))))))


 :Oj:  :Oj: 
Ага, нос выше ушей задрал)))




> И скоро выставлю сюрприз, надеюсь, Сашулик, ты меня не убьёшь за это?


 Скажу чесно - я даже побайваюсь... Но сюрпризы оооочень люблю!!!
*Skadi*,



> Саш, а минусовочку нельзя?.........





> Надеюсь, ошибиться, хотя... боюсь, что я права....


Боюсь, что Вика права((( Я обязательно спрошу у Валеры, но... хотя исключения бывают всякие!!! Я то просто рядовой исполнитель и не решаю судьбы людей!



> Классно подойдёт на "Славянский базар"


 У нас в этом году была прикольная песня на беларуском языке)) Мы открывали день мастеров Беларуси (если кто смотрел...)



> Думаю, что так и будет и у вас всё получится!!!


Твои слова да богу в уши...



> А пока я навострила лыжи с подружкой на ваш "сольник", так что отказы не принимаются... 
> Меня в Минске уже с радостью ждуть :))))))))))))
> Кто-то мог бы исполнить желание Императрицы :)))))) 
> Тем более, много не прошу, просто зарезервировать 2 билетика для нас... Заранее спасибо...
> __________________


Я думаю, что проблем не должно возникнуть!!!

*Добавлено через 10 минут*

А вот и первые закуски!!!

----------


## smychok

Я решил окунуть вас в мир босого беззаботного, босого детства...
Это один из наших первых сольных концертов... Чудом удалось получить эту запись...
 Надеюсь вам понравится
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwM9kYhhx94

Надеюсь вам улыбнуло))))

----------


## Skadi

> Боюсь, что Вика права((( Я обязательно спрошу у Валеры, но... хотя исключения бывают всякие!!! Я то просто рядовой исполнитель и не решаю судьбы людей!


Ну, ничего страшного, Саш :smile: Будем слушать плюс и подпевать тебе :wink:



> Я решил окунуть вас в мир босого беззаботного, босого детства...
> Это один из наших первых сольных концертов... Чудом удалось получить эту запись...
>  Надеюсь вам понравится
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwM9kYhhx94
> 
> Надеюсь вам улыбнуло))))


Спасибо, действительно, улыбнуло :smile: :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Скажу честно - я даже побаиваюсь... Но сюрпризы оооочень люблю!!!


Значит, обойдёмся без сюрпризов... Я боюсь больше тебя... И боюсь, что ты такое не поймёшь... Все сюрпризы будут в личке значит, для тех, кто не боится...




> Твои слова да Богу в уши...


Он услышал это, ещё до моих слов, а когда я об этом подумала... За 2 дня слышу это выражение от друзей уже 2-ой раз...  :))))))
Ребятушки мои дорогие, мои желания ВСЕГДА сбываются (в отношении друзей и знакомых ещё быстрее, чем в отношении себя самОй)!!! И ваши тоже обязательно сбудутся!!!! Главное, - это очень сильно хотеть, верить в  то, что вы желаете и желания должны быть светлыми и нести добро и любовь - тогда они сбудутся ещё быстрее :))))




> У нас в этом году была прикольная песня на беларуском языке))


Жду на почту, а  то уже начала забывать язык... и не только её, а ещё и все песни, записи которые у тебя есть... Спасибо... 



> Я думаю, что проблем не должно возникнуть!!!


Отлично!!! Тогда жду информацию о дате и тут же иду покупать билеты на поезд... На машине неохота одной ехать... Разве что с Вадимычем :))))




> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwM9kYhhx94


Именно про эту песню мужик на "Звёздном ринге" говорил... об обширности вашего репертуара.

----------


## Витка

От видео я просто обхохоталась... Представляю, что же будет на концерте!!! Куча положительных эмоций!!!

----------


## Витка

Решила поделиться с вами... Сдула наконец-то песенки с видео...

Вот про канал СТВ гимн - Stv.mp3

И "Море волнуется" - more.mp3

----------


## Витка

> Кстати...а в кабачке может и не один спеть ... в ссылке


Оленька, я прислушалась к твоим словам и решила исполнять не только ваши желания, но и свои тоже :rolleyes: :Aga:  
А т.к. мне захотелось спеть дуэтом с Сашей :rolleyes: *и..................* 




> Скажу честно - я даже побаиваюсь... Но сюрпризы оооочень люблю!!!


 Долго боялась, но всё таки решила тут, а не в личке. 
Надеюсь сильно, долго и больно бить не будешь???  :frown:
(В видео, которое ты выставил, так долбанул по груше, аж, аж... в том, которые я отрыла, этого не было кусочка - прикольно)

В общем, строго не судите, так захотелось, не смогла себе отказать в этом удовольствии... *Слушайте - autumn.mp3*

Саша, ещё раз прошу прощения за то, что сделала это без разрешения... Не смогла удержаться, честно!!! :frown: :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## smychok

> Именно про эту песню мужик на "Звёздном ринге" говорил... об обширности вашего репертуара.


Очень много вырезали из эфира((( Даже я там отвечал, вопросы поперепутывали из раунда в раунд - Валера был молодцом, но там заметно, как он устал от вопроссов и как был огорчён, что его творчество... ((((

----------


## Витка

> Очень много вырезали из эфира(((


если у тебя будет возможность достать то, что было повырезано, мы были бы рады...



> Валера был молодцом, но там заметно, как он устал от вопроссов и как был огорчён, что его творчество... ((((


 это всё видно без твоих комментариев... В конце его просто достали... Особенно его достал парень который прикопался к слову "дауны" и тот работник СТВ который сказал, что гимн на всех корпоративах пойдёт... Хоть бы слова внимательно ВСЕ послушал...
Саша, не принимай всё так близко к сердцу, а то никаких нервов на всё не хватит... Таких историй ещё будет знаешь сколько??? Если на всё так реагировать, как тогда жить дальше?
Если бы ваше творчество люди не оценивали хорошо, вы бы не выиграли, да ещё и с таким разрывом!!! Ты так не думаешь?

----------


## smychok

> Жду на почту, а то уже начала забывать язык... и не только её, а ещё и все песни, записи которые у тебя есть... Спасибо...


 С моим то трафиком!!!!
Я же через телефон сижу...

----------


## Витка

> А вот и первые закуски!!!


Как это не смешно, но в этот  день я пекла Шарлотку, так что десерт тоже был :)))




> С моим то трафиком!!!!


Но... ты же закачиваешь видео и аудио в нэт!!!
Хотя бы в маленьком битрейте закачай...
А то придётся скинуть мне на диск и отдать при личной встрече... Иного выхода у тебя нет :))))

----------


## smychok

> Как это не смешно, но в этот день я пекла Шарлотку, так что десерт тоже был :)))


Пасиба - очень вкусно)))

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
*smychok*,
Ребята, спасибо вам огромное за позитив - читала вас и просто купалась в чём-то таком милом и тёплом ... удивительные ощущения :smile:
*Витка*,
Вик, а желания-то исполняются...уже :rolleyes: :Oj:

----------


## Витка

> Пасиба - очень вкусно)))


В следующий раз, может, на пирожки вдохновлюсь :))))) Закуски - снова за тобой - разделение труда! :))))))




> Вик, а желания-то исполняются...уже


Хоть бы сказала, какие :)))) В личку :))) А то заинтриговала!!!




> Витка, smychok, ребята, спасибо вам огромное за позитив - читала вас и просто купалась в чём-то таком милом и тёплом ... удивительные ощущения


Думаю, выскажу общее мнение: "Как и мы купаемся в общении с тобой и в прикосновении к твоему творчеству!!!"

----------


## smychok

#415 Реально не заметил!!!  Ну в моём состоянии простительно...

----------


## Витка

> #415 Реально не заметил!!! Ну в моём состоянии простительно...


Простительно, то, конечно да... :))))) Только, солнце, "личку" со своей темой тоже не путай, не смотря на состояние, лады??? 
А то, кроме меня, по ходу никто вообще ничего не понял, ни о твоём состоянии, ни о том, что ты не заметил :)))))))
И ещё раз прошу, сильно не бей :))))))))))))) Хотя, тут мне твоё состояние в плюс - буду надеяться, что сил не хватит. :)))))

----------


## smychok

Дамы, вы так быстро печатаете ответы, что я неуспеваю обновлять страницу!!!!!




> Думаю, выскажу общее мнение: "Как и мы купаемся в общении с тобой и в прикосновении к твоему творчеству!!!"


 И не то слово!!!!

----------


## Витка

> Дамы, вы так быстро печатаете ответы, что я неуспеваю обновлять страницу!!!!!


Пока ты обновляешь страницу, мы успеваем бывать ещё в разных темах и общаться со множеством людей, а я ещё и прослушиваю музыку и кое-что записываю и правлю... А Оля наверняка пишет параллельно сценарий... По ходу у тебя время тормозит слегка :))))

----------


## smychok

> "личку" со своей темой тоже не путай, не смотря на состояние, лады???


 Попытаюсь...
 Что-то мне совсем труба... Наверное я вас оставлю....



> И ещё раз прошу, сильно не бей :)))))))))))))


Никогда не бил женщин!!!! Правда они об меня часто бились))) Но я тут не при чём!!!! Сколько раз меня в шутку пытались побить, а в итоге как-то так изворачивались, что ударяя меня делали больно себе (не сильно..)



> Хотя, тут мне твоё состояние в плюс - буду надеяться, что сил не хватит. :)))))


 Кто знает)))

А вообще мне понравилось!!!!!!!!!! Почему я должен тебя бить - это творческая тема!!!!

----------


## Black Lord

> А т.к. мне захотелось спеть дуэтом с Сашей 
> Слушайте - autumn.mp3


Молодцы!!! Красивый дуэт получился. :Ok:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Витка

> Наверное я вас оставлю....


Давай оставляй ужо!!! Отлёживайся и выздоравливай поскорее!!!
Всё будет супер!!! Жизнь не даёт тебе скучать - это здорово!!! 




> Кто знает)))


действительно..... :))))) Хохочу до слёз :)))))) Чего и вам всем желаю!!!




> Никогда не бил женщин!!!!


Отлично! Значит, мне повезло!!! :)))))))))))




> Сколько раз меня в шутку пытались побить


Эти игры давно прошли :))))) Хотя, кто знает... Всегда можно что-то опробовать снова :)))))




> делали больно себе (не сильно..)


Радует, что не сильно... видать, вовремя ловил!!!! :))))))))))))))
Что-то меня совсем на ха-ха пробило сегодня и на бешеный позитив... 

Друзья мои, делюсь с вами хорошим настроением, смехом и любовью!!! Удачи вам во всём!!! Загадывайте желания и пускай они сбываются!!! (ой, что-то темку перепутала, поселилась, блин, тут уже :)))) - зато плюс хозяину, чувствуем себя тут уютно, как дома :) ))))))))




> А вообще мне понравилось!!!!!!!!!


Если эти слова искренние, то я очень рада, честно! Для меня было важно твоё одобрение, т.к. ты автор музыки и настроения в этой песне, которое пыталась поймать...




> Молодцы!!! Красивый дуэт получился.


Спасибо!!! Мы и сами вроде бы красавцы, а не только дуэт :))))))) (опять шутю...)

----------


## Black Lord

> Мы и сами вроде бы красавцы, а не только дуэт


Кто бы спорил, но это другая тема обсуждения... которая не нуждается в обсуждении.
Молодость всегда красива!!!

----------


## Skadi

> В общем, строго не судите, так захотелось, не смогла себе отказать в этом удовольствии... Слушайте - autumn.mp3


Вика, как ты это сделала???  :Vah:  Потрясающий дуэт получился!  :Ok:  Так красиво сочетаются голоса...:rolleyes: Только в кульминации ты, Вик, явно поскромничала и дала Саше лидерство, а сама как бы ушла в тень :wink: А и зря - именно в кульминации вы были бы ещё более потрясающими (ну, эт моё мнение) :smile: :flower:  Не хочешь продолжить? я о желаниях :rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

Молодцы! :Ok:

----------


## Витка

> Вика, как ты это сделала???


Тебе описывать, как это технически делается??? Думаю, это не интересно... Дело в том, что мне настолько хотелось это сделать, что как только ноут появился дома, я его вчера вечером включила и, как обычно с 1 дубля записала... И потом свела - вот и всё.
(Кстати, до сих пор стыдно за фальш в одном месте... но переписывать  - лень)

*Skadi*, Оленька, спасибо за добрые слова... Угадала!!! Я посчитала, что мне там надо было уйти в тень!!! Пускай он будет лидером - его же песня! Тем более, я боялась... и взяла, без спроса, это сделала - тоже зажим и комплексы... В общем, ты всё поняла и почувствовала без слов... Молодец, что доверяешь своей интуиции - она не подводит  - НИКОГДА!!!




> Не хочешь продолжить? я о желаниях


Исполнять твои и друзей??? С удовольствием!!! Загадывайте, пока прёт!!!




> Молодцы!


Спасибо! Что-то ты скромна сегодня.... Причём, во всех темах :))))))

----------


## smychok

продолжаем улыбать)))

Ночник, тетрадка, карандаш…
Что для рифмовки ещё нужно?
На штурм мозгов, на абордаж –
В мир грёз ушёл, где ветер южный.

Тяжёлый череп, но пустой
Я опускаю на подушку,
Но мой невнятный мыслей строй 
Не заслужил и раскладушку.

Строка к строке, 
Наоборот!
Пытаюсь,
Снова напрягаюсь.
Прочту я лучше анекдот,
По паутине пошатаюсь.

Из мира грёз вернулся злой –
Не ждал подобного облома.
Я понял, что диагноз мой –
БОЛЬШАЯ, ТВОРЧЕСКАЯ КОМА!

----------


## Ольвия

*smychok*,
 :Pivo:  (сегодня это зеленый чай....:biggrin:)

----------


## Black Lord

> Из мира грёз вернулся злой –
> Не ждал подобного облома.


Эх, дубы-колдуны…
И какая сволочь осмелилась, тебе ветки обломать?

----------


## Ольвия

> продолжаем улыбать)))


Меня не улыбнуло... Во мне отозвалось..... :flower:  То же состояние.....

----------


## Skadi

> Молодец, что доверяешь своей интуиции - она не подводит  - НИКОГДА!!!


Согласна!  :Aga: 



> Исполнять твои и друзей??? С удовольствием!!! Загадывайте, пока прёт!!!


:biggrin: :Ok: 

*smychok*,
Саш-ш-ш-ка, не надо....держись, ок?  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Что-то ты скромна сегодня.... Причём, во всех темах :))))))


Ты меня во всех темах читаешь??????????:biggrin: :flower:   Сомневаюсь.... Я сама за  собой не успеваю.... :Oj:

----------


## Black Lord

> Я сама за  собой не успеваю....


...подметать?:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> подметать?


Хуже....:rolleyes: :Oj: .....:biggrin:

Да, кстати.... Саша, тебе не нужна в кабачке подметальщица -убиральщица на полставки?????:biggrin::wink:

----------


## Black Lord

> Саша, тебе не нужна в кабачке подметальщица -убиральщица на полставки?????


Хочется PANa подсидеть? Сиди лучше с малышкой и не давай болеть. :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Хочется PANa подсидеть?


НикоХда....:cool:    Пойду я отседавА........ :Tu:

----------


## Витка

> Ты меня во всех темах читаешь??????????


во всех, где бываю я... и знаю, насколько ты активна...




> Из мира грёз вернулся злой –
> Не ждал подобного облома.
> Я понял, что диагноз мой –
> БОЛЬШАЯ, ТВОРЧЕСКАЯ КОМА!


Не злись, мой друг, ведь кома вся не вечна
И будет новый день, и новая мечта и встреча
Диагнозы у нас сменяются так быстро,
Порой от них не остаётся даже искры.

----------


## Ольвия

*Витка*, :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*smychok*,
Саша-а-а-а....ау-у-у-у....ну выходи уже  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> ну выходи уже


а лучше выздоравливай!!!! и не забывай, что мы всегда рады помочь и делом и словом!!!

----------


## Skadi

> а лучше выздоравливай!!!!


:frown:....... :flower: 



> и не забывай, что мы всегда рады помочь и делом и словом!!!


 :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> Среди глупцов укрытыми зонтами,
> Ушедших в лицемерье с головой...
> Люблю ходить с закрытыми глазами,
> Но всё-таки с открытою душой....


 и как же это я упустила правду????

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Да – я обожаю сильный дождь…
> Почему? Отвечу на вопрос:
> Не скажу про силу или мощь,
> Просто… под дождём не видно слёз…


отлично!!!




> Мечта


 хорошо....

----------


## Ольвия

Выздоравливай, Саша...:smile:

*Добавлено через 30 минут*

----------


## Витка

> Выздоравливай, Саша...


Присоединяюсь!!! :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  А то что-то у нас в Кабачке стало тихо и скучно!!!
Ждём новых песен и стихов, а пока приглашаю всех к столу, на чай (кофе) питие и Шарлотку, только что из духовки достала!!! 

*Приятного аппетита!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/27111.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

_И чтоб вы не заскучали, 
А немножко помечтали,
Веселей было душе, - 
Песню слушайте уже!
Обожаю песню эту
И несу её по свету
Счастье, радость, свет даря,
Сердце бережно храня!_

*Не беда - разлука!!!* Пароль на скачку:* 13*

----------


## Ольвия

> Не беда - разлука!!!


Хорошая песня.... Со смыслом.... Отлично спето! :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Хорошая песня.... Со смыслом.... Отлично спето!


Спасибо за добрые слова и понимание, Оляша, и желаю вам чувствовать так, как в этой песне... Я её вообще не могу спокойно петь, душу аж выворачивает и от музыки (скрипочки) и от слов... Настолько душевная, добрая, оооочень нежная песня!!!
Живите счАстливо, любите и будьте любимы!!! Тогда всё будет гораздо проще и быстрее получаться в жизни!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> желаю вам чувствовать так, как в этой песне...


Опоздали с пожеланиями....:biggrin: Уже.... :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Уже....


Супер!!! Это ещё прекраснее!!! Чем больше будет в мире людей, живущих в согласии и любви -тем будет лучше!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Не беда - разлука!!!


Вика, слушала песню несколько раз :smile: Такое ощущение, что поговорила с тобой - вот произведённое впечатление  :flower:  Причём, ты поёшь об одном, а я слышу как бы параллельно очень и очень многое.....хорошая какая песня! Она прям для тебя, твоего голоса - специально проследила интонационное развитие - всё совершенно правильно, сама бы так спела. Когда слушаешь, то соглашаешься буквально с каждой нотой, тобой взятой - так же у меня при прослушивании классических произведений - там всё очень здорово, всё логично, лучше не бывает. Спасибо kiss



> Живите счАстливо, любите и будьте любимы!!! Тогда всё будет гораздо проще и быстрее получаться в жизни!!!





> Чем больше будет в мире людей, живущих в согласии и любви -тем будет лучше!!!


Ах, как я согласна!  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> живущих в согласии и любви


К сожалению, не всегда живешь и в любви , и в согласии одновременно.... В этом вся жизнь....:smile:  Желаю вам и первого, и второго ....:smile: :Ok:

----------


## smychok

Осень, облезлою серою кошкой,
Лащится к людям, скребется в окно.
Кто пожалеет  её хоть немного –
Тех ожидает, к несчастью, одно…

Осень больна, и,  она, умирая,
Хочет живущим за всё отомстить.
Осень больна и на это знает,
Ей, как и нам, очень хочется жить.

Ближе минуты последнего вздоха.
Птицы к югам от неё – от «чумы».
До карантина осталось немного.
Птицы умны. Что же  делаем мы?

Люди, для осени нет гуманизма!
Её помогать? Да себя б излечить!
Сколько бы не было в нас героизма –
Дикого зверя нам  не приручить.

Сколько иронии – осень у края,
Жизнь её – ветка с последним листом.
Осень в агонии – лист «догорает».
Он упадёт…  Ну а что же потом?

Реквием свой, в никуда провожая,
Волки лесные зимой будут выть.
Осень больна и она это знает –
Вновь умирает, чтоб снова ожить.

----------


## Juli

> продолжаем улыбать)))
> 
> 
> Из мира грёз вернулся злой –
> Не ждал подобного облома.
> Я понял, что диагноз мой –
> БОЛЬШАЯ, ТВОРЧЕСКАЯ КОМА!


про меня, да? :)

----------


## Ольвия

> Осень больна и она это знает –
> Вновь умирает, чтоб снова ожить.


Поет погода джаз осенний,
Шурша листвою золотой...
Она нам дарит вздох последний,
Чтоб жили дальше мы с тобой.....

П.С. Написано с утра на совещании...:biggrin:

*smychok*,
Саша, спасибо, созвучно, как всегда....:smile: :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

*smychok*,
Саш....знаешь, как-то слышала песню (давно, но запомнилась) "Белорусы мы"...если не ошибаюсь в названии....нет такой песни в репертуаре вашего ансамбля?

----------


## smychok

*Skadi*,




> smychok,
> Саш....знаешь, как-то слышала песню (давно, но запомнилась) "Белорусы мы"...если не ошибаюсь в названии....нет такой песни в репертуаре вашего ансамбля?


)))))
Это наша песня... Мы с неё сольники начинаем. Ток она есть в исполнении старого состава, а есть уже и в нашем))) + ремикс.

----------


## Skadi

*smychok*,
Вау!!! Саш......ммммм.......:rolleyes: как бы послушать, а? Возможно, именно вас-то я и слушала? :wink:

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*, :flower: 

*smychok*,
 Саш, привет, как дела????

----------


## smychok

*Skadi*,



> smychok,
> Вау!!! Саш......ммммм....... как бы послушать, а? Возможно, именно вас-то я и слушала?


 Не исключено... Хотя я сомневаюсь... У меня нет этой записи((( Всё будет позже...

*Ольвия*,
Привет Оль))) Валяюсь... Сама как???

----------


## Ольвия

> как


Примерно так...... :Aga: :biggrin:




> Валяюсь.


Ты это прекрати.....  Соскучились все ужО......:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Не исключено... Хотя я сомневаюсь... У меня нет этой записи((( Всё будет позже...


Хм......там, случайно, не такие слова:
*"Из седых веков наш старинный род,
Я родился здесь, это мой народ.
Очи синие, руки сильные,
Нивы щедрые, изобильные..."*
мм? :wink:

----------


## smychok

*Ольвия*,




> Примерно так......


 Я плохо читаю смайлы)) Но догадываюсь что хорошо))

*Skadi*,



> Хм......там, случайно, не такие слова:
> "Из седых веков наш старинный род,
> Я родился здесь, это мой народ.
> Очи синие, руки сильные,
> Нивы щедрые, изобильные..."


Такие-такие))) Но я говорю конкретно про наш состав))))
 Или опять я чего-то не знаю , что знают остальные???
))) :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Я плохо читаю смайлы))


:biggrin:

Как говорил один знакомый :"Зато я нюхаю и слышу хорошо!".......... :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

*smychok*,
Ах, как хороши ребята в том составе! Голоса какие - мм!..так многоголосие раскладывают...мягко, приятно....ласкает слух ....   :Ok: 
Чем-то "Песняров" напоминают :rolleyes: и слова хорошие  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Или опять я чего-то не знаю , что знают остальные???


Не переживай, ты не один такой:  я вообще ничего не знаю.........:biggrin:

*Skadi*,
 Ольчик, колись........:smile: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,
>  Ольчик, колись........


А?.....:rolleyes: на иглу меня хочешь посадить? :biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> Возможно, именно вас-то я и слушала?


*ОЛЕНЬКА,*



> Ток она есть в исполнении старого состава


*в старом составе я нашла...* * НО хотелось бы тоже её в вашем! Классная песня, очень правдивая и патриотичная!!!*

----------


## smychok

ничего от вас не утаишь)))

----------


## smychok

Ну просто ты не единственная...

----------


## Black Lord

> Осень, облезлою серою кошкой,
> Лащится к людям, скребется в окно.
> Кто пожалеет  её хоть немного –
> Тех ожидает, к несчастью, одно…


 :Pivo:  :Pivo: 


> ничего от вас не утаишь)))


Попал, браток...


> Ну просто ты не единственная...


...а может я поспешил с выводом.:smile:

----------


## smychok

Может... всё же немного наивно...

*               Пастух.*
С заходом солнца снова стадо выгоняю,
Веду тихонечко по млечному пути…
Да, я пастух, но возмущаться не желаю –
Работы лучшей для меня, поверьте,  не найти.

Я снова занят на своём вселенском поле,
Пасу в ночи огромнейшее стадо звёзд.
Не представляю для себя важнее роли,
И не могу покинуть свой небесный пост.

Иначе кто поставит их на своё место?
А кто заставит их для вас в ночи сиять?
Что б звёздами вы любовались повсеместно –
Их от волчиц-комет кто будет защищать?

В который раз малышек снова посчитаю…
Вы б знали этот утомительный процесс.
И по утрам, когда какой-то не хватает –
Приходится обыскивать вселенский лес.

Надеюсь, что упала на ладонь  влюблённым,
Которые её сумеют сохранить.
И с этих пор звезда, святым огнём зажжённым,
Во сто крат ярче будет день и ночь светить.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Андрей Байрон*,
 :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
Спасибо...

----------


## Black Lord

> С заходом солнца снова стадо выгоняю,





> Пасу в ночи огромнейшее стадо звёзд.


:biggrin: :Pivo:  :Pivo:  пойду я...

----------


## Витка

> Пастух.


Атас! У всех попёрла позитивная любовная лирика - супер!!! Порадовали сейчас все друзья во всех темах - кайфую... спасибо...




> Надеюсь, что упала на ладонь влюблённым,


А звёзды - это млечный путь
Он по ночам дорогу освещает
И сводит вместе, в одну суть
Влюблённые сердца, что остывают...
Ведь многие лишь так живут,
Их расстоянья жизни разделяют
И, вдруг, в приятном сне салют, -
Соитье душ в пути переживают
Другие, люблятся, сидят
На берегу морском, счастливо
И на ладошки ласково глядят,
Где звёздочки, что с неба падают красиво!

----------


## smychok

*Андрей Байрон*,
Пасти звёзды???:biggrin: 
*Витка*,



> Атас! У всех попёрла позитивная любовная лирика - супер!!! Порадовали сейчас все друзья во всех темах - кайфую... спасибо...


 И тебе спасибо за хорошие эмоции)))))))))))))))))))) Всегда бы так!!!

----------


## Витка

Кто бы говорил про всегда бы так??? Недавнее стихотворение "Осень" - просто неуд, по настроению... И как бы оно не было красиво написано.... неа.... не то.... Молодец, что тут же исправился великолепным "Пастухом"!!!




> Всегда бы так!!!


Всегда так просто по определению быть не может, я  - такая же живая, как и ты, как все, а жизнь - она и полосатая, и цветная, понимаешь??? И настроение меняется... Иногда бывает на грани (слово взято из твоего словаря :))))))) и требует поддержки, и не всегда поддержка есть... а иногда бывает на высоте... и тоже требуется поддержка, причём в последнее время, почему-то в пике положительных эмоций поддержки требуется больше, чем в упадке... А иногда бывает цветастое настроение... либо тёпленькое, либо ровненькое... В общем, главное, жить, наслаждаться жизнью, верить в  чудеса и сказки - всё сбывается!!! И делиться радостью с людьми надо... ведь, всё возвращается сторицей!!!

И ещё, я очень сильно надеюсь, что то, о чём вы все написали - это правда и состояние вашей души на данный момент!!!
И это прекрасно, когда люди вокруг счастливы, любят и любимы -  ради этого стоит жить!!! ЛЮБОВЬ СПАСЁТ МИР!!!!!

----------


## smychok

Вика, предыдущий пост просто супер!!!!! 
Только... Если смотреть глубже в моё последнее стихо, то там можно рассмотреть бессонницу)) Человек который не спит, сидит и смотрит до утра на звёзды - "пасёт" их:wink::biggrin:
 Хотя с настроением у меня всё в порядке!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Vah:

----------


## Витка

> Вика, предыдущий пост просто супер!!!!!


Саша, предыдущий пост - просто правда... Вопрос в том, насколько ты и мы все ей верим!!!




> Человек который не спит, сидит и смотрит до утра на звёзды - "пасёт" их


Да, меня посетила такая мысля, что ты их считаешь, вместо овечек... :)))))
Недавно научилась понимать и  принимать людей такими, каковы они есть или хотят казаться...
Но лучше пускай оно для меня будет о любви и романтике, о чём я и написала в своём стихе, чем о бессоннице... Моё, если глубже рассмотреть, -  о том, что если любящие друг друга люди не рядом, то они ночью во сне могут идти по млечному пути и встречаться друг с другом... А те, что рядом, могут просто романтично гулять и загадывать желания под падающие звёзды... Пускай в моих глазах твоё стихотворение будет об этом...




> Хотя с настроением у меня всё в порядке!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Это радует! Хотя, думаю, ты лукавишь иногда :))))) Не всегда оно у тебя в порядке...
И, ты знаешь, когда настроение в порядке, бессонницы нет... 
Есть сон и снятся ангелы или полёты во сне или что-то светлое, так кажется мне, это не аксиома...
В общем, считай, что я тебе поверила... И надеюсь, мой пост достучится до души и поднимет настроение не только тебе, а  всем, кто в этой теме... Ведь, когда с людьми честен и искренен, они отвечают тебе взаимностью!!!

----------


## Ольвия

*smychok*,
 :smile: :Ok:

----------


## Витка

> Классно подойдёт на "Славянский базар" - в Витебске


оказывается я опоздала с пожеланиями и  вы там уже были... Может, видео осталось случайно????

_15 июля 2009 года, среда 
22:00
МАСТЕРА ИСКУССТВ БЕЛАРУСИ
Летний Амфитеатр
«ЗДРАВСТВУЙ, ВИТЕБСК!» Анжелика АГУРБАШ, Искуи АБАЛЯН, Инна АФАНАСЬЕВА, Владимир ГОСТЮХИН, Ирина ДОРОФЕЕВА, Александр ЗВЕРОВИЧ, DJ АНАТОЛЬ, Леся КОДУШ и Слава НАГОРНЫЙ, Кристина СВЕТЛИЧНАЯ, Николай СКОРИКОВ, Алексей СКРЫПНИК, Полина СМОЛОВА, Яков НАУМЕНКО, Павел НЕВМЕРЖИЦКИЙ, арт-группа «БЕЛАРУСЫ», Государственный ансамбль «ПЕСНЯРЫ», ансамбли: «БЕЛОРУССКИЕ ПЕСНЯРЫ», «СЯБРЫ», «ВЕРАСЫ»; Заслуженный любительский коллектив Республики Беларусь хореографический ансамбль «ЗОРЬКА», детский хореографический ансамбль «ХВIЛIНКА», балет Молодежного театра эстрады, эстрадный оркестр Белорусского государственного университета культуры и искусства, победители международных детских музыкальных конкурсов, творческие коллективы Витебска и Витебской области. Гости: Николай ДОБРОНРАВОВ, Александра ПАХМУТОВА, Борис МОИСЕЕВ и балет «МАРИНА ДЭНС-КОМПАНИ», Надежда КАДЫШЕВА и ансамбль «ЗОЛОТОЕ КОЛЬЦО» (Россия). Ведущие: Елена СПИРИДОВИЧ, Сергей БОНДАРЧУК
1, 4 сектор – 30 000, 35 000 руб., 2, 3 сектор – 40 000 руб., 5, 7, 8, 10 сектор – 15 000, 25 000 руб., 6, 9 сектор – 20 000 руб._

*Добавлено через 50 минут*
И ещё, мы хотим знать героев в лицо так сказать...
Пока знаю следующее: руководитель Валерий Шмат (дирижёр), и 2 брестчанина - Игорь Ретивых и эстрадный исполнитель, финалист музыкального проекта «Звездный дилижанс», начинающий оперный певец Николай Знахарчук.

----------


## smychok

*Витка*,
Ничего не спрячешь от твоего пытливого ума)))  
 Где-то есть и со славянки запись...

----------


## Витка

> Где-то есть и со славянки запись...


Надеюсь, скоро она будет и у нас на форуме... Кстати, было бы классно, если бы вы до концерта выпустили альбом, и там же его продавали - уверена, продали бы много копий... т.к. люди, выходящие после с удовольствием купят, пока память свежа...



> Ничего не спрячешь от твоего пытливого ума)))


Самое интересное, что случайно попадаю, аж самОй смешно :))))  Ещё случайно наткнулась на Николая Знахарчука, в приказе о зачислении в БГАМ на 1 курс в 2008 году... и на вот этот клип, где он играет парня именинницы :)))))



*Ты не чувствуешь чужую боль
И мне грустно это осознать.
Ты играешь чью-то роль,
Не даёшь себя познать.
Смысл за маскою скрывать
Суть души своей нетленной???
К правде ключ смогу достать :)))
Рано или поздно, верь мне!*

----------


## Ольвия

Как интересно........:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Ты не чувствуешь чужую боль
> И мне грустно это осознать.
> Ты играешь чью-то роль,
> Не даёшь себя познать.
> Смысл за маскою скрывать
> Суть души своей нетленной???
> К правде ключ смогу достать :)))
> *Рано или поздно, верь мне!*


:smile: :flower:

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, спасибо за понимание... По ходу только ты и поняла о чём речь :)))))

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
:wink:

----------


## Black Lord

Кхе...:wink:
Санёк, ты как??? :br:

----------


## Ольвия

> Кхе...


:biggrin:



> Санёк, ты как???


Присоединяюсь к вопросу.... :br:

----------


## Kliakca

Вот и Саша пропал... :Tu:

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 Может, его кофейком выманить?????:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Может, его кофейком выманить?????


Публичная рекламма не всегда является двигателем к общению...

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 Ты о чем????:eek:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ты о чем????


Я о Саше и общении, а ты о кефе?

----------


## Ольвия

> а ты о кефе?


 :Aga: :frown:

----------


## Kliakca

*Ольвия*,:rolleyes:

[IMG]http://*********ru/873191.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 И от меня....:rolleyes: Саша, выходи.... Чувствуешь аромат кофе????:wink:

----------


## Kliakca

> Чувствуешь аромат кофе????


:biggrin:
Сашуль, хватит прятаться за кулисами, выползай, я софиты погасила.

----------


## Витка

*Ольвия*,*Kliakca*, девочки, ну, что же вы такие нетерпеливые??? 
Выйдет, выйдет! Потерипите немного... 
Как мне кажется, Сашу лучше заманивать зелёным чаем, чем кофе... :wink: :Aga: :rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> Как мне кажется, Сашу лучше заманивать зелёным чаем, чем кофе... ;)


Нууу, не знаю, мы выманиваем, чем могЁм.....:biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> Нууу, не знаю, мы выманиваем, чем могЁм.....


Удачи вам в ваших действиях!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> Удачи вам в ваших действиях!!!


Спасибо!!!!!:eek: :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> что же вы такие нетерпеливые???


 :Vah: 


> Сашу лучше заманивать зелёным чаем


А мы капканы не ставим, чтобы заманивать, соскучились по простому общению.:rolleyes:
Можно предложить молоко с мёдом...

----------


## Ольвия

> Можно предложить молоко с мёдом...


Воть....:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Воть....


kiss  :Ok: 

Сашуль, пойдём связки голосовые погреем.:rolleyes:

----------


## smychok

И драссе)))
...
ФСЕ!!!!!!!!! 
Прямо и не знаю, чем заслужил столько внимания?



> Сашу лучше заманивать зелёным чаем, чем кофе...


По правде сказать, до сих пор и не понял ентого напитка... Когда хороший, дорогой, то вроде как и ничаво, а как угощают иногда... не понимаю этого вкуса))):biggrin:

 А вот кофе!!!!!! Большой фанат и его мне на выходных оооочень не хватало(((
Можете меня поздравить - я наконец-то вышел с больничного, съездил домой к маман и сегодня попал на первую тренировку... Пригласили на соревнование, но скорее всего мне старт придётся пропустить по целому ряду причин((( Так что спортивный сезон закончен...
 Но не сезон творчества)))
Не имел права, после всех прочитанных мной постов, зайти с пустыми руками!!! И решил выложить из кой чего старенького...

Это песня, которую я до сих пор не могу привести к окончательной форме и мелодии... Она не совсем обычная, начиная с первого аккорда - он неустойчивый, ровно как и мелодия начинающаяся с неустойчивой ступени...

Ну пока только приблизительный текст:

Листья…
Снова над землёю кружат…
Мысли…
Я не нахожу покоя…
В жизни,
Словно что-то снова потерял…

Где-то
Снова затерялось наше 
Лето.
Как вернуть –  не нахожу
Ответа…
Почему же мир жестоким  стал?

Время…
На себе несёт большое 
Бремя –
Всё же получив свои долг,
Не дремля,
Продолжает грустный жизни бал.

Снова
Не услышал нужного мне
Слова
И душа осталась вновь 
Без крова,
Только сердце обернулось в сталь...

Вьюга…
Заметёт старательно
Подруга…
Снова жизнь моя идёт
По кругу -
По пути законов бытия…

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Ну и ... тем, кого интересует... беларуская мова)))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qO4cUJStjPI

----------


## Black Lord

> я наконец-то вышел с больничного


За здравие  :br: 


> - он неустойчивый


Замени (свои на свой) и (Не дремля на Стремя), остальное всё ровно ложиться.

----------


## smychok

> Замени (свои на свой) и (Не дремля на Стремя), остальное всё ровно ложиться.


Да нет))) По форме текста там всё ровно, просто я одну долю снёс на следующую строчку -  вот оно и получилось, как будто неровно))) А так первая доля как раз на ударение попадает)) 




> Всё же получив свои долг,Не дремля,


 сопоставим с симметричной строкой...



> И душа осталась вновь Без крова,
> Я не нахожу покоя…В жизни,


Видишь? Всё ровно))) :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

А про неустойчивость я имел в виду, что песня начинается с 6maj7/#11, которая всё время выступает как тоника, но... а мелодия относительно этой псевдотоники звучит на четвёртой ступени, хотя к тонике она вторая, которая всё равно неустойчивая))):cool:

----------


## Black Lord

Сань ну тут два варианта, или *свой долг*, или *свои долги*, но менять надо... :Aga: 


> песня начинается с 6maj7/#11


Ну и что???:smile:

----------


## oskar_65

> тем, кого интересует... беларуская мова)))


Да и беларуские хлопцы ничего, интересные :biggrin: :Pivo: 
а с этим хлопцем доводилось встречаться в реале, здесь в Питере... впечатления самые лучшие, парень действительно профи, знает как это делается

----------


## Black Lord

> впечатления самые лучшие, парень действительно профи


Действительно, приятный голос, лёгкость полёта, талантливое исполнение!!!

----------


## smychok

> Сань ну тут два варианта, или свой долг, или свои долги, но менять надо...


Виноват - описка!!! Большое спасибо за подсказку :br: 
 Самое что смешное - ещё ни одного стиха сюда без описки не выложил!!!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> а с этим хлопцем доводилось встречаться в реале, здесь в Питере... впечатления самые лучшие, парень действительно профи, знает как это делается


Димон!!!
 Я этого товарища очень хорошо знаю! Мы с ним учились вместе, частенько выступали... Мы с ним родом с одного города. Он и как человек хороший, правда с тех пор, как он в Питер уехал мы так и не общались... пока))))

*oskar_65*,



> Да и беларуские хлопцы ничего, интересные


 Кхе... прошу прощения за нескромность... таки это я там пою :Oj:  Вика просила выложить...

----------


## oskar_65

> прошу прощения за нескромность.


Да знамо дело-то, поёшь... что ж мы совсем безглазые что ли? :Vah: 
хорошо поёшь, молодец, поздравляю от души!
неплохой плацдарм для сольной карьеры вы натрамбовали  :Ok: 
А Дима, насколько я знаю, сейчас в белокаменной...

----------


## smychok

> Да знамо дело-то, поёшь... что ж мы совсем безглазые что ли?


Ну мало ли))) Не так уж и часто Вы ко мне в гости захаживаете, вот и подумал... грешным делом, что не признали...



> хорошо поёшь, молодец, поздравляю от души!


Спасибо! Мне очень приятно... Ток это не та песня, в которой я могу голосом похвастаться... На всех телевизионных концертах приходится работать "под заказ".
 А по поводу Димы могу узнать(если интересно) я то сам уже тоже давно из Гомеля уехал и все новости мимо меня проходят((( Если мне не изменяет память, то мы в один и тот же год разъёхались. Мне про него новости обрывками сорока на хвосте приносит, так что мог и я ложную информацию принести))) Можем, кто из нас его первей увидит, тот и передаст привет от другого))):biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

> Можем, кто из нас его первей увидит, тот и передаст привет от другого)))


Замётано.:biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> Когда хороший, дорогой, то вроде как и ничаво, а как угощают иногда... не понимаю этого вкуса)))


Молочный улун, к примеру - отличный и дорогой!!! Моим родным и друзьям нравится даже тем, кто не любит зелёный чай или не понимает... А кофе - из Бразилии, брат попросил для меня привезти, зная, какой я фанат кофе... :wink: :Aga:  Мне казалось, что когда угощают, то в любом случае приятно!!!  :Aga: 
*Ольвия*, спасибо большое, дорогая, за молоко с мёдом - просто супер!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 



> Вика просила выложить...


Спасибо за то, что помнишь и  выполняешь просьбы, мне приятно...  :Oj: 



> Ток это не та песня, в которой я могу голосом похвастаться...


Не всегда нужно хвастаться голосом, иногда надо и хиты петь, которые будут все подпевать и легко запомнят :))) А в вашей группе - есть фишка - многоголосье - и она во всех песнях абсолютно проскальзывает, так что не лукавь... Это тоже показывает профессионализм, а не только диапазон голоса.
Итак, 4-ая песня мне в сборник в машину... :))))))))))))) Уже прилипла - пою... Спасибо!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Виноват - описка!!!


Я и не понял, что описка.  :br:

----------


## smychok

> Мне казалось, что когда угощают, то в любом случае приятно!!!


Ничем возразить не могу)))) Так и есть!!!



> Спасибо за то, что помнишь и выполняешь просьбы, мне приятно...


Я, к сожалению , не волшебник, но тож кой какие просьбы пытаюсь выполнять)))




> Ольвия, спасибо большое, дорогая, за молоко с мёдом - просто супер!!!


Присоеденяюсь))) Видишь - меня на ноги поставила!)))



> Итак, 4-ая песня мне в сборник в машину... :))))))))))))) Уже прилипла - пою... Спасибо!


Я очень рад :Oj:

----------


## Ольвия

> Ольвия, спасибо большое, дорогая, за молоко с мёдом - просто супер!!!





> Присоеденяюсь))) Видишь - меня на ноги поставила!)))


Там же одна кружечка была...........:biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> Я, к сожалению, не волшебник, но тож кой какие просьбы пытаюсь выполнять)))


НЕ волшебник :))) что там с концертом??? А то меня уже друзья замучали, чтобы я поскорее оперделилась с датой приезда...



> Видишь - меня на ноги поставила!)))


Я рада, что ты снова на ногах!!!



> Я очень рад


А я была бы рада слушать это всё в нормальном качестве, как "Руку дай" хотя бы, а  не в том, в чём сейчас приходится слушать... :((((((((




> Там же одна кружечка была...........


А мы братья-сёстры - славяне - поделимся... нам и одной на двоих хватит! :)))))))

----------


## Ольвия

> А мы братья-сёстры - славяне - поделимся... нам и одной на двоих хватит! :)))))))


Ясненько......:biggrin:    Рада за вас....:smile:

----------


## smychok

> Я и не понял, что описка.


 Андрей...
Прошу прощения, что эта... дал возможность споткнуться :br: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Ясненько...... Рада за вас....


*Ольвия*,
 Ещё скажи, что не будешь с нами!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> Ещё скажи, что не будешь с нами!!!





> нам и одной на *двоих* хватит! :)))))))


Это как в сказке "Теремок"..........:biggrin:   :biggrin:  :biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Это как в сказке "Теремок"..........


Терфорумок)))

----------


## Витка

> Рада за вас....


ты по-моему тоже украинка... или во всяком случае, живёшь в Украине... Это говорит о том, что ты - тоже славянка, не находишь???




> Терфорумок)))


5 баллов!!! Умничка!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> Терфорумок)))


Убил......:biggrin: kuku  Но в точку.... Приятно было пообщаться..... :Ok:    Дам сейчас малому посражаться с компьютерными монстрами в борьбе за правое дело....:biggrin:  А самой пора стряхнуть пыль с полного собрания сочинений про.... :Oj: :tongue:

----------


## smychok

Вик, сольник сейчас тайна покрытая мраком!!! Сейчас в ноябре будет прослушивание и отчётный концерт наших учеников и несколько билетников по Беларуси... Декабрь, сама понимаешь...)))
Сольник уже вроде как перекидывают на январь, но будет ещё несколько постановок сказки-мюзикла и два рождественских концерта в два отделения каждый...



> Убил......  Но в точку.... Приятно было пообщаться..... Дам сейчас малому посражаться с компьютерными монстрами в борьбе за правое дело....


Скажи, что бы всех не убивал и мне парочку оставил))))




> А самой пора стряхнуть пыль с полного собрания сочинений про...


 В пыль... Ну хорошо, что не в грязь:biggrin:)))

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,ооо Сашенька вижу у тебя тут весело! Украинки атаковали! Ну я тож из этой серии поэтому заглянула.  :Aga:

----------


## smychok

> smychok,ооо Сашенька вижу у тебя тут весело! Украинки атаковали!


И таки не только украинки)))
 А вот ты что-то совсем давно не появлялась!!! Никакой от тебя критики нет((( Ты же как-никак находишься в моём "какбачке" с самого начала и видишь все взлёты и падения, рост и деградацию да и нам обоим от одного и того же товарища на орехи досталось)))

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,



> и нам обоим от одного и того же товарища на орехи досталось)))


Саш, это от кого?

Взлеты вижу. Падения ? Не вижу. Саш , читала текст песни, которую как ты сказал никак впорядок не можешь привести, Текст мне понравился. Интересный рисунок. Критиковать его? По-моему он хорош. Я не люблю, когда критикуют, цепляясь к каждому слову. Почему? Да потому, что каждый описывает чувства, момент, когда пишет музыку или стих, а критиковать миг безсмысленно, его нужно ловить. Вот на одном сайте я столкнулась с такими критиками! Это был ужос!Они не понимают образности, метафор, аллегорий, я была в шоке от замечаний.И вообще, считаю критиковать поэта, композитора, можно только за откровенное нарушение этики, правил, размерности, рифм (хотя и тут есть отступления). Творчество критике не подвластно, если оно прекрасно! :biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Саш, это от кого?


Ну а как же наш любимец ВАЛЕРА???

В остальном, впринципе с тобой согласен, но с оговоркой... Я считаю, если кто-то со стороны подскажет что-нибудь - это хорошо!!! Иногда достаточно слова местами поменять и всё выравнивается, но ты так спешиш выложить и показать друзьям, что не замечаешь этого... А ларчик просто открывался как говорится)) Так что я положительно отношусь к нормальной здоровой критике!!! Мы же на самом деле очень многому учимся друг у друга...

----------


## aigul

Саш, вот и про осень прочитала! Не знаю, как кому, но мне понравилось очень. И по настрою тоже.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*smychok*,ааа ты об это чучеле! Ну он мне в личку писал и не раз, даже под другим ником . Доставал! Кошмар, и что я ему сделала?Да, я не в силах перечитать все посты, но не поняла, ты учавствовал в "Славянском базаре"?

----------


## smychok

> ты учавствовал в "Славянском базаре"?


Не как участник, а как гость, но на этой славянке выступали два моих друга-земели, правда, как это не смешно, представляли разные страны и один из них взял Гран-При))) Там где-то в постах видео лежит с выступления... Вообще если найдёшь с ютуба чё-нить - можешь там посмотреть, что бы не искать по всему форуму, ну и пару песен здесь спрятано...

----------


## aigul

*smychok*, класс! Послушаю обязательно. :biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Украинки атаковали!


И не только...


> Вот на одном сайте я столкнулась с такими критиками! Это был ужос!Они не понимают образности, метафор, аллегорий, я была в шоке от замечаний.


Видела, видела, без коментов. :Aga: 


> smychok,ааа ты об это чучеле!


Сейчас PAN придёт и за своего лучшего друга, вместе с Ольвией, вам лейкопластырь подарит... :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Сейчас PAN придёт и за своего лучшего друга, вместе с Ольвией, вам лейкопластырь подарит...


Не поняла..........:eek:

----------


## aigul

*Kliakca*, Насть! Я не думаю , что ВАЛЕРА Пашеньке лучший друг.  ВАЛЕРА откровенно хамил мне в личку.

----------


## Kliakca

> Не поняла..........





> ВАЛЕРА откровенно хамил мне в личку.


Было такое дело, но он уже давно исправился. :Aga: 
Весёлый, озорной хилиганчик :biggrin:, но последнее время "Хмурая тучка-злючка".

----------


## aigul

*Kliakca*,я думаю это не тот Валера.

----------


## Kliakca

> Kliakca,я думаю это не тот Валера.


Лен, тот самый. :Aga:  Личку посмотри...:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*Kliakca*,фу не хочу вспоминать о нем.

----------


## Kliakca

Да он нормальный. :Aga:  у всех бывает...:biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> Вик, сольник сейчас тайна покрытая мраком!!!


Спасибо за ответ, а то держала людей в подвешенном состоянии... Значит, планирую приезд на конец ноября... Потому, как в декабре - тоже завал работы будет - не вырвусь, а люди ждут... А потом в январе - на сольник :))))



> Творчество критике не подвластно, если оно прекрасно!


Ленусик, отличная речь и точка зрения!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> Лен, тот самый.


Неужели??????????:eek:    Пойду застрелюсь............ :Tu:

----------


## Витка

*Искала текст этой вашей песни "Под зонтами", напеваю постоянно, а нашла только вот эту статью... :((((((((((
И вообще, когда будет официальный сайт, с видео, фотками, песнями  и текстами к ним????*

Пад гукі летняга дажджу
Канцэрт майстроў мастацтваў Беларусі, падобна на тое, запомніцца сёлета… дажджом. Нельга прадбачыць абсалютна дакладна, якое надвор’е будзе насамрэч над Віцебскам увечары 15 ліпеня. А вось на сцэне Летняга амфітэатра а 22-й гадзіне будзе панаваць дождж — таксама летні, сонечна-ўсмешлівы. Бо менавіта гэткім “дажджавым пралогам” распачнецца канцэрт “Прывітанне, Віцебск!”.



- Вядучыя канцэрта, - падзялілася сакрэтамі рэжысёр Ніна ОСІПАВА, - быццам сустрэнуцца на скрыжаванні. І будуць, вядома, абмяркоўваць фестывальныя падзеі. Увогуле, вядучых будзе некалькі. Акрамя асноўных, з'явяцца і тыя, хто будзе даваць жартоўныя каментарыі да ўбачанага. Вельмі хацелася адысці ад штампаў, зрабіць штосьці іначай, каб канцэрт атрымаўся свежым, "маладым" - менавіта па рэжысуры, а не адно па ўзросце ўдзельнікаў. Бо тут павінны быць прадстаўлены і пачаткоўцы, і, вядома, мэтры. Галоўнае - цікавы рэпертуар, які, да ўсяго, упісваўся б у асноўную канцэртную канву. *Арт-група "Беларусы", да прыкладу, прапанавала песню "Пад парасонамі", напісаную яе кіраўніком Валерыем Шматам.* Адкрыццём канцэрта стане, безумоўна, Вольга Чабатарова - юная магіляўчанка з яркім народным голасам, стыпендыят спецыяльнага фонду Прэзідэнта Рэспублікі Беларусь па падтрымцы таленавітай моладзі. Выйдзе на сцэну і эстрадны аркестр Беларускага дзяржаўнага універсітэта культуры і мастацтваў. А балет гэтай навучальнай установы пад кіраўніцтвам Святланы Гуткоўскай увогуле стане неад'емнай часткай не толькі гэтай, але і многіх іншых фестывальных праграм. Канцэрт-прызнанне ў любові да Віцебска і, шырэй, усёй Беларусі будзе ўмоўна падзелены на некалькі эпізодаў. Пралог "Летні дождж" дасць штуршок сустрэчам "На вуліцах горада", дзе ў гэтыя дні бывае так многа гасцей. Невыпадкова адзін з эпізодаў так і называецца: "Госці ў дом - радасць у дом". Пагадзіцеся, у фестывальным Віцебску адбываецца шмат самых нечаканых сустрэч, у тым ліку з вядомымі зоркамі. Часцяком мінакі становяцца сведкамі, як тыя вандруюць па "Горадзе майстроў", набываюць сувеніры, наведваюць выстаўкі. Дадамо, што сярод гасцей нашага канцэрта будуць "Беларускія песняры", Аляксандра Пахмутава і Мікалай Дабранраваў, Надзея Кадышава і ансамбль "Золотое кольцо", які, дарэчы, выступіць разам з Беларускім дзяржаўным ансамблем "Песняры". Новую песню прадставяць Ганна Шаркунова і Герман, якія таксама выйдуць дуэтам. 65-годдзе вызвалення Беларусі ад нямецка-фашысцкіх захопнікаў будзе акрэслена эпізодам "Ля абеліска".

 З рэжысёрамі канцэртаў "Славянскага базару" гутарыла Надзея БУНЦЭВІЧ

----------


## smychok

*Витка*,



> И вообще, когда будет официальный сайт, с видео, фотками, песнями и текстами к ним????


 Уже всё готово и сейчас решаются последние вопросы)))
Вот-вот запустится)))

----------


## smychok

Кусочек ночного рифмоблудства.

Ещё не стар - уже не молод...
Лишь день прошёл, но в целый год,
А за окном собачий холод,
Но не беда - и он пройдёт.

Слезинкой воск, от свечек запах
Да нА год ближе к небесам,
И как медведь на задних лапах.
Но в жизни я всё сделал сам.

Пусть неуклюже, но с душою,
Пусть не для многих - для своих.
Они же в этот день со мною -
Для них пишу я этот стих.

----------


## Ольвия

> Ещё не стар - уже не молод...





> Они же в этот день со мною -


Саш, у тебя День рождения??????????

----------


## smychok

Был...

----------


## Ольвия

*smychok*,
 Поздравляю..... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  (блиннн, опять пост фактум..... :Tu: )

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,ООООООЙ И я поздравляю! Санечичек! Успехов тебе! Счастья и море море удачи и любви!

----------


## smychok

Оля, Лена, БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*smychok*,
 Саша, у тебя вчера был День рождения???? Чтоб на будущее запомнить.....:wink::smile:

----------


## smychok

> Саша, у тебя вчера был День рождения????


Угу)))

----------


## Ольвия

> Угу)))


А я еще задалась вопросом, какое-такое послепраздничное настроение???????  Но переспрашивать постеснялась... :Oj:   Ну тогда.........:rolleyes:

*Дорогой Саша!!!!!!! Сердечно поздравляю тебя!!!!!! Всего-всего тебе!!!! 
Счастья, вдохновения и реализации творческих планов!!!!
*

*
Начинаем пьянствовать....:biggrin:*

----------


## smychok

> какое-такое послепраздничное настроение???????


 Вечер вчера удался!!!!!
Я хотел, как всегда, затихушиться и тихонько провести этот день, загрузился работой по самые уши... Но я не знал того, что мой вечер был распланирован задолго до этого дня:biggrin: Правда без форс-мажора не обошлось:biggrin:...
Но...Н


> Начинаем пьянствовать....


 Я вчера даже спиртного употребил!!!!!!! В общем всё класно!!!




> Дорогой Саша!!!!!!! Сердечно поздравляю тебя!!!!!! Всего-всего тебе!!!! 
> Счастья, вдохновения и реализации творческих планов!!!!


  Оля, огромное...

----------


## Ольвия

> Я вчера даже спиртного употребил!!!!!!!


Ого!!!!!:eek::biggrin:     Щазззз вернусь к своему сообщению и внесу маленькую поправочку.....:wink:

----------


## smychok

> Ого!!!!! Щазззз вернусь к своему сообщению и внесу маленькую поправочку.....


Как знала!!! Мне вчера бокалы под мартини подарили!!!!

----------


## Ольвия

*smychok*,
 Саш, а что ты с ними делать будешь???? :Vah:    Ты ж не пьешь?????:rolleyes:  Или иногда позволяешь??????????:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

Народ схитрил!!! Меня подставили:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Народ схитрил!!! Меня подставили


Молодцы!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin: :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## smychok

> Молодцы!!!!!!!!!!!


И ты туда же!!!

----------


## Витка

> smychok,
> Саша, у тебя вчера был День рождения????


Вот, теперь я что-то пропустила :((((((( Как раз недавно хотела спросить, когда у тебя день рождения... А год 84-й или 86-й???
Вот это да.... А почему молчал??? Я бы ночью поздравила, а то лохонулась, прям неудобно даже...Поздравляю!!! Желаю всего самого наилучшего!!! Будь здоров, люби и будь любим!!! За мной подарочек :)))))))))

----------


## Ольвия

> А год 84-й или 86-й???


Саша, ты такой мАлАдой????????????????? :Vah:  :Vah: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Витка

*Ольвия*, ой не в ту сторону спросила... 84-й или 82-й???

----------


## Skadi

*smychok*,
*Саш, прими вдогонку и моё поздравление
с ДНЁМ  РОЖДЕНИЯ!
И, хотя, ты говорил ранее, 
что смычок, скорее, как символ для тебя, но...
извини за "плен ассоциаций" :rolleyes:*

[IMG]http://*********org/10194.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!
Успехов тебе, Саня!
А бухнуть хорошенько всё же не повредит по такому-то случаю!

[IMG]http://*********org/5076.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

*Пусть будет этот день морозным, ясным,
Пусть рядом будут добрые друзья,
Пусть будет настроение прекрасным,
А плакать и грустить никак нельзя.
Желаю счастья, радости, веселья,
Успехов в малых и больших делах,
И пусть не будет никогда печали
В твоих счастливых, радостных глазах!*

[IMG]http://*********org/5079.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

Лена,
Оля-ольвия
Вика,
Оля*Skadi*,
Оскар,
Настя,
Огромнейшее Вам, человеческое спасибо!!!!!
 Пусть я никого пока не видел (подчеркну ещё раз пока...), но вы умеете мне и поднять настроение, и заставить взгрустнуть хорошим стихом, взбодрить крепким словцом... Я рад, что мы знакомы и находясь в разных городах находиим время и место для встречи!!! Спасибо, что находите время для посещения моего какбака!!!
 А следующая песня прозвучит для всех присутствующих в этом зале с наилучшими пожеланиями!!!

----------


## smychok

http://oleda.ifolder.ru/14877385

----------


## Ольвия

> ой не в ту сторону спросила... 84-й или 82-й???


Всё равно мАлАдой.........:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> http://oleda.ifolder.ru/14877385


*Спорт и песня,
Голос и душа -
Человек чудесный -
Он - Смычок-СашА* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/902724.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

*smychok*,
 Саш, оказывается смычку многие посвящали стихотворные строки..... :Aga:    Не скрою, от многих я просто умирала от смеха, особенно, когда сопоставляла стихи с тобой.......:biggrin: :Oj: 

Вот.... Эти строки Елены Крыжановской тебе.... Слова  понравились.... :Ok: 

*Смычок — как скальпель! 
Джазовое жало 
Как шпагой души мог игрой проткнуть 
За что же так на скрипку падок дьявол?.. 
Да просто в ней — божественная суть.*

----------


## Витка

> Огромнейшее Вам, человеческое спасибо!!!!! *и т.д.*


Спасибо!!! Такие приятные слова!!! Греют душу!!!



> А следующая песня прозвучит для всех присутствующих в этом зале с наилучшими пожеланиями!!!


Над песней смеялась полночи...  Спасибо за классные эмоции!!!
Теперь у меня есть 2 песни поднимающие любое, даже самое жуткое настроение - Кузнечик и Холостяк :biggrin:  Огромнейшее спасибо тебе за это!!!
Думаю, что выражу общее мнение: ждём новых песен!!! Спасибо.



> Всё равно мАлАдой...


Так не ответил же  :Aga:  Разве возраст имеет значение??? Это же классно, когда мужчинка молодой, они же живут меньше по количеству лет, чем  женщины, поэтому тем, у кого любимый моложе - повезло, дольше вместе проживут... :rolleyes: :Aga:  :Ok:  
Моя бабушка старше дедушки на 4 года, и они вместе уже 53 года, и когда у бабушки был инфаркт, дедушка сказал, что без неё ни дня не проживёт, и в молодости он её добивался и добился... так что - всё супер!!!  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

Как ночью в пасмурное небо
Гляжу на свой дальнейший путь.
Неясно будущее - мне бы
Одним глазком туда взглянуть...

Узнать бы где раскинуть сено,
Нестрашно было что б упасть;
У молодости непременно 
Годок, другой ещё украсть...

Хотя... 
То может быть чревато -
Не нужно времечко гневить.
И жить так будет скучновато...
Да будет всё - давайте жить!!!

----------


## Витка

> Да будет всё - давайте жить!!!


Тост созрел, пора за стол!
Кто-то сядет за футбол
С кружкой пива и таранкой,
А по мне так лучше с байкой
И под пледик у камина, -
Романтичная картина:
Рядом дети, муж и пёс
И мечтаний целый воз!!!

----------


## smychok

*Витка*,



> Теперь у меня есть 2 песни поднимающие любое, даже самое жуткое настроение - Кузнечик и Холостяк


У меня в загашнике есть, на мой взгляд, очень хорошая песня, которая может лечить душу... Меня она иногда за горло берёт и это не из-за того, что это наша песня... Браво композитору и автору текста!!! Но... пока))) Я Вас немного помучаю!!!)))                           
(иногда я бываю просто невыносимой сволочью!!!!)
 А ещё , кому интересно,у меня есть "Беларусы мы" в исполнении нашего состава...
Если всё же интересно... Просто хочу напомнить, что я в инете с телефона и мне немного проблемно выкладывать мультимедиа, а то мало ли надумаете чего))
 :Oj: 
 Просто я достаточно часто убеждаюсь в том, что женское сознание абсолютно непредсказуемо:biggrin:!!!
Дамы... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  позвольте откланяться, но я спать...

----------


## Kliakca

Саша, красивая песня.
Молодец! :Aga: 



> Узнать бы где раскинуть сено,
> Нестрашно было что б упасть;
> У молодости непременно 
> Годок, другой ещё украсть...


Не пытайся крутить стрелки жизни назад,
Не ищи кто и в чём в мире был виноват,
Не придётся тогда догонять свой удел,
Молод в сене, а в зеркале уж постарел...

----------


## smychok

> Саша, красивая песня.
> Молодец!


 Пасиб, Настя!!! :flower: 
 Просто класику слушали, джаз слушали, поп слушали, рок слушали, вот и оставался шансончик)))

Товарищи, у меня нескромный вопрос... Неужели вы всегда знаете, какую партию пою именно я??? Периодически по голосу нас даже знакомые путают!!!)))

----------


## Kliakca

> Периодически по голосу нас даже знакомые путают!!!)))


А я тебя по небритости определяю...:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> А я тебя по небритости определяю...


??????????????????????????????????????????????????????
:eek:

----------


## Kliakca

> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> :eek:


В голосе....::biggrin:
А ты очём подумал???:rolleyes: :Oj:

----------


## Ольвия

> Так не ответил же Разве возраст имеет значение???


Как ни удивительно (вообще я не любопытна), но случайно узнала Сашин возраст....:biggrin:  В принципе как я и думала - чутоооооооок младше меня.....




> Разве возраст имеет значение??? Это же классно, когда мужчинка молодой,


Для мужчинки - ДА! Я в своей жизни (после некоторых событий в моей жизни) стараюсь не строить отношений с мужчинами младше меня........ Блиннннн, как ни стараюсь, а все равно получается наоборот........:biggrin: :Oj: 




> Товарищи, у меня нескромный вопрос... Неужели вы всегда знаете, какую партию пою именно я???


Скажу тебе откровенно и с полной ответственностью.....  Путаю ВСЕГДА, но стесняюсь в этом признаться.......:biggrin: :Oj:

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,Санька !  А я все никак твою песню не послушаю. Не качает у меня с этого обменника!:confused:

----------


## Витка

> Я Вас немного помучаю!!!)))


Ты итак периодически этим занимаешься!!!  :Aga: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Песенный садист просто!!! :biggrin: :Aga: 



> А ещё , кому интересно, у меня есть "Беларусы мы" в исполнении нашего состава...


По-моему мы об этом уже просили где-то с недельку назад...  :Aga:  Ждём-с. Мне даже интересно для сравнения...



> Молод в сене, а в зеркале уж постарел...


Настя, спасибо... понравилось...



> Неужели вы всегда знаете, какую партию пою именно я???


Если это вопрос ко всем, я отвечу за себя: слышу каждого во всех песнях, потому как у вас абсолютно разные тембры голоса... В песне "Холостяк" наконец-то услышала нормально вашего 5-го солиста.. Мне стало интересно, а кого с кем путают-то?



> но случайно узнала Сашин возраст...


Видишь, как всё удачно!!! Поздравляю с угадыванием!!! Все случайности не случайны, а закономерны...

----------


## Skadi

Саш-ш-ш-ш-ш-ш....:smile: почему-то вспомнился фильм "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию" - там есть такой эпизод, когда дьяк "популярно" объясняет ИО царя - Яковлеву - главную мысль шведского посла )))))) Помнишь, как он там говорил, мол, да понять его не трудно )))) Узнать твой голос - так же :wink:

----------


## Витка

*А мы пока что послушаем "Пад парасонамі"  (вычленила из видео)*  :Aga: :biggrin::rolleyes: :Vah:  

Пароль на скачку: *13*

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,урааа! Благодаря Вике послушала песню!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Oj:

----------


## smychok

> smychok,урааа! Благодаря Вике послушала песню!


Ну слава богу, а  то я хотел попросить кого-то переслать тебе, ибо с моим инетом... это плачевно(((
Сейчас вот планирую на 3ж сеть сесть!!!!

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,мне так понравилось! Такие чистые голоса, так все красиво!

----------


## Skadi

А я ещё не послушала, но собираюсь это сделать :wink:
Только что из МКЦ - репетировали к завтрашнему концерту в честь Дня милиции :wink: Вау! напелись - класс! 
Теперь покушать бы и...на десерт - Сашу послушать :rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

Та-а-а-ак....сейчас скажу :wink: Ну, что, Саш - говоришь, не узнаём тебя по голосу? :wink: В "Холостяке" ты поёшь не первый, а там, где пошли слова "холостяк, холостяк, не найду любовь никак...", а в "Пад парасонамі" опять не ты поёшь первым ни в первом, ни во втором куплете (куплеты развёрнутые - по 8 строчек, так вот твои - вторые 4 строчки) - голос мягче, приятнее, и тембр красивее, чем у первого чела! Короче, если я ошиблась, то мне очень нравится именно тот голос, о каком написала - вот  :Ok: :tongue:

----------


## barbarossa

> Да будет всё - давайте жить!!!


Да будет все: любовь и горе,
Ненастье, радость - это жизнь!
И будет праздник в нашем хоре,
Лишь за смычок, SMYCHOK, держись! :flower:

----------


## smychok

*Skadi*,
Оль, от тебя ничего не спрячешь))) В парасонах именно вторые 4 строчки мои)))
А вот во втором куплете вторые 4 строчки поёт наш... БАС!!!
Оль, тута гдета и видео с парасонов есть...




> Да будет все: любовь и горе,
> Ненастье, радость - это жизнь!
> И будет праздник в нашем хоре,
> Лишь за смычок, SMYCHOK, держись!


Изо всей силы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Скажу тебе откровенно и с полной ответственностью.....  Путаю ВСЕГДА, но стесняюсь в этом признаться.......


Теперь понятно откуда козероги появляются и рога растут... :Vah: :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> во втором куплете вторые 4 строчки поёт наш... БАС!!!


:biggrin:....интересный бас  :Aga:  но у тебя такой...мм...с мягким, бархатно-приятным тембром - из тех голосов, что "мёдом по сердцу" - 
констатирую факт, не делая комплимент, просто, как слышу и чувствую, так и говорю, Саш :smile:



> Оль, тута где-та и видео с парасонов есть...


Мм?...надо глянуть....:wink:

----------


## Витка

> Благодаря Вике послушала песню!


Остальные выслать вам с Олей обоим??? У меня их 7. :wink:

----------


## Ольвия

Соскучилась по стихам......

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,да конечно высылай!
Да уж и я по стихам соскучилась. :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

> Соскучилась по стихам......


Заглянула в твою тему и не поверила твоим речам...:rolleyes:


> Да уж и я по стихам соскучилась.


А тебе поверила...:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Заглянула в твою тему и не поверила твоим речам...


А шо там не так?????

----------


## Kliakca

> А шо там не так?????


Тишинаааааааааааааааааа...., как в больничной палате...:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> как в больничной палате..


Я себя чувствую примерно так, как в ней............ :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

> Я себя чувствую примерно так, как в ней............


Давай я тебя полечу...
kisskisskisskisskiss

----------


## smychok

У меня трагедия..........
  У меня в компе что-то полетело((( Это сказалось на том, что мой основной веник на 500 гиг не определяется, а там всё... Основные проекты... не дублированы!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Если я не вытяну оттуда информацию, то я влетел ооочень намного!!! Там даже есть проекты с мультитреками((( 
 А ведь только пару недель назд начал планировать покупку исчо одного веника для дубляжа!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yozhik67

Ну что сказать.:frown: Держись, всё будет  :Ok: !!!

----------


## smychok

http://oleda.ifolder.ru/14933533

----------


## smychok

Ну вот и хорошая новость...
Открылся оф. сайт арт-группы "Беларусы!!!"

----------


## Kliakca

> http://oleda.ifolder.ru/14933533


Псевдо Мария или породия???
Грубовато для такой нежной песни.


> У меня в компе что-то полетело((( Это сказалось на том, что мой основной веник на 500 гиг не определяется


Замени шлейф, который соединяет мамку с винтом или сниси к друзьям и там проверь на работоспособность винта.
Сейчас полно прог с помощью которых легко вытащить всё содержимое при сгорании винта.
Но ты не паникуй раньше времени, убедись, что проблемма точно в винте.
Что у тебя на мониторе показывает при включении, буквы с цифрами проскальзывают? Он у тебя писк издаёт при включении или совсем не дышит?
Может у тебя блок питания полетел.:wink:


> А ведь только пару недель назд начал планировать покупку исчо одного веника для дубляжа!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Бери уэсбишный, он самый раз для хранилища.
Я сама пользуюсь переносным, кинула в сумочку и могу подключить к чему угодно, где есть уэсбишный разъём.


> Ну вот и хорошая новость...
> Открылся оф. сайт арт-группы "Беларусы!!!"


А где адрес???

----------


## Ольвия

> А где адрес???


Закономерный вопрос..........:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> http://oleda.ifolder.ru/14933533


Сашенька, прослушала уже несколько раз, слушаю ещё и...хочется слушать снова и снова! Потрясающая по воздействию ваша "Аве Мария"...невероятно...мурашки на кульминацию каждый раз! С первого спетого слова забирает внимание...твой голос сольно в этом произведении (не могу сказать 'песня'!) звучит четвёртым (от начала, где очень высоко и слова 'Аве Мария, аве Мария, аве Мария, грация плена'), потом перед вокализом (ближе к концу) - 'а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-аве Мари-и-я' - над всеми и в самом конце - соло...ох, как хорошо звучишь! Всё-таки, какой приятный тембр у тебя, а?! В голос влюбляюсь сразу или никогда потом (просто слушаю и отмечаю правильность, умение). 
Спасибо.............. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Саш.....эх...ещё бы чего послушать....песен ли, стихов ли....главное, чтоб было - что :rolleyes:*

----------


## Ольвия

:biggrin:

----------


## Витка

А где же новые стихи и песни??? :wink::rolleyes:

----------


## smychok

> А где же новые стихи и песни???


БОльшая часть на сгоревшем венике)))) Так... есть несколько черновиков...

----------


## Ольвия

> БОльшая часть на сгоревшем венике))))


Поэтому я не пожалела времени и составила рукописный вариант......... =)... Саша, рада видеть..... Давно тебя не было.....

----------


## smychok

Бывает)))) Загруз сильный... В принципе есть, что выложить, но как-то всё со временем не могу договориться - летит, зараза!!!! Попробуй успей за ним... Меня вот из универа хотятвыкинуть...

----------


## Ольвия

> Меня вот из универа хотятвыкинуть...


Не фига се!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:redface: Держись там........

----------


## smychok

А что делать - у меня как ни сдача - так концерт и все сроки уже вышли... Да и   курсач на венике...

----------


## Ольвия

Блиннннн, знаю, что глупо звучит, но, может, помочь чем-то..... Могу курсовую написать.....  ( я не шучу...)

----------


## yozhik67

> может, помочь чем-то..... Могу курсовую написать.....  ( я не шучу...)


Йожики-марможики, *Ольвия*, где ты (ничего, что на "ты" :Oj:  :flower: ) раньше была, когда я учился - лет так ...дцать пять назад?

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,вот это даааа! Ну я поколдую, подержу кулаки и у тебя все будет ОК! Досточно только в мои глаза заглянуть.  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Меня вот из универа хотят выкинуть...


Весёленькое 'приключение' с универом...всё обойдётся, Саш - вон девчонки тебе зараз помогут - прорвёшься :wink: :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> Саш - вон девчонки тебе зараз


И тут "Свиной грипп" в Белоруссию посылочкой собирают...:biggrin:
Санька, два института параллельно осилил, а один универ не потянешь?
Хватит хандрить, возьми себя в руки!!! Где твоя боевая выправка?



> Могу курсовую написать.....  ( я не шучу...)


Пойти учиться, чтоли??? :rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Хватит хандрить, возьми себя в руки!!! Где твоя боевая выправка?


 Да я совсем и не хандрю))) Я просто пытаюсь вам объяснить, что у меня действительно загруз из-за чего я так мало отписываюсь!!! 

Могу и хорошую новость сказать...
У меня наконец-то прорезался голос после 2-х месячных проблем!!!! Уже второй день на спецке поливаю, как соловей, правда препод побоялся перегружать голос и перестраховался - на академ вместо Арии Калафа предложил спеть народную песню...((  Хотя по правде сказать - я особо и не сопротивлялся:biggrin:

*Ольвия*,



> Могу курсовую написать..... ( я не шучу...)


Ты не представляешь, как приятно!!! Но боюсь ты мне не сможешь помочь... Просто я устал ругаться с музыкантами, доказывая то, что  физ. нагрузка не может быть вредной для голоса - вот и заслужил право на создание собственной темы по теории и методике физ. воспитания...)))))))
 Тема звучит так: Влияние физической культуры на формирование профессиональных навыков вокалиста.  
 Мало того что в инете не найдёшь такой темы, так и литературы такой не существует!!! Я курсач с весны писал, два раза переписывая, потому что находил более достоверную информацию. С работой помогали человек 20 лет проработавший заведующим вокальной кафедрой, главный вокальный фониатор, косвенно люди из спортивной медицины, учебники по анатомии, физиологии, ТМФВ, биохимии, теории резонансного пения, немного разочаровали вокальные методисты))) Оля, ты ещё готова через это пройти???:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## smychok

И всё же не уйду с пустыми руками...

Любите мир таким, какой он есть,
Тогда, быть может, он полюбит Вас.
Не нужно для него готовить месть,
Быть может Он не раз уже Вас спас.	

Любите ближнего, и он полюбит Вас,
А если нет, ну что же – он такой.
Поверьте, для него настанет час,
Когда в душе  поселится покой.

И всё что было – только твой удел.
Не нужно говорить, что ты устал.
Поверь, что будет ещё много дел –
Зажгутся свечи, и начнётся бал.

Но жизнь не только яркий карнавал
И каждый должен тяжкий крест свой несть.
И что б никто, нигде не воевал –
Любите мир таким, какой он есть!

----------


## Black Lord

> Просто я устал ругаться с музыкантами, доказывая то, что  физ. нагрузка не может быть вредной для голоса


Сань, музыкантам оно зачем? А вот певцам, солистам, вокалистам дыхала, да без нагрузки...:wink:
А чем они меха лёгких будут тянуть? :smile:

----------


## Black Lord

> И всё что было – только твой удел.
> Не нужно говорить, что ты устал.
> Поверь, что будет ещё много дел –
> Зажгутся свечи, и начнётся бал.
> 
> Но жизнь не только яркий карнавал
> И каждый должен тяжкий крест свой несть.
> И что б никто, нигде не воевал –
> Любите мир таким, какой он есть!


 :br:

----------


## oskar_65

> Сань, музыкантам оно зачем?


Ну не скажи, Андрей!
а колонки таскать?:wink::biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Тема звучит так: Влияние физической культуры на формирование профессиональных навыков вокалиста.
> Мало того что в инете не найдёшь такой темы, так и литературы такой не существует!!! Я курсач с весны писал, два раза переписывая, потому что находил более достоверную информацию. С работой помогали человек 20 лет проработавший заведующим вокальной кафедрой, главный вокальный фониатор, косвенно люди из спортивной медицины, учебники по анатомии, физиологии, ТМФВ, биохимии, теории резонансного пения, немного разочаровали вокальные методисты))) Оля, ты ещё готова через это пройти???


А на когда надо?????? На вчера????:biggrin:  
Блиннннн, ну и тему ты себе выбрал.....  Я писала много курсовых:для себя, для друзей, знакомых, и на заказ (конечно)... писала практически все, кроме ядерной физики.... Но тема у тебя, это что-то..........:biggrin:

 Спасибо за строчки!!!!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Ольвия

> (ничего, что на "ты"


Просто отлично, что на "ты".....:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Витка

> Любите мир таким, какой он есть!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Aga: 

И вы любите тоже - ведь он есть!
Пусть иногда в нём горя жесть,
Но радость победит его легко,
Любите мир! Да будет вам добрО!

----------


## smychok

> А вот певцам, солистам, вокалистам дыхала, да без нагрузки...
> А чем они меха лёгких будут тянуть?


Закономерно. Но меха это слишком поверхностно!!!  Здесь как-минимум нужно упереться в гомеостаз!!! Хотя это слово является в каком-то смысле ключевым, но это только цветочки!!!




> Сань, музыкантам оно зачем?


 Для любой специализации музыканта могу доказать, что ФК только помошник в умелых руках!!!




> Ну не скажи, Андрей!
> а колонки таскать?


Здесь я просто умер от смеха)))))))))))))))))))) :Ok:  Вот-вот!!!!!!!!!!




> Блиннннн, ну и тему ты себе выбрал.....


Олечка, я её сам придумал))))




> Но тема у тебя, это что-то..........


 Тем не менее это нетоптаный заповедник!!! Я уже её на диплом мечу и... А то сколько можно из пустого в порожнее переливать??? Ток я дальше по спортивному хочу пойти - там не так всё лениво!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> Олечка, я её сам придумал))))


Ты прям, как я......... не ищу легких путей..... Там неинтересно...........

----------


## Black Lord

> Ну не скажи, Андрей!
> а колонки таскать?


Колонки таскать и рабочие сцены могут, а голос  и воздух взаймы где взять?:smile:


> Но меха это слишком поверхностно!!!  Здесь как-минимум нужно упереться в гомеостаз!!!


Ну если так углубляться, то в результате применения кибернетического подхода к изучению сложных многоуровневых биосистем (организм, популяция, биоценоз и др.), надо делить на "физиологический Г.", "генетический (или популя-ционный) Г."
Которые обеспечивает постоянство и целостность геноти-пической структуры популяции в постоянно меняющихся средовых условиях через поддержание гетерозиготности, поли-морфоза, регуляции темпа и направленности мутаций.

А можно просто бегом заниматься по утрам и вечерам.:wink::smile:

----------


## oskar_65

> Колонки таскать и рабочие сцены могут, а голос  и воздух взаймы где взять?


Ты сам и ответил походу:



> в постоянно меняющихся средовых условиях через поддержание гетерозиготности, поли-морфоза, регуляции темпа и направленности мутаций.


:biggrin:
 есть ещё метод проф. Беляева - имплантация чужеродных дыхательных органов, как то жабры...:eek:
есть так называемое "цепное" дыхание, более присущее индивидуумам, посвятившим свою гетеросексуальность отделению духовых инструментов... :Aga: 
а есть ещё и народный метод, нуждающийся, по-моему, в более детальном и всестороннем изучении... и более чётких формулировках... и тем не менее это:
"да хоть Ж*пой дыши!":biggrin:
Даёшь всем миром дипломную Саше! :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Black Lord

> а есть ещё и народный метод


Что-то мне греки вспомнились и песня "Ах, сувениры, сувениры."
Эх, те бы годки сейчас...

----------


## oskar_65

> Что-то мне греки вспомнились


Да, уж у этого грека всё в порядке с дыхалкой было...

----------


## Black Lord

Сплетни по сей день гуляют, что он кастратом был ради голоса, хотя я в этом сильно сомневаюсь.:wink:
Я сам эти сувениры в клетках тянул, пока не призвали.

----------


## smychok

Повеселили...:biggrin:



> а голос и воздух взаймы где взять?


Я бы по другому спросил:  а голос, воздух и взаймы где взять?:biggrin:




> ...Которые обеспечивает постоянство и целостность геноти-пической структуры популяции в постоянно меняющихся средовых условиях через поддержание гетерозиготности, поли-морфоза, регуляции темпа и направленности мутаций.


Андрей, сам-то понял, что написал?? :Ok: :biggrin:
На самом деле это из другой оперы и всё намного проще!!!
 Единственное что справедливо в этом случае - это ЖЕЛ!!! И многие циклические виды спорта способствуют его увеличению... Но изменение объёма лёгких мало что даёт - это только один из показателей биологической адаптации. Наша кровь не в состоянии взять весь кислород находящийся в лёгких. Для этого нужно больше эритроцитов, а соответственно и гемоглобина. И эта же кровь в равной степени омывает как мышцы, производимые работу, так и голосовой аппарат!!! 
 Многие педагоги даже не понимают того, что они , особенно на первых этапах, не столько учат петь, сколько адаптируют организм к новой нагрузке!!! Прискорбно констатировать тот факт, что многие педагоги считают, что воздух из лёгких выходит за счёт диафрагмы, хотя это полный абсурд!!! А экспираторных мышц на самом деле оооочень много и большей частью эта задача решается за счёт мышц брюшного пресса. 




> "да хоть Ж*пой дыши!"


 Самое что смешное -  очень справедливо!!! Ибо если особо не заморачиваться откуда идёт воздух - меньше проблем будет!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :Pivo:  Ллавное что бы голосовой аппарат и весь этот непростой механизм были готовы физиологически, а дыхание приложится!!! Пример: иногда детина , никогда не занимавшийся пением, открывает рот и... о чудо - вот это глотка!!!! А только "схватили" трахеит... Капиляры работают плохо, гладкая мускулатура работает вяло, кровь не проходит... попробуйте попищать в верхнем регистре!!!... То-то.

Что-то меня зацепило... Ну вот первая страница курсовой уже есть))):biggrin:

ПЫСЫ
Если кому интересно - могу продолжить...

----------


## Ольвия

> Ну вот первая страница курсовой уже есть)))


:biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> А можно просто бегом заниматься по утрам и вечерам.


Смотрела интервью врача, занимающегося с профессиональными спортсменами, так вот он сказал, что *НЕ нужно* бегать по утрам и по вечерам, а нужно делать 2 вещи - 1). Ходить пешком 5 км. в день и 2). висеть на перекладине минут 20 в день - это всё! Остальное - уже ненужные нагрузки для организма. Вот так вот.

----------


## Alenajazz

> бегать по утрам и по вечерам


Бег вещь вредноватая. Идёт микросотрясение всего организма. Сама - бегунья... Правда, спринтер... Не успела весь организм вытрясти....

----------


## Витка

> Бег вещь вредноватая.


Именно об этом врач и сказал, подтвердил что бег - вреден, и выше я написала его слова.
Ты видимо упустила слово "НЕ"... :)))))))))))))

----------


## smychok

> Смотрела интервью врача, занимающегося с профессиональными спортсменами, так вот он сказал, что НЕ нужно бегать по утрам и по вечерам, а нужно делать 2 вещи - 1). Ходить пешком 5 км. в день и 2). висеть на перекладине минут 20 в день - это всё! Остальное - уже ненужные нагрузки для организма. Вот так вот.


А я по-моему и не говорил, что нужно больше - я никого не заставляю что-то делать. Я просто говорю о том, что нужно двигаться.!!! Хотя я бы ещё добавил бассеин ну и можно ещё сауну... (могу обосновать) Ток здесь разговор идёт об среднестатистическом человеке!!! А если человек большую половину своей жизни провёл в спортзале или на беговой, плавательной дорожке??? Постановка этого же вопроса становится совсем на другие рельсы!!! Нельзя всё под одну гребёнку))) 
 Могу ещё несколько ответвлений сказать!!! Всем музыкантам нужна физическая нагрузка - полюбому!!!! Сколько музыкантов умирает от проблем с сердцем??? А физическая нагрузка снимает эти проблемы за счет улуучшеных показаний реологических свойств крови (на микроуровне) снятие напряжения с артерий(а соответственно с левого желудочка) при прокачке венозной крови за счёт мышечного насоса, повышение уровня антигипоксантов в крови (касательно стаэров и аэробников любого вида) что не даёт забиваться сосудам. Важна гимнастика и разминка со стретчингом дабы сохранить гибкость...
 Биологический возраст оценивается не по годам, а по просвету сосудов и по подвижности в суставах!!! Из моей работы: если кто помнит такого Козловского (любимый певец Сталина) В возрасте более 80 лет давал сольные концерты!!! Говорил, что пение - это избыток здоровья и до 65 лет а то и больше постоянно занимался на кольцах (кто занимался - знает, что это такое) и чуть ли не до последних дней занимался ФК!!!
 Могу ещё многих привести в пример!! Например Хворостовский показывал серъёзные результаты по плаванию и сейчас всегда в спортзале занимается!!!
 А то, что написал спортивный врач - является  минимумом для того, что бы сохранить здоровье, а ведь его можно и улучшить...

----------


## smychok

> Бег вещь вредноватая. Идёт микросотрясение всего организма. Сама - бегунья... Правда, спринтер... Не успела весь организм вытрясти....


 Вредноватая относительно чего??? С утра - согласен, перед сном - согласен!!! Ну какой умный человек в 11 вечера будет бегать??? А я таких регулярно наблюдаю!!! 
 А если грамотно выстраивать цикл??? Я стаер и бегаю двадцатки!!! Пока что жив и сам веду секцию любителей бега!!! А если каждый день тупо бегать без разминки, без растяжки, без заминки, то это глупо, т.к. организм уже через пару недель перестанет отвечать на нагрузки!!! Далее организ просто начнёт загибаться...

----------


## Black Lord

> Андрей, сам-то понял, что написал??


Конечно, Сань.:smile:
Почитай американского биолога У. Кен-нон, он ещё в 1929 начал интенсивную разработку термина ГОМЕОСТАЗ.
Или тебя смутила фраза по поводу мутации? Так наш организм постоянно поддаётся возрастной мутации, это относится и к голосу, голосовым возможностям и способностям. В простонародии это привязывают к переходному возрасту.
Могу ещё посоветовать французского ученого К. Бернара, он занимался этим вопросом во второй половине 19 века.
В середине 20 века термин ГОМЕОСТАЗ обнаружил дополнительный общенаучный потенциал. Начиная с работы английского биолога У.Р. Эшби, происходил активный перенос термина ГОМЕОСТАЗ из биологии в различные научные и технические дисциплины. Это было связано с потребностями моделирования сложных объектов различной природы: социальных, экономических, культурных и т.д. 



> Бег вещь вредноватая. Идёт микросотрясение всего организма.


При любой физ. нагрузке идёт сотрясение организма, даже занятие танцами.:wink:


> Именно об этом врач и сказал, подтвердил что бег - вреден,


Викуль, это спорный вопрос, каждому человеку нужен индивидуальный подход и программа развития...
Все спортивные секции ставят на первое место именно бег, он развивает дыхалу, выносливость, а для певцов это важно.
Я не говорил о кроссе, можно и дома, на беговой дорожке поставить режим "Трусцой" и протрусить на месте 5-10 км.



> Всем музыкантам нужна физическая нагрузка - полюбому!!!! Сколько музыкантов умирает от проблем с сердцем???


Это касается не только музыкантов, а всего человечества. Что касается музыкантов, то забывать про алкоголь, наркоту и другие пристрастия не мешало бы.
Сейчас по статистике мужики еле дотягивают до 60-летия, женщины до 70.
Экология, пагубная насыщенность средств массовой информации, микро стресы и другие катаКлизмы...


> С утра - согласен, перед сном - согласен!!! Ну какой умный человек в 11 вечера будет бегать???


Зачем в крайности лесть, можно в 6 вечера побегать и не искать ночные приключения. 
А если учесть, что есть люди "совы" и "жаворонки", то для каждого своё время суток.



> А если грамотно выстраивать цикл??? Я стаер и бегаю двадцатки!!! Пока что жив и сам веду секцию любителей бега!!!


Санёк, для начала не стаер, а стайер...
Всё это замечательно для развития и закрепления организма, но не для постановки голоса. 
Вот тут надо черту разделения провести в обсуждении. :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Бег вещь вредноватая. Идёт микросотрясение всего организма. Сама - бегунья... Правда, спринтер... Не успела весь организм вытрясти....


Обожаю бассейн, велосипед и конный спорт! Использую малейшую возможность, чтобы насладиться этими видами не только спорта, но, в первую очередь, удовольствия для себя :rolleyes: А когда есть наслаждение для организма, то он и реагирует соответствующе. Ну и, как следствие, прекрасное самочувствие  :Ok: 
Бегать не люблю. Когда-то любила выкладываться в коротких дистанциях - были прекрасные результаты, однако, нашла для себя лучшее :wink:

----------


## aigul

*smychok*, Саш так все таки, физические нагрузки вредны для вокалиста?

----------


## Витка

> ну и можно ещё сауну...


Не подходит всем... Про бассейн - согласна!!! Это очень приятно и классно!




> Что касается музыкантов, то забывать про алкоголь, наркоту и другие пристрастия не мешало бы.





> Сколько музыкантов умирает от проблем с сердцем???


А сколько от проблем с печенью??????????? :))))))))))))))))




> Ну какой умный человек в 11 вечера будет бегать???


Ну, не в 11, НО........ Я например по утрам ничего не могу делать и уж тем более бегать, организм просыпается как раз к вечеру, так что у всех по-разному...
Хотя, можно взять те же упражнения Стрельниковой на дыхание, - вот тебе и как вокалисту помощь (дыхалку разрабатывает) и физ-ра заодно...




> Все спортивные секции ставят на первое место именно бег, он развивает дыхалу, выносливость, а для певцов это важно.


Андрей, почитайте или посмотрите Стрельниковых - маму и дочь - это разрабатывает дыхалку и выносливость без бега... Могу выслать и видео и книгу...
Они зарегестрировали патент на свою методику, мать как раз была педагогом по вокалу...




> Я не говорил о кроссе, можно и дома, на беговой дорожке поставить режим "Трусцой" и протрусить на месте 5-10 км.


Предпочитаю просто ходить по 5-10 км. в день... Гораздо приятнее и полезнее, тем более, я скорее - бегун на короткие дистанции - тут да, мой конёк, а вот длинные - не... скучно и видать, не умею распределять на всю дистанцию силы, проще отдать сразу на короткую...




> пагубная насыщенность средств массовой информации


Я, к  примеру, телевизор не смотрю вообще, а  рекламные щиты и всё остальное - просто не замечаю, как и пиво, алкоголь и сигареты... Будто этого всего вообще не существует в мире вокруг меня... И великолепно себя чувствую! Чего и вам желаю!!!




> Обожаю бассейн, велосипед и конный спорт!


Оля, я тоже самое!!! Правда лошадей пока боюсь, как и высоты, впрочем, так что эта сторона в мечтах... Плюс к этому списку - ещё страстно люблю стрелять и гонять на машинке... Прям азарт и выброс энергии!!! Не могу ничего с собой поделать в этих двух направлениях...




> в первую очередь, удовольствия для себя  А когда есть наслаждение для организма, то он и реагирует соответствующе. Ну и, как следствие, прекрасное самочувствие


Согласна на все 100%! Смысл заставлять себя бегать против желания? Лучше поплавать вдоволь и в кайф!!!




> Когда-то любила выкладываться в коротких дистанциях


Надо же, как мы с тобой похожи! Я снова удивлена!!! Класс!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
Вика, в этой жизни не бывает случайных совпадений - всё закономерно kiss :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Вика, в этой жизни не бывает случайных совпадений - всё закономерно


Где-то я это уже слышала :)))))))) По-моему в этой теме как раз Ольвии и писала эти слова :))))))))
Главное, понять к чему эти все закономерости ведут!!! ;)))))))))

----------


## Skadi

> Главное, понять к чему эти все закономерости ведут!!! ;)))))))))


))))) К хорошему, Вик! Только к хорошему - иначе, мы, что ль, зря родились на свет, стараясь творить доброе и светлое?  :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Или тебя смутила фраза по поводу мутации?


 Ну уж это меня точно не смутило))) 



> популя-ционный) Г."
> Которые обеспечивает постоянство и целостность геноти-пической структуры популяции в постоянно меняющихся средовых условиях через поддержание гетерозиготности, поли-морфоза, регуляции темпа и направленности мутаций.


 Вот что меня смутило! Это совсем другая опера))) Если связать с нашей темой, то по твоим словам популяция музыкантов является относительно однородной:biggrin:
  Я не изучаю целую популяцию вокалистов, если это можно так назвать))) Моя задача доказать что физическая нагрузка на физиологическом уровне, при правильной дозировке нагрузки, способствует положительному результату на уроках по вокалу. Сейчас я планирую сделать анкетирование вокально-хорового факультета, взять подопытную группу на два года и составить поле корреляции ну и все соответствующие процедуры. При прямом контакте могу с лёгкостью всё доказать, а вот написать и собрать все мысли хотя бы в курсовую пока не получается...



> В простонародии это привязывают к переходному возрасту.


И не только в простонародии...




> При любой физ. нагрузке идёт сотрясение организма, даже занятие танцами.


  Смотря какой уровень танцев!!! Профессионалные занятия ведут к большим деформациям (любителям копипаста см. цена биологической адаптации)... Но тем не менее танцы - это тоже движения, а соответсвенно попадают под рамки этой теории. Так же не стоит забывать, что существуют и спортивные танцы...



> Экология, пагубная насыщенность средств массовой информации, микро стресы и другие катаКлизмы...


 Могу вас уверить, что ФК за счёт повышения метаболизма способствует выведению радионуклидов из организма!!!



> Зачем в крайности *лесть*, можно в 6 вечера побегать и не искать ночные приключения. 
> А если учесть, что есть люди "совы" и "жаворонки", то для каждого своё время суток.


Согласен, но есть и такие... Каюсь - пока не обладал достаточными знаниями и вёлся за всем написанным в журналах - сам таким же был, а потом гадал - почему у меня бессонница))))



> Санёк, для начала не стаер, а стайер...


 Спасибо, но коню понятно, что описка)))) Не буду далеко ходить - см. выше черным шрифтом :Oj:  1:1 хотя не ставлю себе это задачей - мне важен смысл))) Но всё равно спасибо!!! Постараюсь внимательнее :Pivo: 




> Всё это замечательно для развития и закрепления организма, но не для постановки голоса.


 Ты же сам про мутацию говорил и про гомеостаз - что я от тебя слышу???:confused:
Давайте не разделим, а немного разграничим!!! 
 Постановка голоса - это манера исполнения, от которой зависит направление пения, будь то классика, джаз. поп и т.д. и есть развитие голоса без чего первое невозможно!!! Повторюсь ещё раз...
Многие преподаватели даже не подозревают, что на первых парах да и на протяжении всего последующего обучения, кроме постановки, именно развивают голос!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Дорогие педагоги учтите пожалуйста этот факт!!! Ученики изначально не могут петь не из-за того, что они не умеют, а в большей степени из-за того, что голосовой аппарат не готов и именно по этому сразу ничего не получается!!!!!!!!!!!!!! И только при регулярных занятиях идёт адаптация!!! Взять драм тенора и каларатуру... 
  Нормальные педагоги не насилуют свои учеников ради своей славы, которая потом пишется в ковычках, а говорят: "пускай пока голос мясом обрастёт!!!" Но это понимают немногие и довольно часто люди за несколько лет становятся проф непригодными...
 А неправильное дыхание, зажимы - это дефекты постановки, которые тормозят биологическую адаптацию, растрачивая ресурсы на развитие лишних систем!!!!!

Товарищи модераторы , пожалуйста, пока не удаляйте этот пост - появилось пару интересных мыслей!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## smychok

*Skadi*,



> Использую малейшую возможность, чтобы насладиться этими видами не только спорта, но, в первую очередь, удовольствия для себя


Оленька, так это и правильно!!! Именно по этому в мире такое многообразие всякой нагрузки!!! Все мы разные и имеем разные потребности, но самое главное делать это для себя в удовольствие, а не насиловать!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Толькотогда будет положительный результат!!! Я после борьбы и тяжёлой с трудом 25 метров проплывал, но потом при правильной постановке вопроса и помощи лучших в своём деле дошёл до 4 км за тренировку!!!




> smychok, Саш так все таки, физические нагрузки вредны для вокалиста?


Лен, нет конечно!!!! Не только не вредны, но и полезны!!!! Просто всё должно быть в меру, с умом и постепенно - от простого к сложному!!! Если бегать, то начинать чуть ли не с нескольких сот метров с хорошей разминкой и растажкой; Если плавать, то тоже с пары сот метров с небольшим темпом!!! И т.д. Вам-то результаты не нужны - куда вам спешить!!! Варируйте нагрузку и старайтесь часто не повторять одни и те же тренировки. По поводу плавания тоже могу многое написать - потрясающие факты!!!

----------


## smychok

*Витка*,



> Не подходит всем...


Вик, приведу только один пример, что бы не отвечать на весь пост и что бы у других больше не возникало лишних вопросов...
 Для ког-то хороший результат - менее 10 сек на сотке, а для кого-то, парализованного и прикованного к кровати, пошевелить мизинцем левой ноги - результат выше любого олимпийского рекорда!!!




> А сколько от проблем с печенью??????????? :))))))))))))))))


 И таки тем более!!!!!!!!!!!! Хороший стимул!!!
Ну вот - помоему всем отписал... 
А вообще проздравьте мну - я веник поднял!!!!

----------


## Kliakca

Хорошего по немногу, вот и весь секрет!!!:tongue:

А стихи будут???:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> А вообще проздравьте мну - я веник поднял!!!!


Ураааааа!!!!!! Щаз опять напьемся вдрызг... И когда трезветь?:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Щаз опять напьемся вдрызг...


...Когда это было последний раз? напомни  :Vah:

----------


## Ольвия

> .Когда это было? напомни


Да постоянно..... От того и не помню не фига... Даты путаю.........:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Да постоянно.....:biggrin:


Круто! :wink: 



> Даты путаю.........:biggrin:


Тогда тебе легче - я вообще бываю вне их ... :rolleyes:...:tongue::biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> парализованного и прикованного к кровати


Не дай Бог!!!




> Хороший стимул!!!


Для чего???




> А вообще проздравьте мну - я веник поднял!!!!


А вообще - поздравляем!!! И курсовик и всё остальное теперь восстановилось - очень рада!!! 
Ждём новых песен и стихов!!!
Надеюсь, будешь делать копии теперь... Так что же с ним было всё-таки?

----------


## smychok

> Так что же с ним было всё-таки?


 Да всё сегейт 7200.11 - неудачная серия((( Поймал "муху ЦЦ"
По сравнению со всеми бедолагами из-за акуратного пользования  я пользовал его 1.5 года, а у всех не более полугода жили!!! Правда, зараза. не хочет шиться теперь(((

----------


## Skadi

> Поймал "муху ЦЦ"


А у нас частенько червяк ползает...:mad: Впрочем, теперь уже научились прочно его на крючок сажать  :Ok:  Бывает ещё какая-то хрень...хорошо, хоть у нас в колледже компов - страсть! - есть, откуда черкануть пару строк в случае чего - тут мощная антивирусная защита :wink:

----------


## Ольвия

> Поймал "муху ЦЦ"


Ого!!!! Это такая дрянь....:redface:

----------


## smychok

> Ого!!!! Это такая дрянь....


Не - это косяк сигейта!!! Вся проблема в прошивке!! Постоянно СМАРТ слетает!!!
А почему ЦЦ??? Потому что он перестаёт определяться в биосе, а на ответ утилилт всяких пишет что.то типа 0000000СС и т.д. вот в народе и прозвали))) А выбраковка этой серии уже сейчас равна более 40 процентов, но их до сих пор продают!!! Так что ребят, проверьте "веники" и если сигейт, да ещё с прошивкой сд15 - вы в зоне риска!!! Летит моментом, не подавая никаких симптомов!!!
Всё - я пошёл экзамен по специальности здавать!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Всё - я пошёл экзамен по специальности здавать!!!!


Удачи, Саш! :smile: :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Не - это косяк сигейта!!! Вся проблема в прошивке!! Постоянно СМАРТ слетает!!!
> А почему ЦЦ??? Потому что он перестаёт определяться в биосе, а на ответ утилилт всяких пишет что.то типа 0000000СС и т.д. вот в народе и прозвали))) А выбраковка этой серии уже сейчас равна более 40 процентов, но их до сих пор продают!!! Так что ребят, проверьте "веники" и если сигейт, да ещё с прошивкой сд15 - вы в зоне риска!!! Летит моментом, не подавая никаких симптомов!!!


Это ты с кем сейчас разговаривал???????????kuku:biggrin:




> Всё - я пошёл экзамен по специальности здавать!!!!


Удачи!

----------


## Витка

> Всё - я пошёл экзамен по специальности здавать!!!!


Удачной сдачи! Хотя, по специальности - это легко!!!

----------


## aigul

> Лен, нет конечно!!!! Не только не вредны, но и полезны!!!! Просто всё должно быть в меру, с умом и постепенно - от простого к сложному!!! Если бегать, то начинать чуть ли не с нескольких сот метров с хорошей разминкой и растажкой;


*smychok*, просто я уже более 9 лет занимаюсь в тренажерном зале  и недавно у меня был спор по поводу того, что вокалисту вредны физические нагрузки (штанга , тренажеры). Но я не хочу это бросать. Я ведь наоборот укрепляю тело и думаю , что физ. нагрузка  дает заряд, выдержку.

Саш, ну вижу у тебя жизнь налаживается потихоньку!:smile: :Ok: Это чудесно!

----------


## smychok

> smychok, просто я уже более 9 лет занимаюсь в тренажерном зале и недавно у меня был спор по поводу того, что вокалисту вредны физические нагрузки (штанга , тренажеры). Но я не хочу это бросать. Я ведь наоборот укрепляю тело и думаю , что физ. нагрузка дает заряд, выдержку.


Не слушай никого, а только себя!!! У меня друг - мастер спорта по жиму лёжа (могу прислать фото), мог бы стать одним из состава моего коллектива, а подвело его то, что он просто побоялся приехать ещё раз, т.к. у него нет музыкального образования и мы многое читаем с листа!!! Я думаю по поводу нашего коллектива особо нареканий на голоса нет??? Так вот - он баритон, а в диапазоне у него крепкая соль, что для многих баритонов недосягаемый предел!!! А иногда мог и ля вставить!!!! так вот - он работает на грудь более 150 кг... Я чистыми 6 лет шёл по пауеру (а ещё 8 борьбы, где железо тоже не лишнее) и мои веса были под 200 кг!!!! При этом я не имея музыкального образования пел в 3-ей октаве(относительно женского голоса)!!!! Я понимаю - кто мы такие с Димой??? Можно взять ещё одного Диму... Хворостовского!!! Раньше плавал, а сейчас тоже на железе сидит!!!

Что я про него говорю - вот что он говорит:



> Певец Дмитрий Хворостовский считает для оперных певцов регулярные занятия спортом альтернативой любым диетам.
> 
> "Если нет альтернативы, конечно, надо меньше есть, ограничивать себя, (скажем,) после шести или семи часов вечера", - сказал всемирно известный баритон во вторник на пресс-конференции в Великом Новгороде, где 21 октября он даст единственный концерт в рамках фестиваля "Кремль музыкальный".
> 
> "Я сам - не пью, воздерживаюсь от жирной еды, хотя (в целом) ем нормально", - рассказал Хворостовский.
> 
> По словам певца, в настоящий момент он представляет из себя "90 килограммов железных мускулов".
> 
> Такую прекрасную физическую форму дали Хворостовскому постоянные занятия спортом.
> ...





> http://www.glomu.ru/smi/20091021/68975853.html


 Ссылка на источник

----------


## smychok

Ну да ладно - вернёмся к стихам... 
Написано давно - поле дисскусий в теме Лены...

Любовь…
И что же это значит?
Верней, нужна ли для чего?
Цена – карьера и удача.
Такое, братцы , волшебство.

Любовь.
По мне так это травма
И шрам на сердце навсегда.
Когда вся вытечет до грамма,
Лекарство есть одно – года…

Любой анатом вам расскажет,
Что сердцу мыслей не видать.
Ум здравый лучший путь укажет,
Ведь разум должен побеждать.!!!

Сосуд  дырявый не заполнить,
Ну разве, как тюфяк набить.
Душа же вечно будет помнить,
И ей не хочется любить.

И только после мысль доходит, 
Прошедшая через года:
«Любовь приходит и уходит,
А кушать хочется всегда…» :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

> «Любовь приходит и уходит,
> А кушать хочется всегда…»


 :Ok:  Хороший девиз!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> «Любовь приходит и уходит,
> А кушать хочется всегда…»


 :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> И только после мысль доходит, 
> Прошедшая через года:
> «Любовь приходит и уходит,
> А кушать хочется всегда…»


А мне после этих строк что-то очень грустно стало...:frown: 
И на улице всё так серо...бесконечная грусть..........................................................

----------


## aigul

*smychok*, Саша! Спасибо за стих! Как раз в тему!!!!! :Ok: 
И спасибо за подробный ответ насчет физ. нагрузок!  :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> Любовь...


Что-то совсем грустно стало!!! Итак, солнышка нет на улице, ещё и такие стихи, я бы сказала, корыстные что ли, не знаю, как назвать... Сравнить любовь с едой - да уж, грустно... 
По опыту - разум ошибается гораздо чаще, чем интуиция, нет, не так... А, вот так: интуиция вообще никогда не ошибается, просто мы не всегда её слышим и верим ей, а это и есть ДУША.

----------


## Kliakca

> А, вот так: интуиция вообще никогда не ошибается, просто мы не всегда её слышим и верим ей, а это и есть ДУША.


Интуиция, это дар Божий предвидеть или предсказывать, но интуиция не в состоянии страдать, грустить, переживать, а это значит, что к душе отношения не имеет.

----------


## Ольвия

*Витка*,
Такое впечатление, что  рассуждать и отписываться уже нельзя...........

----------


## Ольвия

*Витка*,
 Разве она придиралась??? Она высказала свое мнение....

----------


## Skadi

> Сосуд  дырявый не заполнить,
> Ну разве, как тюфяк набить.
> Душа же вечно будет помнить,
> И ей не хочется любить.


Врёшь, Саш-ш-ш-ш-ка :wink: Душе всегда хочется любить, и разум прекрасно понимает, что без любви человек ожесточится изнутри и научится 'хлестать'...всё равно - кого. Кто в самые лютые моменты будет под руку попадаться. Человек, испытавший неразделённую любовь, похож (в конце-концов) на ... 'раненого зверя'. Другое дело, когда, всё-таки, любил (пусть какой-то период, пусть несколько дней), и любовь эта была взаимной, уже не сможешь потом совсем отказаться полюбить вновь. Память настойчиво, время от времени, будет возвращать в минуты счастья...
Любить - это прекрасно!

----------


## Kliakca

:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Такое впечатление, что  рассуждать и отписываться уже нельзя...........
> Разве она придиралась??? Она высказала свое мнение....


Оль, ты сейчас о чём???:rolleyes:
Хотя на интуитивном уровне могу догадываться, что пост был удалён и что кое-что не входило в чьи-то планы...:smile:



> Человек, испытавший неразделённую любовь, похож (в конце-концов) на ... 'раненого зверя'.


*Skadi*,очень тонко подмеченно и замечательный эпилог!!! Спасибо  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> что пост был удалён


Да, Настя, я удалила свой пост, потому что не хочу спорить и стараюсь решать вопросы мирным путём, тем более, что была не в настроении спорить с вами обеими. Не поняла одно: о каких планах речь? 




> Душе всегда хочется любить, и разум прекрасно понимает, что без любви человек ожесточится изнутри и научится 'хлестать'...всё равно - кого. Кто в самые лютые моменты будет под руку попадаться. Человек, испытавший неразделённую любовь, похож (в конце-концов) на ... 'раненого зверя'. Другое дело, когда, всё-таки, любил (пусть какой-то период, пусть несколько дней), и любовь эта была взаимной, уже не сможешь потом совсем отказаться полюбить вновь. Память настойчиво, время от времени, будет возвращать в минуты счастья...
> Любить - это прекрасно!


Настолько здОрово, тепло и с любовью ты написала, а ещё с материнской заботой какой-то, что просто как бальзам на душу!!! 
Я очень благодарна тебе и очень поддерживаю, ты сказала с такой ЛЮБОВЬЮ к ближнему, что я просто восхищена тобой и ОЧЕНЬ тебе БЛАГОДАРНА за это!!! После таких слов хочется ЖИТЬ и безусловно ЛЮБИТЬ, даже несмотря на то, что это НЕ взаимно бывает... Гораздо тяжелее любить не взаимно, а ещё труднее оставаться при этом другом, помощником и соратником...
Огромное спасибище тебе за эти слова!!!  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Перечитываю их и перечитываю - настолько добрые и душевные!!!
ОЛЕНЬКА, Я ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!   :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

> Не поняла одно: о каких планах речь?


Не для темы, а лучше проехали... :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> спорить с вами обеими


Вик, а о чём тут спорить?
Ведь это давно всем известно, что интуиция не может болеть или страдать.
Интуицией пользуются правоохранительные органы и выдвигают интуитивно всевозмC

----------


## Ольвия

> стараюсь решать вопросы мирным путём, тем более, что была не в настроении спорить с вами обеими


Ого!!!! Я поняла.... Никаких же споров даже не было.... Это называется беседа..... Но если ты так реагируешь, больше не буду никак комментировать твои посты..........

----------


## Витка

> Это называется беседа.....


Как бы это не называлось, просто любой человек не любит то, что приносит ему негативные эмоции. Чтобы не подлевать себе же самОй масло в огонь плохого настроения, проще уйти, не беседуя и не споря... Я не в праве ограничивать тебя по поводу комментариев.
*Kliakca*, не согласна с тобой по поводу интуиции (все люди разные, имеют своё мнение, и оно бывает разным и противоположным), именно поэтому и не хочу дальше продолжать разговор в чужой теме стихов и творчества, если хочешь поговорить на эту тему или на тему непонятных планов - всё в личку, хорошо? 
Я не кусаюсь!

----------


## Skadi

*Kliakca*,
*Ольвия*,
*Витка*,
Девочки, в каждом человеке изначально заложена основа для любви, потому мы и живём ожиданием встретить её, испытать. Какая бы она ни была - взаимная, безответная, короткая, на всю жизнь - это самое прекрасное чувство! Там столько оттенков...Но в любовь чаще всего вмешивается эгоизм. Увы...и тогда мы путаем любовь и влюблённость. Любить - не навязывать своё чувство - это самое главное. Без страданий никогда не обходится, никогда. Мы же живые и все такие разные. Никогда не поверю, что женщина или мужчина, отвергая вслух любовь (исходя из разных причин), не мечтает про себя встретить её, тем не менее :smile: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> ОЛЕНЬКА, Я ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!


Вика, ты знаешь, что это абсолютно взаимно!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Я не в праве ограничивать тебя по поводу комментариев.


Мне достаточно этих слов.... Всем спасибо... Буду появляться здесь пореже, чтоб не раздражать  завсегдатаев............... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия*, Олька! А ну не бузи! Санька то, думаю, рад тебе всегда! А то так ко мне заходи.  :Aga:

----------


## smychok

> Без страданий никогда не обходится, никогда.


 Оль, ну мне даже и сказать нечего - ты сама написала то, о чём я пытаюсь выразиться уже более чем на 40 страницах моего рифмоплётного творчества))))



> Никогда не поверю, что женщина или мужчина, отвергая вслух любовь (исходя из разных причин), не мечтает про себя встретить её, тем не менее


И в продолжении начальной мысли хочу сказать, что я про себя не мечтаю. Есть люди, которым даётся всё от рождения почти даром, их с детства одевают, обувают, дают всякие излишества в виде игрушек, гостинцев... Для людей это остаётся привычным и в 20 лет и в 25... Они сами мало на что способны (особенно мужчины - музыканты, которые даже редко знают, в какую сторону нужно отвёрткой шуруп закручивать)! Их всё время жалеют, предлагают им работу, которую они не всегда ценят!!! Их мысли всегда свободны и они могут позволить себе любить!!! И они любят страдают...
 Я не такой и не могу себе этого позволить!!! Мне не нужна жалость - мне проще удавиться, чем... Ненавижу, когда меня кто-то жалеть начинает. 
  Для того, что бы двигаться вперёд, моя голова должна быть соображающей и только в этом случае я смогу обеспечить свою семью!!!!! А если семью строить только на любви??? Ничего хорошего это не принесёт - я видел сотни таких вариантов своими глазами!!! Любовь рано или поздно проходит - день месяц пусть даже год или два!!! А дальше??? *Глаза открываются*, а вокругничего нет и нечем держаться за семью - в лучшем случае ребёнок, который даже может стать камнем преткновения, а потом дети из дет.дома просят у господа, что бы у мамы всё было хорошо!!! Меня не просто зацепил этот стих - я встречался с этой ситуацией в жизни!!! 
 Я очень уважаю народную мудрость, а она гласит:"ЛЮБОВЬ СЛЕПА"!!!

----------


## Kliakca

> выдвигают интуитивно всевозмC


Пашка, опять над моим постом поиздевался? ХулиГан... :biggrin:



> Kliakca, не согласна с тобой по поводу интуиции


Открой любой словарь и посмотри, что такое интуитивное мышление.
Зачем в пустую спорить.
Интуиция - это мышление, а душа - это всё, что связанно с чувством восприятия.


> все люди разные, имеют своё мнение, и оно бывает разным и противоположным


Луди разные, но у каждого слова есть своё определение.



> не хочу дальше продолжать разговор в чужой теме стихов и творчества, если хочешь поговорить на эту тему или на тему непонятных планов - всё в личку, хорошо?


Вот те раз... полный реверс... :Vah: :wink:


> Я не кусаюсь!


А я тебя и не обзывала...:biggrin:



> А то так ко мне заходи.


Лен, лучше ты к нам с Олей, в тему "Молитва", а мы у тебя часто бываем.
Там Оля уже и самовар поставила для друзей. :Ok:  :Aga: 


> Для того, что бы двигаться вперёд, моя голова должна быть соображающей и только в этом случае я смогу обеспечить свою семью!!!!! А если семью строить только на любви???


А паралельно не пробовал?:rolleyes:

----------


## smychok

Не буду всё коментировать - места не хватит, но что-то мне подсказывает, что тему пора закрывать. Не буду вдаваться в подробности - огорчили вы меня...

----------


## aigul

*smychok*, Саш ну ты что!!!!!! А тема то причем! Я сюда с радостью захожу!

----------


## Ольвия

> что-то мне подсказывает, что тему пора закрывать


:frown: Пойду поплачу........... :Tu:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
Ольгуш, ну что такое, а? Ребята.....девочки, Саш, срочно надо всем встряхнуться и сбросить всё мрачное - лады? 
*smychok*,
Саш-ш-ш-ш-ка, я *ОБОЖАЮ* твою тему! И тебя kiss  Ты очень хороший человек, и мне (лично) очень интересно с тобой общаться! Как здорово, что здесь можно смело писать не только стихи, но и в прозе  :Ok:  Ну, а тот факт, что женщин частенько захлёстывают эмоции - ты ж, как настоящий мужчина, в курсе, мм? :smile: :flower:

----------


## PAN

Саша, жду сообщения в личку...

----------


## Skadi

*PAN*,
Паш, не закрывай тему Саши, а? Если надо будет почистить тему - чисть, но не закрывай, пожалуйста  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Не надо закрывать тему. Пожалуйста!

----------


## Ольвия

> Саша, жду сообщения в личку...


Ну тогда и мое жди... Закроюсь и я..........

----------


## aigul

!!!!! АААААА. Так, а ну ка все упокоились! Пустяшные споры и такой переполох! 

Паш! Плиз почисти темку и все! 

И быстро зарыли все томагавки!:biggrin:

----------


## yozhik67

Ах, если б правда в наш век шальной
Был где-то рядом Дозор Ночной.
Спасал и вёл нас туда, где Свет,
Не выясняя, кто – прав, кто – нет.

----------


## Skadi

> Ну тогда и мое жди... Закроюсь и я..........


Ольчик, да что такое? Нам Сашка предоставил возможность беседы в своей теме - честь и хвала ему за это! Не каждый пойдёт на такое. Ну, высказал каждый свою точку зрения - нельзя за это кого-то порицать. И, вообще, давайте пока оставим прозу и перейдём на стихи? А можно и параллельно - чередовать, утверждая настоящее, хорошее общение  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

*yozhik67*,
Андрюшка, ты, как всегда, вовремя!
Хорошие строки! :smile: :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> нельзя за это кого-то порицать


Ты считаешь, что я тут кого-то порицала????? Всё, молчу...............

----------


## Skadi

> Ты считаешь, что я тут кого-то порицала????? Всё, молчу...............


Ольчик, я не имела ввиду никого конкретно. Мы все - творческие натуры, очень ранимые. Можем нафантазировать себе кучу всего. Но если получше вдуматься - а оно нам надо? Нам так хорошо всем вместе - давайте просто наслаждаться этим? kiss :flower: 
Пойдём к тебе, чайку попьём, побеседуем, а?  :Aga:

----------


## PAN

На минуточку ша...:smile:

Никто никуда не пишет больше нужного... Дайте Саше вздохнуть... И себе тоже...

Дамы... :flower: 

Господа... :br:

----------


## Kliakca

> Дайте Саше вздохнуть...


Санька, давай я тебе исскуственное дыхание сделаю kisskisskiss

Паш, а удали пожалуйста мою тему, я там больше не хочу писать, лучше в теме Ольвии поселюсь. Мне с ней тепло!!!

* * *
Утратив веру и надежду,
Надев сутану отрешенья,
Молиться будем мы Богам,
Но нет безверию прощенья!

Загнав себя в чужую боль,
Забыв порыв любви в сомненье,
Как поддаёмся мы легко...
За что же просим мы прощенье?

Задув свечу в своей душе,
Склонив себя к иконостасу,
Мы губим веру, в нелюбви,
Для ада расплодив заразу...

Как можно жить во мраке дня,
Надев сутану отрешенья,
И сколько не молись Богам,
Но нет безверию прощенья!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Kliakca*,
*Хорошие стихи! *

----------


## smychok

Товарищи, меня тоже не нужно неправильно понимать!!! Мне ооочень приятно, что вы ко мне заходите, читаете, отписываетесь!!! Я всегда рад гостям!!! Всем!!! Хорошее вы напишете по отношению ко мне или плохое... Что бы про тебя не написали - это значит что тебя всё же прочли и оценили!!! Хорошо или плохо - это не важно, главное, что к тебе не остались безразличным!!!!!! Но поймите и меня...
 Как бы вы чувствовали себя, когда вы пригласили гостей, а они друг с другом начинают ругаться!!! Я только за общение, но...!!! Одна просьба - вспомните на каком форуме мы находимся!!! Международный культурный дом!!! Так и давайте себя вести подобающе!!!
 Всем за счёт заведения!!!!! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Kliakca

> друг с другом начинают ругаться!!!


обсуждение и разъяснение - это ругань?
...знаешь где меня найти, bay-bay.

----------


## Skadi

> Всем за счёт заведения!!!!!


Саш, можно узнать - что в сих бокалах налито? :rolleyes:

----------


## smychok

> Саш, можно узнать - что в сих бокалах налито?


Коктейль!!! Не видно что ли сколько пенки)))) Вот зашёл пару мыслей снять из нашей дискуссии с Андреем Байроном и... не удержался и прочитал всё до конца...
 Я пришёл к выводу, что я люблю спорить (хотя это для меня не секрет), правда по делу...
 Сегодня вся ночь посвещена курсовой - завтра еду сдавать!!! Пожелайте...

----------


## Black Lord

> Пожелайте...


Желаю... :br:

----------


## aigul

*smychok*, ой желаем ! Желаем! Желаем! И держим кулачки! :Aga:

----------


## tamara rabe

Удачи! :Aga:

----------


## Ольвия

Ну и как???=)

----------


## aigul

Санечка ! Ну как!!!! Как учеба?

----------


## smychok

я студент пятого курса...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*smychok*,
 Поздравляем!!!! :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> я студент пятого курса...


Никто и не сомневался............:biggrin:

----------


## tamara rabe

Молодец!  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,урааа !:biggrin:Тридцать три тебе поцелуя!

----------


## Kliakca

> я студент пятого курса...


Санька, поздравляю!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/121343.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

*Kliakca*, Настя! Боже как я обожаю таких медвежат! :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> я студент пятого курса...


Ты смотри - солидно как звучит, мм?  :Ok:  :Aga:  Поздравляю, Саш-ш-ш-ш-ка! :smile: :flower: 
Вспомнила свой бывший 5-й курс....мм!.....золотое было время! :rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

Девчонки! Санька у нас сильній ! Все может! Ура студенту 5-го курса. Надеюсь диплом все вместе обмоем. :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

Вот перешёл на пятый курс...
Сбылась мечта и... всё же...
И всё же я ещё учусь...
Ох, дай терпенья, Боже.

----------


## Kliakca

> Вот перешёл на пятый курс...
> Сбылась мечта и... всё же...
> И всё же я ещё учусь...
> Ох, дай терпенья, Боже.


И помогали бы друзья,
Здавать весь год зачётки.
И окружали бы всегда,
На каблуках... трещётки! :Vah:

----------


## Витка

А было время, мы шутили...
По Минску тИхонько бродили...
Концерт учеников мы посещали
Как будто с ними всё сдавали...
Туман глаза заполонил лениво
И не пойму то - сон иль явью было???

*Сашка, ты что-то давно стихов не писал... Как-то уже соскучилося мне... Вдруг, вдохновлю?*

----------


## smychok

> Сашка, ты что-то давно стихов не писал... Как-то уже соскучилося мне... Вдруг, вдохновлю?


А нужно ли???

----------


## Витка

> А нужно ли???


*читай внимательнее:*  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 




> Как-то уже *соскучилОся мне*...


Надеюсь, теперь вопрос исчерпан по поводу нужно или нет?
Хочется новых впечатлений и ощущений... А где, как ни в стихах или песнях?

Саша, а чья это песня??? "Я хочу тобою жить, я хочу тебе дарить все мои слова под мелодию дождя" и т.д... Такая красивая и слова классные... И там действительно "живаго" - супер!!! Тащуссссссь...

----------


## smychok

> И там действительно "живаго" - супер!!! Тащуссссссь...


Отстойнейший звук в реале был!!! Я вторую свою песню пел по д минус...  стало даже как-то стыдно кому-то говорить, что я написал и что вообще типа пою!!! А эта песня моего близкого друга - вместе в колледже учились)) Это его оркестр на сцене сидел играл. Весной пригласил в качестве участника на большой концерт своего коллектива.

----------


## Витка

*smychok*, а можно как-нить поиметь эту песню целиком и в любом исполнении??? Меня устроит даже черновой вариант... Обожаю такие песни!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Может споёшь как-нить под гитарку и закинешь мне??? Ты же можешь!!!

Случайно наткнулась вот на днепропетровский джаз-квартет "Манифест".
Вот их сайт - http://manifest.ucoz.ua/... Тоже слушаю и  наслушаться не могу :))))

----------


## Skadi

Если нет стихов, а пообщаться??? :rolleyes:

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, какая новогодняя аватарка - класс!!!

*smychok*, Сашка, не поверишь: маму тоже "цепанула" песня "100 галактик".   :Vah:   :Aga:  :Ok:  Она меня спросила, меня цепляет или нет? Я ответила, что да, хотя, не пойму почему, т.к. песня просто трёхнотная, мама ответила, что в этом наши с ней ощущения полностью совпали!!!

----------


## smychok

> smychok, Сашка, не поверишь: маму тоже "цепанула" песня "100 галактик".


 Там просто частота дескритизации 45.1 - типа 25-го кадра)) :Aga: :biggrin: :Vah: 



> Если нет стихов, а пообщаться???


А кто сказал, что нету... Оль, я бы умер от бессонныцы!!!

----------


## Витка

> типа 25-го кадра))


обалдеть...:eek: :Vah: :eek:  подсадил, значит, нас на музыкальную наркоту - ужас!!!  :Aga: :biggrin:kuku




> А кто сказал, что нету...


И хыде???? :mad:




> я бы умер от бессонн*и*цы!!!


От этого пока никто не умер!!!  :Aga:  А ты не бессонь - делом займись - приятным и полезным!  :Aga:

----------


## smychok

> От этого пока никто не умер!!!


Ну не скажи - я уже по следующему, третьему кругу заболел - мабуть скоро сдохну)))

----------


## smychok

> обалдеть... подсадил, значит, нас на музыкальную наркоту - ужас!!!


Если бы она заменяла настоящую - я бы получил Нобелевскую)))

----------


## Витка

> мабуть


А казав, що українську не розумієш :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:




> я уже по следующему, третьему кругу заболел


Плохо лечишься... не успела провести тебе мастер-класс по лечению. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
ВЫЗДОРАВЛИВАЙ!!! Не дай ей тебя победить!!! Чем можем - поможем всегда!!!




> Если бы она заменяла настоящую


Вот это - спасибо - нам не нать... Пока вполне устраивает здоровый образ жизни: без курения, алкоголя и наркотиков... Для нас - музыка - это и есть наркотик и форумская зависимость - этого больше, чем достаточно!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi, какая новогодняя аватарка - класс!!!


Мне так понравилось то, что увидела - ну, не смогла просто пройти мимо :rolleyes:



> А кто сказал, что нету... Оль, я бы умер от бессонныцы!!!


А я чаще пишу стихи, когда люблю или влюбляюсь (для меня эти понятия совершенно разные! однако, сюда входит и что, и кто :wink:) :rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> А кто сказал, что нету... Оль, я бы умер от бессонныцы!!!


:rolleyes:....:smile:.....:redface:......:frown:

----------


## Ольвия

Потопталась на пороге..... и ушла.....:smile:
П.с. радует стабильность.....)))))))))

----------


## aigul

Сашенька! С Новым годом тебя! Удачи тебе и вдохновения, здоровья и любви! И пусть исполняются все твои желания!!!!!

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/105055.gif[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

Всем огромное спасибо!!!
Всех форумчан поздравляю с Новым Годом!!! 
 Здоровья, творческих успехов!!! Всего вам самого хорошего!!!!!

----------


## smychok

Господь великий драматург, 
А мы все – жалкие актёры.
Всё хорошо порой, и вдруг
Уже убийцы или воры.

Не все своё играть хотят
И нагло прут из-за кулисы,
А наши зрители сидят,
За нами наблюдают с выси.

Там наши деды и отцы…
Не знаем, что для них играем,
И мы, бездарные чтецы,
Порою ролю забываем.

И все же как-никак живём
И что-то всё изображаем,
Периодично то жуём,
То пьём, то просто выпиваем.

То «в мыле», то опять застой,
Смеёмся, то всплакнём,  бывает.
Кто клоун, кто рождён «звездой»…
А зритель только прибывает.

Не свят я – как и все грешу,
В массовке роль моя – не скрою,
Но «кушать подано» скажу 
С высОко поднятой главою.

Но всё же, слава небесам,
Бывают яркие моменты,
И зритель преподносит нам 
С дождём свои аплодисменты.

Всё ближе – ближе судный час,
Когда от нас устанут в выси.
Тогда Господь «уволив» нас,
Погасит свет, сведёт кулисы…

----------


## oskar_65

*smychok*,
ЗдОрово, Александр!
Могешь!

----------


## smychok

Спасибо, Оскар!!! Я старался...

----------


## Ольвия

С Новым годом!)))

----------


## Skadi

> Господь великий драматург, 
> А мы все – жалкие актёры.


*Сашенька, с Новым годом, милый!
Пусть Год Тигра оправдает все твои ожиданья,
пусть сбудется самое лучшее в твоей жизни!
Желаю тебе не останавливаться на достигнутом
и радовать нас новыми творческими успехами!
*
[IMG]http://*********org/107128.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

Всем, кто заходит в гости в мой кабачок, звучит следующий музыкальный и он же новогодний подарок))))

----------


## smychok

http://oleda.ifolder.ru/15749119

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010828.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*smychok*,
Саш-ш-ш-ш-ш-ш....в своей темке не мешало бы тоже появляться, хоть изредка, мм? :rolleyes:

----------


## smychok

Одечка, исправлюсь!!!!

----------


## smychok

> Одечка, исправлюсь!!!!


Оля, виноват!!

Свежачок с!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Не скотник, не повар, не дворник, не плотник…
Открою секрет вам один – я охотник.
Охочусь на рифму, на шустрого зверя,
Придёт этой ночью ко мне – в это верю.

В какой будет форме, размере, обличьи?
Листочек и ручка под боком в наличии…
Оружие это пойдёт против зверя,
Который придёт  - в это очень я верю.

Лишь тот кто дождётся  получит добычу,
Кто смел, не боится различных обличий,
Кого не пугают размеры и форма,
Кому трудолюбие кажется нормой.

И вот он пришёл и, конечно, попался,
О,  как он крутился, о как он брыкался.
Четыре строфы одобрено отмерил –
Он просто пришёл, а я ждал и я верил.

Подарок то музы, сознанья иль феи – 
Он гордо украсит мои же трофеи.
Я смог одолеть очень шустрого зверя
При помощи ручки, а главное веря.

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*, вот и появился! :Aga: 

Процесс  появления стиха точно зарифмовал!!!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Свежачок с!


Саш-ш-ш-ш-ка ))))))))))
Спасибо за положительные эмоции :smile: За такой ритмический свежачок-с :wink:




> Лишь тот, кто дождётся, получит добычу,
> Кто смел, не боится различных обличий,
> Кого не пугают размеры и форма,
> Кому трудолюбие кажется нормой.


Согласна  :Aga: 



> Четыре строфы *одобрено* отмерил


Интересное словцо услышалось :rolleyes:



> Я смог одолеть очень шустрого зверя
> При помощи ручки, а главное веря.


Вот и славно  :Ok: 



> Skadi, вот и появился!


А и улыбчивее стало на душе-то :rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

> Я смог одолеть очень шустрого зверя
> При помощи ручки, а главное веря.


Скажу, как охотник охотнику: ОК!
Добычу хорошую взял ты, Сашок!

----------


## smychok

*Skadi*,




> Сообщение от smychok 
> Четыре строфы одобрено отмерил
> 
> Интересное словцо услышалось


Описка... *ОДОБРЁННО*!!! Ниразу без ошибок не написал(((

*aigul*,



> Процесс появления стиха точно зарифмовал!!!!!!


Лен, старался, но он брыкался)))
*oskar_65*,



> Скажу, как охотник охотнику: ОК!
> Добычу хорошую взял ты, Сашок!


Оскар, спасибо))) Под хорошую "закуску" можно и выпить))):biggrin: :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## smychok

Здравствуйте товарищи (кто ещё меня таковым считает)
Простите меня дуру грешную - виноват!!!

  Я как-то пару месяцев назад говорил от том, что открылся наш официальный сайт. Так вот он вышел из тестового режима!!! Так что милости прошу!!!

artbelarusy.com

----------


## MOPO

*smychok*,
 :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

> artbelarusy.com


 :Ok:  :Ok: 
Скачал себе музыку, если ты не против... :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
Хорошая, она всегда кстати... :Aga: 
 буду продвигать вас в Питере :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> милости прошу!!!


Самое главное - сам не пропадай...




> виноват!!!


Есть немного...:biggrin:
Простим только в одном случае - реабилитировать себя будешь здесь и стихами...

----------


## Skadi

> Здравствуйте товарищи


*Привет, коль не шутишь :wink:*



> Простите меня


*Уже. Но...ещё раз исчезнешь так надолго, то...кто его знает...:rolleyes:*



> наш официальный сайт


*Приятно как вас слушать - это неизменно* 



> реабилитировать себя будешь здесь и стихами...


 :Ok:

----------


## smychok

Спасибо большое всем!!! Приятно было читать комменты в гостевой)))
К сожалению сейчас совсем нет времени на собственное творчество и думаю что пару недель я вас вряд ли порадую чем-либо((( 

А потом, после сольника, можете с меня смело стребовать реабилитационное!!!

*oskar*



> буду продвигать вас в Питере


 Оскар, а вот я бы действительно с огромным удовольствием побывал бы в Питере!!!

----------


## Skadi

> А потом, после сольника


Знакомая фраза, Саш (тоже часто бывает у нас в употреблении :rolleyes:)

----------


## Black Lord

> А потом, после сольника, можете с меня смело стребовать реабилитационное!!!


Притихла Минская застава,
Притихли молодцы-бойцы.
От пуль склонилася дубрава,
А он всё солит огурцы...

----------


## Mazaykina

*smychok*,
 Заглянула на сайт, послушала, посмотрела видео- СУПЕР!!!! МОЛОДЦЫ!!! Ты поставь адрес сайта в автоподписи, тогда больше людей смогут зайти к вам на страничку. 
А вообще, есть одна мысль. :wink: Стукни в личку и не забудь прдставиться. Не люблю, когда не знаю, как обратиться к собеседнику. :smile:

----------


## PAN

*smychok*,
 Вот ещё один пропадун...

Девочки-мальчики... Кто знает - как найти???

----------


## Крошка Ру

*PAN*,
 в контакте знаю, появляется.. в асе мелькает, да все не застану никак( знаю, много работает и творит, дабы нести свет талантища в массы =)

----------


## PAN

> все не застану никак


Если попадется - привет ему от нас...:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

*Сашка, выходи подлый трус!
Я стихов не боюсь!
* :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1334768.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

Скрипкой заскрипел сверчок -
Канифолил ли смычок?:smile:

----------


## smychok

Вот это даа... И Пан тута, и наша любимая хозяйка, и Лев, и Клякса такую картинку симпатишную сварганила!!!!!! Даже Крошка тута чаще чем я...  Сейчас сгорю от стыда(((
 Но вот моя рифма не желает радовать ни меня, ни вас. Иногда вроде что-то начинает проскальзывать, но тут же пропадает(( Ну хоть порадую вас тем, что я студент шестого курса факультета физической культуры!!! А вот с академией музыки пока никак - ни одного экзамена ещё не сдал, хотя с зачётами всё чисто!!!

----------


## smychok

Могу вас порадовать каким-нить завалявшимся черновичком...

----------


## smychok

И вроде бы старался, и вроде был готов:
У***** занимался, и правильно питался;
Дневник поисписался на пару сот листов.

И сам себе метролог, и сам себе судья,
И сам же фармаколог, психолог, диетолог…
«Спортивный век мой долог! Не пешка я – ладья!!!»

Но что же происходит, как выскочил на старт?
В обгон пошёл на взводе, и умный был же вроде!
Но силы на исходе – подвёл меня азарт.

----------


## smychok

Я так понимаю на слово "у*****" у нас сейчас цензура))):biggrin:
Никак зорки исправить не могу)))

----------


## smychok

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1346907.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Как понятно из текста - в призёры я не попал((( А 15км. были адом при скорости ниже тренировочной!!! Хотя где-то в первой десятке затерялся в районе 5-7 места(((

----------


## PAN

> Я так понимаю на слово "у*****" у нас сейчас цензура)))


Это робот фильтрует...
Для написания и обмана фильтра достаточно изменить пару буковок на латиницу...
И тогда слова Упopно, Бесспopно и т.д. - будут воспроизводиться без звездочек...

----------


## smychok

Будем знать!!! Кстати, если кто-то смотрел видео с концерта и считает что там у меня пузяк - обратите внимание - тута я его нигде не спрячу и разница около месяца!!!! Просто неудачное сочетание костюма и света(((

----------


## oskar_65

> Как понятно из текста - в призёры я не попал((( А 15км. были адом при скорости ниже тренировочной!!! Хотя где-то в первой десатке затерялся в районе 5-7 места(((


Что-то слабенько... мы от тебя большего ожидали, честно говоря..:frown::biggrin:
Был у меня приятель Серёга (надеюсь, с ним всё слава Богу и по сей день),10 и 20, и марафоны бегал... он в Афинах на Олимпиаде в районе 90 места пришёл в марафоне. за сборную Таджикистана.
так вот он однажды где-то в Азии.. то ли в Турции, то ли в Эмиратах на 35-ом километре трассы от жары и усталости сознание потерял...
друзья детства, знаешь, жёсткими бывают... как над ним прикалывались, гады..
"ты наУя 35 км бежал-то, дурень, чтобы вырубиться... хватило бы и 15-шки где-нибудь...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> "у*****"


У.п.о.р.н.о. - вот так обманешь робота:smile:

----------


## smychok

*oskar_65*,
 Как все говорят марафон только после тридцатого км. начинается!!! Вот и хочу себя в июле после славянки испытать!!! А потом в отпуск на родину на мамкины пирожки!!!
 Лев, спасибо!!! Теперь буду знать)))

----------


## Валерьевна

> И вроде бы старался, и вроде был готов:





> Вот и хочу себя в июле после славянки испытать!!!


 :Ok: 
*Решительность.*
В последнем рывке, на последнем этапе,
На исходе физических сил, 
Он бежал, не к победе, а в личном масштабе
Рекорд для себя выводил.
И метр за метром, усталое тело
Толкая *упоpнo* вперёд,
Где сердце и мозг слились в эпицентре,
решимость он достаёт.
Вот финиш. Окончен день состязаний.
Оправляется после борьбы. 
Готовил себя он сам к испытаньям,
Не может здесь быть -  «кабы….» 
Считает бегун, что достойна  награда,   
Страданий его  и  трудов.  
Для веры в себя - снята преграда,
Хоть был не из первых рядов.  :Aga: 

_Слушала песни - , классно поёте!!!
_

----------


## smychok

Вот смотрите - не всё со мной потеряно)) Исправляюсь мал пол малу)))

Почему же так погано на душе?
Знаю – плачет, хоть и слёз её не видел…
Защищался просто – выпад и туше,
Уколол, «ударил», просто взял – обидел.

Виноват! Моя натура такова,
Только исправляться не желаю.
Где набрался я такого мастерства –
Не кусаю вроде, но зато как лаю!

Я не свят, но всё же злого не желал
И прости меня – прости за эту муку.
Я сегодня омерзительно устал,
Ну а ты попала под больную руку…

----------


## smychok

*Валерьевна*,



> Слушала песни - , классно поёте!!!


Спасибо)))) Очень приятно... :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Исправляюсь мал пол малу)))


 :Ok: ...

----------


## smychok

Ужасная битва травы и бетона,
Смертельная битва листвы и стекла.
Природа страдает, слышны её стоны –
Ей так не хватает людского тепла…

Но мы непреклонны и неумолимы,
У нас своя логика -  тонкая нить,
Мы вместе и, в общем-то, непобедимы,
А пленную зелень нам нужно казнить!

Нам воздуха много и мало угара,
Хотят кислородом нас всех отравить;
Природа безбожно с земельного шара
Вот именно нас захотела изжить!

Но мы не отступим – запомните слово,
Врагу не позволим подняться с колен.
И пусть лишь попробует вырваться снова –
Мы выжжем тут всё,  позабывши про плен!

П.С.

И пусть прослыву я для всех дезертиром,
Могу вам сказать откровенно одно,
Что нам не дано править сказочным миром…
На пятке вселенной мы просто г@@@о.

----------


## Skadi

*smychok*, 
Сашенька, привет! Так приятно снова тебя слышать (поэтически)!  :Yahoo: 
Не меньше соскучились по тебе, как певцу! Есть что-то новое? Как ты сам вообще?
Черкни пару строк  :Smile3:

----------


## Laurita

> Ужасная битва травы и бетона,
> Смертельная битва листвы и стекла.
> Природа страдает, слышны её стоны –
> Ей так не хватает людского тепла…


Получила восторг от прочитанного! Браво!

----------


## smychok

*Skadi*, Привет))) Нового море - есть хороше, а есть плохое; есть потрясное, а есть и ужасное... Таких вот зарисовок достаточно много насобиралось, но времени что-то обработать или написать катастрофически мало. Вчера просто уже совсем засвербило - взял ручку и... 
У нас на сайте, кстати, много нового аудио с последнего концерта (Live)Так что, Оль, если интересно - добро пожаловать))) Хочу тебе как-нить аудио своих учеников показать - как-то записал на диктофон... Скажем так - отчёт за год индивидуальных занятий))) Я думаю тебе как коллеге будет интересно... :Blush2:

----------


## PAN

> думаю тебе как коллеге будет интересно...


Думаю - не только ей... :Yes4:

----------


## Skadi

*smychok*, 
Сашенька, мне очень интересно всё, что касается твоего творчества! Ты же знаешь, что ты - наш любимец! С удовольствием послушаю твоих учеников и обязательно загляну на ваш сайт!  :Oj:

----------


## Kliakca

> Что нам не дано править сказочным миром…
> На пятке вселенной мы просто г@@@о.


 :Ok: 
Привет, пропажа. :Smile3:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/1112594.gif[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

Трям!
Как-то перед Новым Годом летали с концертами в Россею... И почему-то дорога назад ооочень запомнилась))) Тут же на своём билете накарякал "Это" и теперь с небольшим опоздание с поздравлениями делюсь с вами настроением!

Белоснежная пустыня 
Подо мною в небе стынет.
Не протоптана следами,
Не оплакана слезами…
Часть  прозрачного бушлата, 
Под которым снова вата.	
Солнце яркими лучами
Поделилось робко с нами;
Неба (в небе) синева
Непривычная сперва,
Поднимает настроенье,
В общем просто наслажденье.
На земле же всё другое
Грязно-вязкое, сырое;
Снега грязные заносы,
Неприятные вопросы…
Вот уже земля маячит,
Возвращаемся мы значит.
Но осталось вдохновенье,
Значит будет продолженье!
Всё запомню от полёта
У окошка самолёта,
И в предновогодний день, 
Только проплывая, тень
Над прозрачной белой ватой
Оставляет конь крылатый.
На душе моей прекрасно 
Солнце светит… В общем ясно.
И того же вам всегда -
С Новым Годом, господа!

----------


## smychok

*Kliakca*,  Спасибо за проздравления))) Тебя так же с наступившим)))  И всех-всех-всех форумчан!!!

----------


## Лев

> Белоснежная пустыня 
> Подо мною в небе стынет


А про туалеты в глубинках? :Grin:

----------


## Крошка Ру

> На душе моей прекрасно 
> Солнце светит… В общем ясно.


и пусть всегда так будет)) с Наступившим! :Vishenka 33:  И наступающим старым новым годом)))

----------


## Skadi

*smychok*, 
Сашка, не исчезай!  :Smile3:  Не забывай свою тему и друзей  :Yes4:

----------


## smychok

Прям не ожидал увидеть тему в верху))) Зря ты меня прорекламировала как солиста группы))) Я уже пол-года как не пою там. Теперь я педагог университета культуры с уже полученными двумя высшими образованиями. Пишу не в личке, т.к. обещал показать некоторые свои работы))) 
 Вот то что я тебе хотел показать в прошлый раз и то что хотел так же посмотреть Пан.)))
http://vkontakte.ru/club31231604?z=v...ideos-31231604
Единственный минус - нужно быть пользователем контакта... Исполнение живое, так что могут быть всякого рода ошибки и помарки. К сожалению материала у меня не так уж и много, так что собирал из того что было... А моя теория и ранее обсуждаемая работа приносит очень серьёзный прирост уже у студентов университета! Может через пару десятков лет стану каким-нить Сетом Ригсом номер 2)))

----------


## Kliakca

Оооо :Vah: , Санька появился. :Yahoo: 
Привет, пропажа.
Я уже не надеялась, что ты спустишься на землю и вернёшься в тему.
Ой, как соскучилась по общению с тобой. Куда пропал, как здоровье, холостякуешь или расширился, какие новости в карьерном росте?



> Вот то что я тебе хотел показать в прошлый раз


Что-то я тебя там не наблюдаю. Это твои воспитанники?
Блин, жаль, что у меня совсем мало времени...
Давай делись новостями. Хоть порадуюсь за тебя! :Tender:

----------


## smychok

Привет, Настасья,
Рад я встрече 
В этот чудный , зимний вечер!
Ну не вечер... ночь уже))
Кто-то даже в неглиже...
Я совее сов совистых
Начинаю путь тернистый.
Роста нет в каръере вовсе, 
Но режим остался "после"))) 


Во как с налёту написал)))  Настя, да - это мои доуниверситетские ученики, с которыми я занимался в среднем раз в неделю! Может тут не так всё хорошо видно, да и концертной практики маловато (сильно стушевались), но это моя гордость и они же мои подопытные кролики на которых я проверял теорию и руку набивал! Результат работы больше года! Сейчас в универе у меня ученики занимаются 4 раза в неделю...

 А мой голос легче в инете найти чем их))). На официальном сайте лежит целый сольный концерт лайв, а в инете ещё один (но другая концертная программа) и тоже лайф. Могу в личку ссыли залить)))

----------


## smychok

Только я уже не пою тама...

----------


## oskar_65

*smychok*, 

Привет, Саня!  :Pivo: 
А где новенькое?

----------


## smychok

Оскар, мне стало стыдно и я прямо горяченькое с пылу с жару.  Заготовок прилично лежит, но со всем нужно работать. Да и руку заново нужно набивать. 
Но отказать не смог и прям с пера снимаю)))


Потерянный между страницами 
И найденный только вчера,
Повёрнытый нужными мыслями
И рифму нашедший с утра.	

Потерянный между страницами,
Не высказав всё между строк,
Ещё не растерзанный львицами,
Ещё не закончен урок…

Не балован вовсе царицами,
Ещё не спустивший курок.
Потерянный между страницами
И имя ему есть smychok/

----------


## Kliakca

> Могу в личку ссыли залить)))


Конечно дай. 
У меня сейчас нет времени поиском заниматься, 21 числа ответственный юбилейный концерт. Вся в заботах... :Blush2: 
Может вырвешься и прилетишь? Я тебя представлю, как почётного гостя и ты попадёшь в историю, и на диск, а после отметим твой приезд в музыкальном кругу, погуляем по ночному городу, сплаваем на остров дельфинов и всё такое?



> это моя гордость


Я очень рада за тебя, честно!



> Только я уже не пою тама...


Сам или попросили...???



> Не балован вовсе царицами,
> Ещё не спустивший курок.
> Потерянный между страницами
> И имя ему есть smychok/


Значит не женился... :No2:  и не расширился.
А у меня пополнение... :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Лев

> Не балован вовсе царицами,
> Ещё не спустивший курок.
> Потерянный между страницами
> И имя ему есть smychok/


Ну, если смычок появился,
То скрипка опять зазвучит.
Ведь где-то он порезвился -
Об этом смычок не смолчит? :Grin:

----------


## oskar_65

> прям с пера снимаю


Зачёт!

----------


## Black Lord

Привет,Саша. Рад тебя лицезреть. :br:

----------


## smychok

Подарите мне немного вдохновения…
Только капельку…
Чуть-чуточку!..
Прошу…
Я к нему добавлю мудрого терпения,
Уважения…
И...
Строчку напишу.

Вот сижу над этой строчкою желанною,
Не моргаю,
Да и вовсе не дышу.
Ожидаю свою рифму долгожданную,
А поймав её
Пишу…
Пишу!
Пишу!!!

…

Эта формула, пожалуй, совершенная,
И за рифмой рифма гладенько пойдёт.
Тема будет 
Непременно 
Задушевная!
Каждый оную
По-своему поймёт.

Вот сижу и ожидаю озарения…
В тишине...
Своей извилиной шурша…
Подарите мне немного вдохновения,
Что б воспаряла вдруг и ожила душа…

----------


## Skadi

> Пишу!!!


Привет, пропащая душа!  :Vah: 
Соскучились тут по тебе  :Tender:

----------


## Skadi

> Потерянный между страницами 
> И найденный только вчера


И хорошо, что нашёлся  :Ok:

----------


## Славина

> Подарите мне немного вдохновения,
> Что б воспаряла вдруг и ожила душа…


Я не муза 
И не знаю, вдохновлю ли я,
Но почему-то очень, очень рада
Видеть и читать тебя:))

----------


## smychok

Каждый посетитель моего кабачка вдохновляет на очередную попытку! Соответственно каждый мой гость в каком-то смысле моя муза))) Сейчас я из того что иногда пописиваю - выставляю только тут...

----------


## smychok

> Привет, пропащая душа! 
> Соскучились тут по тебе


Привет, Очарованная душа))) Я тоже по всем соскучился... За последние дни много тем перечитал сначала... Ну а некоторые наоборот с конца начинал и шёл к началу. Интересно было и за своими сообщениями посмотреть. То ли я вырос, то ли что-то меня поменяло...



Кстати приятно то, что  моя тема только что перешагнула отметку в тысячу сообщений)))

Вернее не моя тема, а мои сообщения)))

----------


## Skadi

> То ли я вырос, то ли что-то меня поменяло


С нами постоянно что-то происходит, и это здорово! Мы же живые  :Smile3: 



> Сейчас я из того что иногда пописиваю - выставляю только тут


А у меня всегда только так  :Yes4:

----------


## Мария Круглецова

Как же я по вам соскучилась............ очень, ОЧЕНЬ сильно....... да нет, это не выразить словами. )))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## smychok

Какие люди!!! А как же мы по тебе скучали!!! Ну а я зашёл т.к. долго ничего не показывал. Сейчас набралось столько, что месяц каждый день можно писать... Но этого не будет... Просто немного выговориться...

*Соври…*
Скажи что специально – я поверю,
Тебе открою запертые двери…
Не просто всё открою – покажу,
И искренность свою я докажу.

*Соври!*
Скажи что проверяла – я растаю,
И пусть то ложь – я так её желаю.
Верни мне моё счастье – я прошу…
Соври один разок – не возражу.

*Пойми,*
За всё, что я содеял – сильно каюсь,
Мне мало воздуха – я просто задыхаюсь.
Я жду, когда же зазвенят ключи
Средь бела дня…, а лучше бы в ночи.

*Прости,*
Всё было так бездумно – это знаю,
Сейчас так холодно – я просто замерзаю.
Не нужно разбивать сейчас мосты,
Ведь смысл моей жизни – это ты. 

*Забудь* 
Всё  то, что я наделал – это ревность,
Но это гадость, хоть она и древность.
Ты все свои обиды отпусти,
Соври один разок и всё прости…

----------


## smychok

Это песня. По этому читать будет, наверное, не совсем удобно. То что в конце - припев.

Сон…
Как прекрасен он – 
Я в тебя влюблён, и мы с тобой вдвоём.
Там,
Я сказал всё сам.
Гляжу в твои глаза и верю в чудеса.

Но…
Я вернусь к тебе!
 Я вернусь –
 Только жди меня…

День,
Ну, за что всё мне?
Всё будто бы во сне… Самом страшном сне.
В нём,
Хуже с каждым днём - 
Всё горит огнём, пока мы не уснём.

И я вернусь к тебе.  
Я вернусь –
Только жди меня…

Вновь
Сплю и здесь любовь,
А там застыла кровь и надоевший кров.
Жду, 
Будто бы в аду – 
Жизнь моя в бреду, но только в сон уйду…

И я вернусь к тебе! Я вернусь – только жди меня…

Я не знаю, что мне делать?
Как мне дальше быть?
И не знаю, как смогу тебя я не любить.
Ты сейчас живёшь со мною только в моём сне.
Мне верни мою реальность – 
ВЕРНИСЬ КО МНЕ!

----------


## Лев

*smychok*, 
С наступающим! http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/825213

----------


## aigul

> Это песня. По этому читать будет, наверное, не совсем удобно. То что в конце - припев.


Саш, а послушать?

----------


## smychok

Лев, спасибо...
Лен, песня пока только в гитарно-диктофонном виде.

----------


## smychok

Покопался я тут в своих старых черновиках... Наткнулся на весьма интересную зарисовку, коих тута ещё десятки...
Как то в конце сентября я шёл на тренировку, и увидел старый каштан, который с весны не показывал никаких признаков жизни. И вот, В КОНЦЕ СЕНТЯБРЯ, он пустил свечи, но только на одной ветке, и при этом сам выглядел как мёртвое дерево...
На обратном пути я его даже сфотографировал, но телефон мой приказал долго жить, вместе со всей информацией. Уже подходя к дому у меня была готова зарисовка в виде стикеров и на каждом по несколько строчек.

Сухой каштан стоит на улице одной,
Наткнуться на такой сейчас не редко.
Каштан сухой, но он проснулся не весной,
Листвой нам машет одиноко ветка.

Решило дерево проснуться в сентябре,
Сияют свечи и попёрли листья.
На удивленье всех прохожих на дворе
Раскинуло каштановые кисти.

С чьего веленья? Может что-то помогло
Найти в себе стремленье и желанье?
Всего лишь ветка… Остальное не смогло 
Бороться за своё существованье.

«Вы не смотрите на меня что я сухой» -
Нам тихо стонет тот каштан ветвями –
«Нет, я не высох, люди, я ещё живой!
Ведь вы же видите всё это сами!»

А может это был его последний вздох
И было то последнее желанье?
В осенний тёплый вечер всё-таки он смог
Нам помахать весною на прощанье…

----------


## smychok

Кому интересно на "мой сон" я сделал демку
http://rusfolder.com/34344912
Ну если кому интересно... Я смотрю тута сейчас не многолюдно

----------


## tamara rabe

Здорово! Так получается, когда тема не надумана, а снята на лету. Молодец!  :flower:

----------


## smychok

Спасибо, Тамара.

----------


## Skadi

*smychok*, 
Сашка....так грустно про каштан...не хочется, чтоб он умер  :Meeting:

----------


## smychok

А я потом переехал и уже давно там не был. Я не знаю что с ним сейчас

----------


## PAN

> Я смотрю тута сейчас не многолюдно


Да вот что-то... :Meeting: 

Если бы смычки не сачковали, да иные прогуляторы почаще заглядывали - глядишь - было бы многолюдно... :Grin: 



> Покопался я тут в своих старых черновиках...


 :Ok: ...

Ещё...

----------


## Kliakca



----------


## smychok

Какая ёлочка красивая! Спасибо!!! Не то что у меня дома стоит одиноко с розой и свечой... 
 Ну а раз Пан говорит ещё - это прям бальзам на душу... Приеду домой - по делюсь чем-нибудь..

----------


## smychok

Много такого накопилось, но выложу только одно... Многие скорее всего поймут не верно, особенно про обиду... Хотя... Многие... Громко как-то. Просто... состояние...

Как достучаться до нелюбящего сердца
Пока ещё возможно - пока ещё живой?             
Как приоткрыть захлопнутую дверцу,
Когда ты для неё почти немой?

Как раскрошить куски сплошных непониманий?
Как растопить в груди её застывший лёд?
Я так устал от попрошаний, подаяний…
Когда обида причинённая пройдёт?

Как доказать любимой искренние чувства?
Я не хочу её оставить, отпустить…
Ведь и сейчас, друзья, в душе моей так пусто,
И без неё я не могу и дня прожить.

Стою пред Вами совершенно оголённый –
За чувства нет ни капельки стыда.
Сейчас я раб, хотя свободным был рождённый,
Но по пятам преследует беда.            

Но силы нет сейчас, ни капельки, сражаться,
И как у Гамлета – мне быть, или не быть?
Впервые в жизни я готовлюсь сдаться,
Но лучше мёртвым быть, но всё-таки любить…

----------


## PAN

> Многие скорее всего поймут не верно


Зря думаешь... Это же просто нормальный романтизЬм, зачем его сразу на себя примерять??? Его лучше рассматривать на расстоянии вытянутой руки и желательно на свет, как вино в хрустале...

----------

smychok (05.05.2018)

----------


## smychok

Ну...  РоманьтизЬм, так романтизьм. Из той же серии тогда.

Вы слышали, как плакала любовь?
Конечно  нет…  Я тоже ведь не слышал…
Ей не хватало лишь немного слов – 
По капельке из глаз тихонько вышла.

Вы слышали её прощальный крик?
Он очень громкий, но ушедший в вечность –
Протяжный, долгий, длящийся лишь миг…
Прощальный миг, длинною в бесконечность.

От слёз на шее оставалась соль –
То след любви, являющийся прахом.
В душе теперь осталась только боль,
А свет в душе навек сменился мраком.

Вы видели, как умерла любовь?
Конечно нет… и я того не видел.
Любви частенько мы пускаем кровь
В безумном танце, будто бы в корриде.

Не ясно, кто тореро, а кто бык,
И кто же больше истекает кровью – 
Любите и не упустите миг,
Который был наполненный любовью…

----------


## Славина

Спасибо за стихи! Очень-очень нравятся))

----------

smychok (05.05.2018)

----------


## smychok

Мы все,всегда чего-то ждём
Порою маленького чуда...
Тем ожиданием живём,
Без чуда в жизни будет худо...

Элементарное "привет",
"Скучаю" или же "целую"
И мир прорвёт чудесный свет,
Душа пройдёт напасть любую...

На сообщене ответ,
По телефону. в интернете
Лекарство от страшнейших бед -
Дороже всех богатств на свете...

Коротенькая выборка из одного, как-то написанного...

----------


## smychok

Ну что? Кто-то считает что меня тут знает? А если и нет - давайте знакомиться... Со старожилами заново...

Я Зверь - как все родился обезьяной!
Отличие - умеем говорить.
Родился, как и все, не без изъяна,
И сделав зло - пытаюсь повторить.

Я Зверь! А ну, держитесь все подальше!
И только дайте шанс Вам навредить!
Не выношу общения без фальши -
Не навредив - нет смысла дальше жить!

Мне совершенно чужды Ваши чувства,
И сердце ничего не говорит.
У Вас душа, а у меня же пусто -
Во мне всё время жажда зла горит.

Желаю настроение испортить...
Готов для этого пол дня солить,
И слёзы для меня, как сладкий тортик -
Они помогут голод утолить.

Мне нет пристанища на этом свете!
Читаешь эти строки? Так поверь!!!
А если много Вас - тогда поверьте -
Для Вас я Враг и самый страшный ЗВЕРЬ!

----------


## smychok

Не знаю, может кому будет интересно. У меня открылся сайт и там висит мой дебютный клип... Всех прошу велкам в гости!!!

----------


## Лев

*smychok*, 
Саша, а ссылку?

----------

smychok (05.05.2018)

----------


## smychok

Опа - не отпечаталась... Koval.of.by

http://Koval.of.by

----------


## smychok

Я новый день за годом отпускаю
Была ночь тёплой... полная луна...
А утром снова, не доспавший, уезжаю - 
Такая жизнь судьбою мне дана.

 Накрыл на стол, расставив блюда густо,
Огромный стол на множество персон.
Зашёл к себе, а тут...
ой, как тут пусто.
Я снова Вас покину. Миль пардон!

----------


## Лев

> Я новый день за годом отпускаю
> Была ночь тёплой... полная луна...
> А утром снова, не доспавший, уезжаю - 
> Такая жизнь судьбою мне дана.
> 
>  Накрыл на стол, расставив блюда густо,
> Огромный стол на множество персон.
> Зашёл к себе, а тут...
> ой, как тут пусто.
> Я снова Вас покину. Миль пардон!


Да, Александр! Редко ты заходишь
И никого из старых не находишь.
Ушли - кто в мир иной, кто на другие сайты.
Увы, такая Сага о Форсайтах :Smile3:

----------

smychok (05.05.2018)

----------


## Skadi

*smychok*, 
Не пишется чего-то...муза дрыхнет,
Поём чужие песни вдохновенно,
Блаженствуем, когда все звуки стихнут.
Вот так вот. В двух словах, но откровенно.
 :Meeting:

----------

smychok (05.05.2018)

----------


## smychok

Вышел перекурить...Да...Перекурить... Надеюсь моё временное, паругодовое увлечение сгинет в 2018 году - я снова начну тренироваться и... в общем далеко меня понесло. Возможно кто-то меня ещё помнить...
Да какая разница? Вышел я на балкон покурить, а там...

Тихо, безмолвно, прохожим на голову,
Не принимая констант,
Кружится, падает, плавясь, как олово,
Сказочный, снежный десант.

Непредсказуемо, по траекториям,
Что не дано повторить,
Путь открывается фантасмагориям,
Чтобы весь мир покорить.

Снег снова спрячет истории осени,
Горечь утрат и обид,
Тая, оставит узор… белый с просинью,
Словно какой-то гамбит.

Каждая «пешка», пушистая, белая,
Зная короткий свой век,
Тихо кружит, настроение делая,
Падает…
Падает снег…

Всех с наступающим! Мира и добра!

----------

PAN (29.12.2017), Лев (29.12.2017)

----------


## Лев

> Вышел перекурить...Да...Перекурить... Надеюсь моё временное, паругодовое увлечение сгинет в 2018 году - я снова начну тренироваться и... в общем далеко меня понесло. Возможно кто-то меня ещё помнит...
> Всех с наступающим! Мира и добра!


Помню, Саша, помню...
Начнём сначала, как герой моей последней песни:
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1608905

----------

smychok (26.02.2018)

----------


## smychok

> Помню, Саша, помню...
> Начнём сначала, как герой моей последней песни:
> https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1608905


Да, наверное это новый взлёт))) Приветствую!!!

----------

Лев (27.02.2018)

----------


## smychok

Было дело, когда мы с Олей (Skadi) плодотворно посотрудничали и у нас родилась песня. Сегодня она получила свежее дыхание и я приглашаю вас ознакомиться с ней на нашем официальном сайте nonsens.by

http://nonsens.by/

Итак... Музыка Александр (smychok) Ковалёв, слова Ольга Бобкова (Skadi) и... Александр Ковалёв. Исполняет вокальный проект "NonsenS"

http://nonsens.by/%D0%9C%D0%A3%D0%97%D0%AB%D0%9A%D0%90/

----------

PAN (06.05.2018)

----------


## Лев

> http://nonsens.by/%D0%9C%D0%A3%D0%97%D0%AB%D0%9A%D0%90/


Весьма достойно, Саша!
Жаль, Ольга не услышит...

----------

smychok (27.05.2018)

----------


## smychok

> Весьма достойно, Саша!
> Жаль, Ольга не услышит...


???... Как я понял - я чего-то не знаю... Кто в курсе ситуации - пожалуйста!!! объясните в личку!!!

----------


## smychok

10 лет назад выкладывал стихо "Листья, снова над землёю кружат мысли".
Закончили мы в этом году песню. Может ещё кто-то тут бывает и возможно кто-то ещё помнит меня. Естественно, как это часто бывает, она изменилась больеше, чем наполовину. Так получилось, что пару переписанных куплетов остались "за бортом". Там и народные мотивы, и... да много чего - даже колыбельная... 
Послушать её можно по ссылке http://nonsens.by/%D0%9C%D0%A3%D0%97%D0%AB%D0%9A%D0%90/
 Песня называется "Листья".

----------

PAN (26.11.2019)

----------

